# Natty benching 140k



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Just wondering how far a natty could go with strength, obviously anyone who trains properly(uses PED's) a 140kg bench is very average but it got me wondering if anyone knew or had heard of a natty "benching 140kg for sets and reps".

i expect if there was such a bloke that could preform such an amazing feet of strength they would have to give away a lot in the looks department, even looking like a potato some might say?

I hope I haven't missed a thread/threads talking about this very subject but I can scan threw the site quite regularly and have definitely never come across anyone mentioning this on ANY post EVER.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh [email protected] :lol:

x


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

I've never understood why folk need to know how much the other person can bench press, I've never in my life wondered about the size of another guys schlong. It's just odd lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Just wondering how far a natty could go with strength, obviously anyone who trains properly(uses PED's) a 140kg bench is very average but it got me wondering if anyone knew or had heard of a natty "benching 140kg for sets and reps".
> 
> i expect if there was such a bloke that could preform such an amazing feet of strength they would have to give away a lot in the looks department, even looking like a potato some might say?
> 
> I hope I haven't missed a thread/threads talking about this very subject but I can scan threw the site quite regularly and have definitely never come across anyone mentioning this on ANY post EVER.


 Said the fat drug user at 99kg with no visible abs. FFS go take ya head for a s**t... :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Just wondering how far a natty could go with strength, obviously anyone who trains properly(uses PED's) a 140kg bench is very average but it got me wondering if anyone knew or had heard of a natty "benching 140kg for sets and reps".
> 
> i expect if there was such a bloke that could preform such an amazing feet of strength they would have to give away a lot in the looks department, even looking like a potato some might say?
> 
> I hope I haven't missed a thread/threads talking about this very subject but I can scan threw the site quite regularly and have definitely never come across anyone mentioning this on ANY post EVER.


 Whilst a 140kg bench is 'very average' as you put it, I'd wager that there are a LOT of people that can't do a 140kg flat bench with free weights for a single, especially natty.

I've trained in a fair few gyms and I've seen very few people bench 4 plates a side(180kg) and this is the minimum it would take IMO to be doing 3 plate (140kg) bench for reps and sets.

Every gym I've trained at I'm considered strong overall but I'll be the first to admit that I can't do 140kg for reps and sets unless the reps are low.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jjtreml said:


> I've never in my life wondered about the size of another guys schlong. It's just odd lol


 Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Said the fat drug user at 99kg with no visible abs. FFS go take ya head for a s**t... :lol:


 Abs?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

A natty could potentially reach near 500lbs I reckon, I very much doubt 600lbs though, you'd need gear no doubt for that. I've seen a lad who I believe is natty bench 190kg and he's under 200lbs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Abs?
> 
> View attachment 160425


 Where

I'm 5kg heavier than you with more prominent abdominal's and I have never ever throughout my entire life taken gear. You should be ashamed lad. I take it by your stupid op that you are struggling to maintain strength and size while you are on your cut and You cant comprehend or fathom out how a natural lifter can sustain his lifts and condition all year round without the use of peds... Its called experience my young friend. Now wind ya neck in and go jab yourself, maybe up ya dose and you will get there one day.


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

It's possible.

I follow a guy on Facebook and Insta called "Viking powerlifting"

He's natty at 82.5kg, and can 1RM at 140kg bench.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Stevo is no natty

Little bird told me



The-Real-Deal said:


> Where
> 
> I'm 5kg heavier than you with more prominent abdominal's and I have never ever throughout my entire life taken gear. You should be ashamed lad. I take it by your stupid op that you are struggling to maintain strength and size while you are on your cut and You cant comprehend or fathom out how a natural lifter can sustain his lifts and condition all year round without the use of peds... Its called experience my young friend. Now wind ya neck in and go jab yourself maybe up ya dose and you will get there one day.


 Post a picture f**got top off or shut your mouth

:tt2:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Abs?
> 
> View attachment 160425


 Were you aware you had @AestheticManlet taking a bath behind you when you took this?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Where
> 
> I'm 5kg heavier than you with more prominent abdominal's and I have never ever throughout my entire life taken gear. You should be ashamed lad. I take it by your stupid op that you are struggling to maintain strength and size while you are on your cut and You cant comprehend or fathom out how a natural lifter can sustain his lifts and condition all year round without the use of peds... Its called experience my young friend. Now wind ya neck in and go jab yourself maybe up ya dose and you will get there one day.


 Awww diddums lol...

seeing as your one that loves proof via benching vids or pictures to prove claims let's see these "more prominent abdominals"??


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Gary29 said:


> Were you aware you had @AestheticManlet taking a bath behind you when you took this?


 Yes I regularly bath him after a heavy pull session to help with doms.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Stevo is no natty
> 
> Little bird told me
> 
> ...


 lol no Im in a fu**ing shopping centre having a coffee with the Mrs.... Post your bench video and I will consider it. same old s**t from the exposed frandy post the video mate.


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Awww diddums lol...
> 
> seeing as your one that loves proof via benching vids or pictures to prove claims let's see these "more prominent abdominals"??


 Do these not count?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Id say @Jordan08 could bench 140kg and he's natty.

Your post is a lil far fetched though. 140kg easy enough??? I'd bet the majority of guys on here can't bench 140kg for reps assisted or not!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol no Im in a fu**ing shopping centre having a coffee with the Mrs.... Post your bench video and I will consider it. same old s**t from the exposed frandy post the video mate.


 You carrying her bags mate? That is the real question here :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

A quick Google suggests the tested bench press world record is 323.4 kg.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Awww diddums lol...
> 
> seeing as your one that loves proof via benching vids or pictures to prove claims let's see these "more prominent abdominals"??


 Nice lighting. Them abs are pretty poor mate, you need to drop another 5kg then i might consider posting a comparison.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> A quick Google suggests the tested bench press world record is 323.4 kg.


 Is that only for 1 rep?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

CG88 said:


> You carrying her bags mate? That is the real question here :lol:


 handbag yeah when she asks politely. Or if shopping i'll just take them off her. she went for the coffees though


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> A natty could potentially reach near 500lbs I reckon, I very much doubt 600lbs though, you'd need gear no doubt for that. I've seen a lad *who I believe is natty* bench 190kg and he's under 200lbs


 [email protected] the underlined and the whole post.



ishadow said:


> It's possible.
> 
> I follow a guy on Facebook and Insta called "Viking powerlifting"
> 
> He's natty at 82.5kg, and can 1RM at 140kg bench.


 That's no reps and sets.



The-Real-Deal said:


> lol no Im in a fu**ing shopping centre having a coffee with the Mrs.... Post your bench video and I will consider it. same old s**t from the exposed frandy post the video mate.


 Carrying your/her handbag.



herc said:


> Id say @Jordan08 could bench 140kg and he's natty.
> 
> Your post is a lil far fetched though. 140kg easy enough??? I'd bet the majority of guys on here can't bench 140kg for reps assisted or not!


 Reps and sets tho? Different ball game.

I quickly got to 140kg single but progress isn't linear and not does it continue as a natty unfortunately.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nice lighting. Them abs are pretty poor mate, you need to drop another 5kg then i might consider posting a comparison.


 Lol so I've won in every department possible I've posted videos beating you at every bench challenge ever posted and posted pics in better condition.

so why are you arguing with me? You constantly have a go at other "faceless" members that argue with you with no videos or pics.... I've provided more than enough evidence but your playing the i won't post pics game now?


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's no reps and sets


 Ahhh missed that


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol no Im in a fu**ing shopping centre having a coffee with the Mrs.... Post your bench video and I will consider it. same old s**t from the exposed frandy post the video mate.


 My bench is weak

You are fat and your dick small :tongue10:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Is that only for 1 rep?


 Of course. It's a powerlifting record.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> [email protected] the underlined and the whole post.
> 
> That's no reps and sets.
> 
> ...


 Well I can never prove anyone is natty which is why I said I believe he is. Unless you spend all day with that person there's no way of guaranteeing it.

This is the lad btw


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

140*1 BP is decent lift and near the top end of what you will see in gyms for natty.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol so I've won in every department possible I've posted videos beating you at every bench challenge ever posted and posted pics in better condition.
> 
> so why are you arguing with me? You constantly have a go at other "faceless" members that argue with you with no videos or pics.... I've provided more than enough evidence but your playing the i won't post pics game now?


 Won what.. are you for real ...you have won nothing pal. You were disqualified for cheating when they tested you. Banned from the sport for life as a dirty drug cheat.

If pitting yourself against a 48 year old natty makes you feel good then crack on buddy. Personally at your age and you're taking gear, I would have been quiet and far to embarrassed to post looking like you do while on peds. Get some decent size and condition or even compete before bashing the natty bloke who does this as a daft hobby. Sorry mate but you are jumping on the dickhead band wagon and making yourself look pretty pathetic, especially after our pm's, I'm disappointed with you.

Any natural lifters (or ped users for that matter) out there please post up your benching videos 140 for sets and reps... I hear this is pretty average. going off experience you dont see many people in the gyms doing this day in day out. your wrong mate.

I give you respect for your lifts mate unfortunately you take that and go full retard on me. Welcome to UK-M :double****:

Link to post up your lifts:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/312151-the-uk-muscle-video-bench-press-thread/?do=embed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Well I can never prove anyone is natty which is why I said I believe he is. Unless you spend all day with that person there's no way of guaranteeing it.
> 
> This is the lad btw


 7


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> [email protected] the underlined and the whole post.
> 
> That's no reps and sets.
> 
> ...


 The OP isn't really all that clear sets and reps he doesn't indicate actual numbers. I've seen vids of Jordan throwing 135 for reps no problem


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Won what.. are you for real ...you have won nothing pal. You were disqualified for cheating when they tested you. Banned from the sport for life as a dirty drug cheat.
> 
> If pitting yourself against a 48 year old natty makes you feel good then crack on buddy. Personally at your age and you're taking gear, I would have been quiet and far to embarrassed to post looking like you do while on peds. Get some decent size and condition or even compete before bashing the natty bloke who does this as a daft hobby. Sorry mate but you are jumping on the dickhead band wagon and making yourself look pretty pathetic, especially after our pm's, I'm disappointed with you.
> 
> ...


 It's not about jumping on any bad wagon mate or putting myself against the old natty...

you put yourself out there constantly banging on about 140kg bench and telling people to post vids I'm simply putting myself against the bloke constantly giving it the biggun...

i had to read threw another thread you hijacked last night banging on about people posting videos...

now someone is doing it back to you simply for the fact you do it, don't see any other natty getting called out... or anyone for that matter... you constantly bang on about how good you are expect criticism.

now your playing the victim card.... pathetic.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> The OP isn't really all that clear sets and reps he doesn't indicate actual numbers. I've seen vids of Jordan throwing 135 for reps no problem


 Agreed although it's obvious he's questioning Natty Steve 8-10 x 3 sets.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> 140*1 BP is decent lift and near the top end of what you will see in gyms for natty.


 That appears to be my findings also.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Agreed although it's obvious he's questioning Natty Steve 8-10 x 3 sets.


 Not questioning him mate believe he can do it, and fair play for a natty.

just sick of hearing about it and him arguing with every ****er about it.

to me 140kg for ten really isn't anything to shout about, yet I have to read thread after thread of him going on about it like he's god.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Not questioning him mate believe he can do it, and fair play for a natty.
> 
> just sick of hearing about it and him arguing with every ****er about it.
> 
> to me 140kg for ten really isn't anything to shout about, yet I have to read thread after thread of him going on about it like he's god.


 But have you lifted it as a natty? As in off all long esters for at least 8 months.

Until you've trained 100% natty(a few months off isn't natty and nor is cruising on any dose) you'll have no idea of the difference that it makes in terms of what you'll lift and how often.

This isn't a dig at anyone on here but merely pointing out what most people overlook, AAS makes a massive difference, this 'icing on the cake' thing is bollocks and that's without adding in multiple compounds.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Agreed although it's obvious he's questioning Natty Steve 8-10 x 3 sets.


 I'd say 140kg for 1 natty is Impressive. But in saying that it's all irrelevant unless you k ow the guys weight.

Someone weighing 100kg Bodyweight benching 140kg isn't all that impressive compared to someone who weighs 80kg.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whilst a 140kg bench is 'very average' as you put it, I'd wager that there are a LOT of people that can't do a 140kg flat bench with free weights for a single, especially natty.


 I can't bench 140kg for one rep....

But as I'm not 14 years old I don't give a toss .

When I reflect on my life, my achievements, regrets, experiences etc oddly enough what I can bench doesn't even get a consideration.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@The-Real-Deal has no abs but decent strength for a natty

@Jordan08 is a fake natty

@Matt6210 has yet to give me a shot of @Kayleigh8

@BLUE(UK) gave me the no feeling

@anna1 is 100% dude

i can bench 140 for reps


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But have you lifted it as a natty? As in off all long esters for at least 8 months.
> 
> Until you've trained 100% natty(a few months off isn't natty and nor is cruising on any dose) you'll have no idea of the difference that it makes in terms of what you'll lift and how often.
> 
> This isn't a dig at anyone on here but merely pointing out what most people overlook, AAS makes a massive difference, this 'icing on the cake' thing is bollocks and that's without adding in multiple compounds.


 Mate but I don't have to....

Someone else chooses to do something then argue with me about there own life choices?

its there choice/fault they don't take gear, nothing to do with me.

i find it hard to respect anyone training/doing anything naturally.

theres just no need for it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate but I don't have to....
> 
> Someone else chooses to do something then argue with me about there own life choices?
> 
> ...


 No one is saying that it is your fault, just pointing out the glaring difference that simply cannot be compared.

I respect people's choices and can appreciate their achievements whether natty or assisted although I'll also add that if someone is assissted up to the eyeballs then I'd expect them to have achieved far more than someone who is on 500mg test PW for arguments sake.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal has no abs but decent strength for a natty
> 
> @Jordan08 is a fake natty
> 
> ...


 And @Heavyassweights hasnt touched the weight in his entire life. He is an admin of a boring meme page behind the screen.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> I'd say 140kg for 1 natty is Impressive. But in saying that it's all irrelevant unless you k ow the guys weight.
> 
> Someone weighing 100kg Bodyweight benching 140kg isn't all that impressive compared to someone who weighs 80kg.


 Whilst I agree I also disagree as someone could weigh 100kg but be 6' 5+ bean pole against a 5' 80kg person. I think I'd actually be more impressed by the bean pole but that's just me.

I know in comps they don't judge this way but such is life...


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

No shots fired here, just bare bombing :lol:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

What's an impressive dumbell shoulder press to you guys? I barely see anyone hitting 45kg+

Even juice heads struggle with spots


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> i find it hard to respect anyone training/doing anything naturally.


 Different people have different priorities. I don't know why 'respect' comes into it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> What's an impressive dumbell shoulder press to you guys? I barely see anyone hitting 45kg+
> 
> Even juice heads struggle with spots


 Can shoulder press 50's for reps 8 - 10


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Even juice heads struggle with spots


 Spots as in spotting or zits across their backs?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I believe when it comes to strength lot of things depend on genetic structure as well. 140kgs is a big deal it seems but my own PR is 160kgs for 6 reps when i was 24. You can write off as i have no video. 140kgd is not a hard to acgieve bench IMO, no matter natty or not.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No one is saying that it is your fault, just pointing out the glaring difference that simply cannot be compared.
> 
> I respect people's choices and can appreciate their achievements whether natty or assisted although I'll also add that if someone is assissted up to the eyeballs then I'd expect them to have achieved far more than someone who is on 500mg test PW for arguments sake.


 Someone training naturally is like a bloke deciding to run a horse race without a horse.....coming last, then turning round to everyone else and going

"well I did well considering I didn't have a horse"

No you did s**t and it's your own fault you didnt use a horse.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Utter blocks, I state what I can lift as a natty and get called out so I post a video, 100kg x 24 reps way back then. I say I bench 130 for 10 and get called out 130 x 10 video posted 140 x 7 video posted, I get called fat I say I have visible abs I post pic of visible abs... so on and so on. As a natural lifter I should not be able to compete with the enhanced lifter in terms of strength size and condition, yet I find I can do so and even surpass them in some cases normally where Joe soap the average gym rat is concerned. This goes to show how bad their routines, diet and work ethic are. Its either that or they have bunk gear!

I reiterate, this is just a hobby for me.

People always antagonising. They should call me the Postman as I always deliver.. :tongue:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> I believe when it comes to strength lot of things depend on genetic structure as well. 140kgs is a big deal it seems but my own PR is 160kgs for 6 reps when i was 24. *You can write off as i have no video.* 140kgd is not a hard to acgieve bench IMO, no matter natty or not.


 will do x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Utter blocks, I state what I can lift as a natty and get called out so I post a video, 100kg x 24 reps way back then. I say I bench 130 for 10 and get called out 130 x 10 video posted 140 x 7 video posted, I get called fat I say I have visible abs* I post pic of visible abs*... so on and so on. As a natural lifter I should not be able to compete with the enhanced lifter in terms of strength size and condition, yet I find I can do so and even surpass them in some cases normally where Joe soap the average gym rat is concerned. This goes to show how bad their routines, diet and work ethic are. Its either that or they have bunk gear!
> 
> I reiterate, this is just a hobby for me.
> 
> People always antagonising. They should call me the Postman as I always deliver.. :tongue:


 never saw that one stevo

post it up again x


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> will do x


 One should. I would have done the same.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Can shoulder press 50's for reps 8 - 10


 Decent! That's my goal, 50 for 10. My shoulders are a lot stronger than chest.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> What's an impressive dumbell shoulder press to you guys? I barely see anyone hitting 45kg+
> 
> Even juice heads struggle with spots


 




old video but they are 50kg dumbells for 7


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Who really cares what a person can personally lift I've seen lots of guys that do not look that good that can lift big numbers and Ive seen guys who are in far better shape lift less, unless your a powerlifter who cares id personally look better and lift less and reduce my chances of injury than have a title of how much I can bench, when you're out and about who cares what you lift it's more about how you look .


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

What I find more entertaining is why it always comes down to bench. What about squats and deadlifts??


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

herc said:


> What I find more entertaining is why it always comes down to bench. What about squats and deadlifts??


 Because I've seen skinny people deadlift 500lbs that look like toothpicks. I did 6 plates and I consider myself small when I look back.

i think standing OHP is one of the greatest tests of strength! Rarely see anyone go over a plate. That should be brought up more.

See a lot of skinny lads deadlift some weight but rarely can they bench decent weight. Squats are legit though but I think people avoid deads and squats due to risk of injuries


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Utter blocks, I state what I can lift as a natty and get called out so I post a video, 100kg x 24 reps way back then. I say I bench 130 for 10 and get called out 130 x 10 video posted 140 x 7 video posted, I get called fat I say I have visible abs I post pic of visible abs... so on and so on. As a natural lifter I should not be able to compete with the enhanced lifter in terms of strength size and condition, yet I find I can do so and even surpass them in some cases normally where Joe soap the average gym rat is concerned. This goes to show how bad their routines, diet and work ethic are. Its either that or they have bunk gear!
> 
> I reiterate, this is just a hobby for me.
> 
> People always antagonising. They should call me the Postman as I always deliver.. :tongue:


 The problem is you boast too much about the same thing and when people take the mick you are too thin skinned to play along and you come off as a paper tiger. PM'img me to take down the potato image with your head on is an example of this.

I look at it this way, if someone criticizes me and the criticism is justified I try to improve because I want to have as few flaws as possible, bulletproofing. If someone is just taking the piss and there's nothing to be gained from opposing them I just leave it alone and it dies away quickly.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> old video but they are 50kg dumbells for 7


 good lifting mate I am more interested in the fit bird in the background than how heavy the weight your lifting........ lols


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

ps for anyone who cares I am ove3r 100kgs I use AAS I am 43 years old, I bench in the 140-150kg for reps 6-8 for 4 sets regularly, before AAS I was 110kg for sets and reps so haven't increased a great deal.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I would add I don't understand this whole natty not natty argument. If you natty that's a personal choice and good for you, if you choose to use AAS then again that's a personal choice and that's also don't to you. What you look like or whatever, isn't really relevant. there are natural lifters that look better than me but not many 40 plus year olds who hold has much muscle mass at low fat levels year round, although I do it because I look better than I did naturally, I feel better than I did naturally. I researched the long term potential health markers, but I also gave up a number of lifestyle choices I previously had which were worse.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol no Im in a fu**ing shopping centre having a coffee with the Mrs.... Post your bench video and I will consider it. same old s**t from the exposed frandy post the video mate.


 Your local shopping centre? Probably passed by if so Was just there to go to bank and purchase some sausages


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

herc said:


> What I find more entertaining is why it always comes down to bench. What about squats and deadlifts??


 They suck equally for me my friend..haha


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

SwoleTip said:


> Because I've seen skinny people deadlift 500lbs that look like toothpicks. I did 6 plates and I consider myself small when I look back.
> 
> i think standing OHP is one of the greatest tests of strength! Rarely see anyone go over a plate. That should be brought up more.
> 
> See a lot of skinny lads deadlift some weight but rarely can they bench decent weight. Squats are legit though but I think people avoid deads and squats due to risk of injuries


 I've seen plenty of people bench 150kg but have legs the size of toothpicks.

Matt the OP has a big bench but his legs are lagging way behind his upper body!!

Do your squats bench and deadlifts eat plenty and be fuking merry!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jordan08 said:


> They suck equally for me my friend..haha


 Your IG says otherwise pal your numbers are good and your quad size shows you squat buddy


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

FYI my deadlifts are 200KG for sets and reps, I don't squat often due to knee problems and when I do I stay around the 80kg mark no more.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> I've seen plenty of people bench 150kg but have legs the size of toothpicks.
> 
> Matt the OP has a big bench but his legs are lagging way behind his upper body!!
> 
> Do your squats bench and deadlifts eat plenty and be fuking merry!!


 Yea legs are wank bro, just started training them twice a week tho :thumb


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

herc said:


> I've seen plenty of people bench 150kg but have legs the size of toothpicks.
> 
> Matt the OP has a big bench but his legs are lagging way behind his upper body!!
> 
> Do your squats bench and deadlifts eat plenty and be fuking merry!!


 I agree, was watching his bench video and he's got the jonny bravo look that lad










I love both squats and deads so there's no hate here, just see a lot of people with high numbers in that department that struggle with bench is all I'm saying. I feel certain lifts really tests a persons strength. But yeah, just be strong as you can all around. More people should do deads and squats


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> ps for anyone who cares I am ove3r 100kgs I use AAS I am 43 years old, I bench in the 140-150kg for reps 6-8 for 4 sets regularly, before AAS I was 110kg for sets and reps so haven't increased a great deal.


 30kg increase isnt a lot to you? for reps.

Don't know what you were expecting..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> i think standing OHP is one of the greatest tests of strength! Rarely see anyone go over a plate. That shoulder be brought up more.


 Even more so if you pull it from the floor.

It's funny because if there is anyone new in the weights area when I do shoulders, they will always watch cos the plate is like there is nothing on the bar, 2 plates is 8 reps then I decide whether its another 10kg or do a few sets on the 2 plates. It's a bad day if I don't do over 100kg OHP though. My aim is 140kg which I have had to sideline for now.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea legs are wank bro, just started training them twice a week tho :thumb


 Good to hear - focus on them than what Natty lifters can achieve on bench pressing..

And regarding your comment respecting people it works both ways - I'm sure people don't respect your attitude towards their belief not to mention your lack of leg development in comparison to them.

Food for thought buddy

just lift and be happy - respect people on the same boat as you (lifters in general)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea legs are wank bro, just started training them twice a week tho :thumb


 Playing football will help. 

I shouldn't take the piss as I have somehow done something to my knee which meant I couldn't even bend my leg at all for a week but I am on the road to recovery thankfully.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> 30kg increase isnt a lot to you? for reps...


 sorry point missed, as I left out ( on purpose) that I have increased 30kg over 10 years of training !!! would I have increased it natty probably

but I did try and get as strong etc as I could natty before going to AAS, I guess. I am back on after a lay off so only a year or so, but many think the drugs are some sort of magic that are going to make you majestically strong and look great it pisses me off. I have guys sometimes say to me you only look that way because your doing AAS. I train 4-5 times a week monitor my food consumption and work bloody hard at it, I don't look fantastic and could be better.

its the same as looking good, the training and the diet and your genetics determine how strong and how good you look, natty or using.

what I would say, is when I am cutting the AAS allow me to train almost at same strength levels, when natty that was very hard going.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Good to hear - focus on them than what Natty lifters can achieve on bench pressing..
> 
> And regarding your comment respecting people it works both ways - I'm sure people don't respect your attitude towards their belief not to mention your lack of leg development in comparison to them.
> 
> ...


 I don't give a f**k what natty lifters lift, infact that's why I made the thread because I'm sick of reading what he can lift on every fu**ing thread about everything else.

p.s work on all your lifts every video I've eva seen you post is wank.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Even more so if you pull it from the floor.
> 
> It's funny because if there is anyone new in the weights area when I do shoulders, they will always watch cos the plate is like there is nothing on the bar, 2 plates is 8 reps then I decide whether its another 10kg or do a few sets on the 2 plates. It's a bad day if I don't do over 100kg OHP though. My aim is 140kg which I have had to sideline for now.


 I haven't done OHP for the longest. Once I hit 50kg for 10 reps on dumbell shoulder press soon I'll go back to it and see what I can get.

140kg OHP is absolute madness mate! I'll be happy with 100 for a few. Even 120kg would make me turn my head.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> sorry point missed, as I left out ( on purpose) that I have increased 30kg over 10 years of training !!! would I have increased it natty probably
> 
> but I did try and get as strong etc as I could natty before going to AAS, I guess. I am back on after a lay off so only a year or so, but many think the drugs are some sort of magic that are going to make you majestically strong and look great it pisses me off. I have guys sometimes say to me you only look that way because your doing AAS. I train 4-5 times a week monitor my food consumption and work bloody hard at it, I don't look fantastic and could be better.
> 
> ...


 Maybe your AAS is bunk? 

AAS DOES make a big difference with all other things being equal.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't give a f**k what natty lifters lift, infact that's why I made the thread because I'm sick of reading what he can lift on every fu**ing thread about everything else.
> 
> p.s work on all your lifts every video I've eva seen you post is wank.


 Haha - okay jonny bravo. You keep benching just

My lifts satisfy me and sure as hell aren't wank but you have an opinion like everyone else - same goes for arseholes we all have one too some are just bigger than others


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> I haven't done OHP for the longest. Once I hit 50kg for 10 reps on dumbell shoulder press soon I'll go back to it and see what I can get.
> 
> 140kg OHP is absolute madness mate! I'll be happy with 100 for a few. Even 120kg would make me turn my head.


 If you can do 50kg DB for 10, you should do 100kg BB for 12 IMO.

I CAN'T do 140kg yet, most i have done is 135kg and that was on one of those days when it feels 'easy' but then I put 140kg on and it was like I'd put 20kg on it!! :huh:

Due to my knee issue, I haven't done any OHP but then I wasn't doing any heavy stuff as I have been concentrating on my bench press for a little while.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Haha - okay jonny bravo. You keep benching just
> 
> My lifts satisfy me and sure as hell aren't wank but you have an opinion like everyone else - same goes for arseholes we all have one too some are just bigger than others


 Happily take Jonny bravo name guys wham. As for youself I struggle to take criticism for a lagging body part from someone who has nothing.... no good lifts.

maybe you should take your own advice don't worry about my legs and come back to me when you have anything of note to post yourself?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> As for youself I struggle to take criticism for a lagging body part from someone who has nothing.... no good lifts.


 Do you have a bigger overall total than @herc ?He's only little so I hope for your sake that you do. :tongue:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you have a bigger overall total than @herc ?He's only little so I hope for your sake that you do. :tongue:


 250dl 195sq 152.5bp - 83 kg

with might I add bigger legs than him :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

SuperRips said:


> No shots fired here, just bare bombing :lol:


 I thought The Blitz ended in the 40's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you have a bigger overall total than @herc ?He's only little so I hope for your sake that you do. :tongue:


 Bench 200kg, deadlift 280kg

probably wouldn't even need to squat mate :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ares said:


> I thought The Blitz ended in the 40's :lol: :lol: :lol:


 This is just firing blanks on the practice range. :thumbup1:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Bench 200kg, deadlift 280kg
> 
> probably wouldn't even need to squat mate :thumb


 Please you pull 280 at over 100kg I pull 250 at 80kg


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Please you pull 280 at over 100kg I pull 250 at 80kg


 Yeah your just unlucky bro, your little you weigh f**k all and I'm stronger.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah your just unlucky bro, your little you weigh f**k all and I'm stronger.


 :lol: please I look 10x better than you... stronger... what you squatting again lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Please you pull 280 at over 100kg I pull 250 at 80kg


 How tall are you out of intrest?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This is just firing blanks on the practice range. :thumbup1:


 Mate this was like watching Skynet's attack all over again! This'll be a 15 pager before it gets locked!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Matt you are a strong guy for sure, can see it in the vids on your youtube, anyone saying otherwise is just s**t stirring.

I don't do internet beefs so don't really care about the back and forth, but just saying it straight from what I've seen; you have decent brute strength, but you lack form.

Take your 200kg bench, almost zero form there, which tbh is more impressive. If you were to set your bench up properly, and train for 1RM, there is no doubt in my mind you could easily add 10% on top of that.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> :lol: please I look 10x better than you... stronger... what you squatting again lol


 I don't think you look better than me at all little lad, and I honestly don't know my best squat.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you can do 50kg DB for 10, you should do 100kg BB for 12 IMO.
> 
> I CAN'T do 140kg yet, most i have done is 135kg and that was on one of those days when it feels 'easy' but then I put 140kg on and it was like I'd put 20kg on it!! :huh:
> 
> Due to my knee issue, I haven't done any OHP but then I wasn't doing any heavy stuff as I have been concentrating on my bench press for a little while.


 Absolutely no chance I'm jumping straight into 12. Maybe in due time when I settle into the lift again, we'll see. I'll post a vid when I hit 50 for 10.

Huge respect for 135kg. Look forward to seeing you hit 3 plates


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Bench 200kg, deadlift 280kg
> 
> probably wouldn't even need to squat mate :thumb


 But can you squaaaaaaat 117.5kg? 

I'm just messing before I go to the gym as waiting for my food to go down.

IMO, there's some great lifters on this forum or has been. With this in mind, I respect their achievements.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe your AAS is bunk?
> 
> AAS DOES make a big difference with all other things being equal.


 Sure he said he was around 44, so they're actually playing a massive part for the older lifter.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I can bench 100kg ....what do I win?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

One more post (and to reiterate the part about form), your leg press vid:






Please don't lock out like that, makes me cringe watching it....you've seen the vid where the guy gets a set of 360 degree knees?!

Like I said, strong dude for sure, but zero fu**ing form haha.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Absolutely no chance I'm jumping straight into 12. Maybe in due time when I settle into the lift again, we'll see. I'll post a vid when I hit 50 for 10.
> 
> Huge respect for 135kg. Look forward to seeing you hit 3 plates


 Agree, you'd go in at 8-10 though IMO as core should be strong from seated presses unless you're one of those nipples who does an incline DB press and declares it a seated DB press. :lol:



Pancake' said:


> Sure he said he was around 44, so they're actually playing a massive part for the older lifter.


 I am 42 and expect my strength to continue increasing....


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> sorry point missed, as I left out ( on purpose) that I have increased 30kg over 10 years of training !!! would I have increased it natty probably
> 
> but I did try and get as strong etc as I could natty before going to AAS, I guess. I am back on after a lay off so only a year or so, but many think the drugs are some sort of magic that are going to make you majestically strong and look great it pisses me off. I have guys sometimes say to me you only look that way because your doing AAS. I train 4-5 times a week monitor my food consumption and work bloody hard at it, I don't look fantastic and could be better.
> 
> ...


 There is a reason drugs are used and sough after in elite level sports, competitions etc. They do increase muscle mass, performance etc when used right, you cannot deny that. Of course you have to put work in but so does everyone does. You have the advantage of faster recovery times, significantly increased muscle mass past your natural potential and faster strength gains. It's quite a huge advantage.

Genetics are important as f**k yes, but if a person is not looking as good as a natty on gear then I think they're doing it wrong or their gear is s**t. Also your training style will matter, depends whether you're training for strength or not as well as other factors.

Your lifts sound good to me anyway, 140-150kg for reps is some weight. Progress isn't linear and who knows if you would have got their as a natty


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Fina said:


> One more post (and to reiterate the part about form), your leg press vid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah was pulled on thst when originally posted it mate, in my defence your going off form on 1 or 2 rep maxs, my form when training in the 8 - 15 rep range is a lot better obviously.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Agree, you'd go in at 8-10 though IMO as core should be strong from seated presses unless you're one of those nipples who does an incline DB press and declares it a seated DB press. :lol:
> 
> I am 42 and expect my strength to continue increasing....


 No I try keep my back straight as possible. probably is a little bit of an arch though. And the seat is usually lowered to the first peg, hate shoulder pressing on a 90 degree seat


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah was pulled on thst when originally posted it mate, in my defence your going off form on 1 or 2 rep maxs, my form when training in the 8 - 15 rep range is a lot better obviously.


 No worries pal I'm not interested in picking fault to put anyone down, quite the opposite tbh, like I said with a few adjustments (referring to bench here), you could add a fair bit more weight if you are looking for numbers. You have zero leg drive, and your setup is non-existent (arch), so you are essentially purely driving with chest, which shows you are very powerful, but potential is there for much more should you wish.

Also, as I'm sure you know, most injuries occur on 1RM, thats why I pointed it out on the leg press, I avoid 1RM nowadays exactly for that reason.

Anyway, enough sensible chat in a thread raised to create conflict


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> No I try keep my back straight as possible. probably is a little bit of an arch though. And the seat is usually lowered to the first peg, hate shoulder pressing on a 90 degree seat


 Depending how your shoulders sit will determine whether and how much arch is required. I arch my back but the seat needs to be 90deg otherwise it messes with my head that it is an incline.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whilst a 140kg bench is 'very average' as you put it, I'd wager that there are a LOT of people that can't do a 140kg flat bench with free weights for a single, especially natty.
> 
> I've trained in a fair few gyms and I've seen very few people bench 4 plates a side(180kg) and this is the minimum it would take IMO to be doing 3 plate (140kg) bench for reps and sets.
> 
> Every gym I've trained at I'm considered strong overall but I'll be the first to admit that I can't do 140kg for reps and sets unless the reps are low.


 I can't bench 140 and I'm 100kg with visible abs..... No f cks given


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Your local shopping centre? Probably passed by if so Was just there to go to bank and purchase some sausages


 Good old Manor Walks


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Fina said:


> No worries pal I'm not interested in picking fault to put anyone down, quite the opposite tbh, like I said with a few adjustments (referring to bench here), you could add a fair bit more weight if you are looking for numbers. You have zero leg drive, and your setup is non-existent (arch), so you are essentially purely driving with chest, which shows you are very powerful, but potential is there for much more should you wish.
> 
> Also, as I'm sure you know, most injuries occur on 1RM, thats why I pointed it out on the leg press, I avoid 1RM nowadays exactly for that reason.
> 
> Anyway, enough sensible chat in a thread raised to create conflict


 That 200kg bench was on a cruise of just 200mg test aswell, im cutting at moment when I next bulk again on some high doses really want to be seeing a 230kg bench


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> That 200kg bench was on a cruise of just 200mg test aswell, im cutting at moment when I next bulk again on some high doses really want to be seeing a 230kg bench


 That's like using a 3 legged horse in a race then using it as an excuse. :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I can't bench 140 and I'm 100kg with visible abs..... No f cks given


 Yeah but you're special. :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's like using a 3 legged horse in a race then using it as an excuse. :thumbup1:


 Not an excuse because I've still won :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah but you're special. :thumb


 I like to go against the grain..... And boast about what I can't do haha


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't think you look better than me at all little lad, and I honestly don't know my best squat.
> 
> View attachment 160429


 Where your legs at Matt??

Little me has bigger legs than a guy 20kg heavier


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

As for the shoulder press video that steroid guy posted, in his video he is only doing half reps with the back of the seat at an angel and a huge arch to the back. looks a bit like a chest day....thus creating a great deal of front delt and chest involvement. The idea of shoulder press is to hit all three heads of the delt.

I have the rear of my seat straight and use a full range of motion straight up and down to hit all three heads. I generally use the 45 or 40s depending on how I feel straight after my chest and back exercises. The numbers may be down on the 50 kg ego lifting posted but its results that I am after and not feeding the ego

If that is a recent video of you doing them presses then you are in horrendous shape for a juice head, all soft and bloated. this is a factual observation...Its there in the video to be seen. You are in far worse condition than myself and I don't claim to be particularly lean irrespective of abs showing or not!

get a grip lad and leave the ego at the door. ...fu**ing water-baby or what. 

I posted a video of me benching 140kg for 7 reps and made it look easy as part of my normal training routine. There is no spotter as I do this and more on a regular basis, I am totally confident in what I'm lifting. If I was to push my self and require a spotter who knows what I could achieve.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Where your legs at Matt??
> 
> Little me has bigger legs legs than a guy 20kg heavier
> 
> View attachment 160431


 I concede bro, you have better legs than me...

ive just got better everything else :lol:

your quads do look good tho bud, no calves? Or bad pic to see them?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohh and here is an upper body shot to keep you happy.... so post your legs pal??


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> As for the shoulder press video that steroid guy posted, in his video he is only doing half reps with the back of the seat at an angel and a huge arch to the back. looks a bit like a chest day....thus creating a great deal of front delt and chest involvement. The idea of shoulder press is to hit all three heads of the delt.
> 
> I have the rear of my seat straight and use a full range of motion straight up and down to hit all three heads. I generally use the 45 or 40s depending on how I feel straight after my chest and back exercises. The numbers may be down on the 50 kg ego lifting posted but its results that I am after and not feeding the ego
> 
> ...


 The video is old like I said and I am out of shape In them.

two pics that ain't a week old


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My legs are bigger than your legs

I bench more than you do

You lot heard yourself haha

Who gives a sh1t ya bunch of poofs


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> I concede bro, you have better legs than me...
> 
> ive just got better everything else :lol:
> 
> your quads do look good tho bud, no calves? Or bad pic to see them?


 Don't talk about calves lol!!! I powerlift lol calves are the devil cause they don't grow.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

All banter aside @Matt6210 as I said earlier your upper body is big buddy - so bring the pins up and you'll have a great physique. Just don't hate on others

Dont take offence to my posts it was all bant just


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Crikey are we honestly all getting, I am bigger than you in this thread. honestly fellas if that's the case then there will always be someone bigger, stronger and better than you.

I go to gym and take AAS to be abetter version of me against me and yes I like to look good and be bigger than most, but in mirror I compete with previous version of myself and when lifting I am competing against the person in my log book from the previous period of training.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> All banter aside @Matt6210 as I said earlier your upper body is big buddy - so bring the pins up and you'll have a great physique. Just don't hate on others
> 
> Dont take offence to my posts it was all bant just


 Yeah man and your strong for your weight. just for the record tho I wasn't hating on @The-Real-Deal physique or his lifts, just bored of hearing about his lifts on every other thread and the constant arguing with folk about posting bench vids etc...

just takes over threads with the bullshit so I thought id make him his own thread for it.

:thumb


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

@Matt6210 Dude why are you taking the bait? Lol. You're happy with your lifts and your size, why bother arguing it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just to set the record straight

You don't need to squat to build decent legs and you don't need to lift heavy to gain muscle

Fvck you... Fvck you very much


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

ishadow said:


> @Matt6210 Dude why are you taking the bait? Lol. You're happy with your lifts and your size, why bother arguing it


 Never be big enough or strong enough bro!!

Always going to want more!!


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Never be big enough or strong enough bro!!
> 
> Always going to want more!!


 We've all got that problem haha.


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Plenty drug free lifters benching well beyond 140kg


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Utter blocks, I state what I can lift as a natty and get called out so I post a video, 100kg x 24 reps way back then. I say I bench 130 for 10 and get called out 130 x 10 video posted 140 x 7 video posted, I get called fat I say I have visible abs I post pic of visible abs... so on and so on. As a natural lifter I should not be able to compete with the enhanced lifter in terms of strength size and condition, yet I find I can do so and even surpass them in some cases normally where Joe soap the average gym rat is concerned. This goes to show how bad their routines, diet and work ethic are. Its either that or they have bunk gear!
> 
> I reiterate, this is just a hobby for me.
> 
> People always antagonising. They should call me the Postman as I always deliver.. :tongue:


 Pipe down chachi. Seems a lot like you've got roid rage. :lol:

One of my colleagues benches 185kg natty. He's almost as wide as he is tall. Massive dude with big belly and forearms the size of my calves.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

f**k that was a lot of reading

agree with the guy (sorry i cant remember names after reading that novel of posts) that said matts bench is big with fa leg drive

@Matt6210 youll piss 5 plates if you get your legs tight under you.

and just in my experience i can count on 1 hand the amount of 200kg benches ive seen irl

count on 2 hands the amount of 180kg benches

and maybe both hands and feet for 140kg

i trained in a spit n sawdust gym for a good few years and even then 140kg benches arnt that common imo

its f**k all on the strength side of things but even so youre in the top percentages of gym rats in terms of strength if you can bench 3 wheels


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> Plenty drug free lifters benching well beyond 140kg


 My favourite natural lifter doing exactly that here

Simeon ftw


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Just wondering how far a natty could go with strength, obviously anyone who trains properly(uses PED's) a 140kg bench is very average but it got me wondering if anyone knew or had heard of a natty "benching 140kg for sets and reps".
> 
> i expect if there was such a bloke that could preform such an amazing feet of strength they would have to give away a lot in the looks department, even looking like a potato some might say?
> 
> I hope I haven't missed a thread/threads talking about this very subject but I can scan threw the site quite regularly and have definitely never come across anyone mentioning this on ANY post EVER.


 You bro, are a legend. Amazing thread. Bravo


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> I can't bench 140kg for one rep....
> 
> But as I'm not 14 years old I don't give a toss .
> 
> When I reflect on my life, my achievements, regrets, experiences etc oddly enough what I can bench doesn't even get a consideration.


 Me too.

Couldn't care less.

I have in the past. But I like having shoulders that work.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

This thread

professional p1ss boiler


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Back to the main point. Potato Steve is a repetitive old fart.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I wasn't hating on @The-Real-Deal physique or his lifts, just bored of hearing about his lifts on every other thread and the constant arguing with folk about posting bench vids etc...


 Comedy gold.... bloke don't like my retorts when being called. So what does he do about it .... Posts an entire thread about it.... Creased mate, top work :lol:

Alright Ive had enough entertainment guys I'll let you and herc go at it.. FFS chill out man.

Peace to all :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Comedy gold.... bloke don't like my retorts when being called. So what does he do about it .... Posts an entire thread about it.... Creased mate, top work :lol:
> 
> Alright Ive had enough entertainment guys I'll let you and herc go at it.. FFS chill out man.
> 
> Peace to all :whistling:


 You weren't calling me out? And can't call me out?

im talking about you calling everyone else out?


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Don't think I'd ever hit 140 for reps and I'm not natural. Really doesn't bother me though. Used to bother me. Especially when you see the freaks benching 200 for reps. Just can't put myself. In that category. Most I've done is 115kg for 4 reps. Never tried any more never tried a single. Except when I was a newb but that was like 80kg or so. So its redundant. Reckon I could do like 115 for 1 now at a push. I'll stick to repping 100kg now and build that up slowly.

But there's always a freak out there natty or assisted that is ridiculous. Trained with a lad who never does weights before. He could bench 90kg instantly. Man when I started 30kg was a struggle as a 22 year old. Embarrassing.


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

CG88 said:


> Good old Manor Walks


 Place is always heavin these days usually can barely get parked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Don't think I'd ever hit 140 for reps and I'm not natural. Really doesn't bother me though. Used to bother me. Especially when you see the freaks benching 200 for reps. Just can't put myself. In that category. Most I've done is 115kg for 4 reps. Never tried any more never tried a single. Except when I was a newb but that was like 80kg or so. So its redundant. Reckon I could do like 115 for 1 now at a push. I'll stick to repping 100kg now and build that up slowly.
> 
> But there's always a freak out there natty or assisted that is ridiculous. Trained with a lad who never does weights before. He could bench 90kg instantly. Man when I started 30kg was a struggle as a 22 year old. Embarrassing.


 Unless you're a competitive powerlifter how much you can lift is irrelevant


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Unless you're a competitive powerlifter how much you can lift is irrelevant


 Kinda goes without saying tho as you build muscle mass your strength will increase?


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Kinda goes without saying tho as you build muscle mass your strength will increase?


 Yeah of course but as @FelonE says is true imo. I prefer the saying its. Not about how much you life it's about how much you look like u lift. But do go hand in hand to some extent.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Toranator said:


> Yeah of course but as @FelonE says is true imo. I prefer the saying its. Not about how much you life it's about how much you look like u lift. But do go hand in hand to some extent.


 Person who can bench 100kg to the person that can bench 200kg obviously the second is going to have more muscle.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Person who can bench 100kg to the person that can bench 200kg obviously the second is going to have more muscle.


 Hmm 99% of the time yeah I'd say so yeah. But there are some freak 65kg guys who can lift crazy amounts. Can't think of any examples off top of my head but sure I've seen some not quite sure it's 200kg but seen big deadlifts off small guys and someone with 100lb more muscle couldn't do the same. Sure you've seen those videos also on youtube

but yeah generally. Speaking I 100% agree with you.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I see most people in ukm on gear dosent bench 140kg for 7 after training for years

Fat old man does :thumb

He is no fu**ing natty,,, been taking the piss all the time

Well played to him thou


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

There is a big skill component in 1RM strength - the body learning how to optimise co-ordinated muscle fibre recruitment for a single all-out effort. If I wanted to optimise this I would train very differently.

For an experienced powerlifter though strength gains will primarily come from increased muscle mass.

Strength for reps tends to be a far better gauge of size than 1RMs I think.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Person who can bench 100kg to the person that can bench 200kg obviously the second is going to have more muscle.


 Not always no

Being big doesn't mean you're strong and being strong doesn't mean you have to be big


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Not always no


 Always, it's quite basic really as you train your muscles they get bigger and stronger due to the stress you put on them...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Always, it's quite basic really as you train your muscles they get bigger and stronger due to the stress you put on them...


 Stress doesn't have to come from weight. Time under tension,drop sets,super sets and volume


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Stress doesn't have to come from weight. Time under tension,drop sets,super sets


 lol you are still putting your muscle threw stress if it's from heavy weight, drop sets, time under tension this will make them get bigger and stronger.

you never trained flat bench for a year just trained how you suggested you are going to be putting on muscle mass there for gaining strength.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Place is always heavin these days usually can barely get parked


 Haven't been in years mate, not since they opened the pictures there :lol:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pancake' said:


> This thread
> 
> professional p1ss boiler


 For someone who doesn't pay attention to football, what's that about?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

@FelonE and @Matt6210 you just agreed on something


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> For someone who doesn't pay attention to football, what's that about?


 In a rather hostile game, the leading team was winning 4-0 when the player above scored the 5th, he ran to the opponents fans and celebrated by taking his shirt off and showing them his name on back off it. Causing uproar and resulting in match being abandoned as fans went nuts. how I would of loved him to score and do just that to United.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Jaysus this place is full of twats lately...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pancake' said:


> In a rather hostile game, the leading team was winning 4-0 when the player above scored the 5th, he ran to the opponents fans and celebrated by taking his shirt off and showing them his name on back off it. Causing uproar and resulting in match being abandoned as fans went nuts. how I would of loved him to score and do just that to United.


 Ah.

Bored.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> Ah.
> 
> Bored.


 He just ruined the thread. :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Ah.
> 
> Bored.





BLUE(UK) said:


> He just ruined the thread. :lol:


 He asked haha, I'll keep stush next time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pancake' said:


> He asked haha, I'll keep stush next time.


 Haha. :thumb


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The antidote to bench press:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320395-the-uk-muscle-video-pull-up-thread/?do=embed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I see most people in ukm on gear dosent bench 140kg for 7 after training for years
> 
> Fat old man does :thumb
> 
> ...


 > I'm as natty now as I was the day I was born. Puny little juice head can't comprehend the fact he is out performed by a natty... still waiting to see your benching video frandy. I don't give a fvck if you have a weak bench just post it anyway like you said that you would!

> Juice heads everywhere going nuts over a nattys lifts, you guys crease me up :lol:

> Bettered by a fat old potato shaped natty...

> One day I'm fat old natty then the next I'm supposed to on gear .... for F sake you cant even make your mind up :huh:

I have just taken yet another look at the bench press thread and during the time all of the insults have flown my way not one additional person has posted up their video. I give my uppermost respect and props to those guys who have posted in there and there is some big lifts, I have no beef with you guys you walk the walk. That even includes fat mat. That said I will answer the question for mats benefit as he finds it difficult to grasp the reasoning behind my posting. When someone is being rude over critical and even abusive toward me I simply say post up your benching video to prove: 1) they know what they are talking about. 2) to prove themselves in terms of muscle mass and strength 3) to reiterate that I can perform at this level as a natty. 4) I don't bullshit . It all started way back with people saying I could not bench 100 kg for 24 reps (I'm in no doubt I could do more now as my overall bench has increased since then). Anyways I digress. People are going to hate no matter what I do.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/312151-the-uk-muscle-video-bench-press-thread/?do=embed

I sit and wait for the next barge of insults...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> > I'm as natty now as I was the day I was born. Puny little juice head can't comprehend the fact he is out performed by a natty... still waiting to see your benching video frandy. I don't give a fvck if you have a weak bench just post it anyway like you said that you would!
> 
> > Juice heads everywhere going nuts over a nattys lifts, you guys crease me up :lol:
> 
> ...


 Think fat matts a little unfair now bro don't you think?

Also I haven't insulted the way you look or your lifts the whole thread?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Think fat matts a little unfair now bro don't you think?
> 
> Also I haven't insulted the way you look or your lifts the whole thread?


 Nah, but you created this dumb thread though.

how much has your bench and shoulder press dropped while cutting?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah, but you created this dumb thread though.
> 
> how much has your bench and shoulder press dropped while cutting?


 Did you seriously asked to take your potato picture out ???

LOL


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah, but you created this dumb thread though.
> 
> how much has your bench and shoulder press dropped while cutting?


 Simply taking the piss mate as you don't shut up about it, no need to start getting so defensive and offensive.

Benched 170kg for 3 last chest session.

benched 80kg for reps on seated shoulder press with bar still.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Simply taking the piss mate as you don't shut up about it, no need to start getting so defensive and offensive.
> 
> Benched 170kg for 3 last chest session.
> 
> benched 80kg for reps on seated shoulder press with bar still.


 Yet you posted your fat self giving it the arm twitches with the 50s in an attempt to give it the big one.

FFS I post what i post in retort. You will never see me cast the first stone.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yet you posted your fat self giving it the arm twitches with the 50s in an attempt to give it the big one.
> 
> FFS I post what i post in retort. You will never see me cast the first stone.


 Big one? Someone asked on the thread if anyone could lift more than 45kg dumbell shoulder press, I said i could press 50's and posted an old video of me doing so?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Easily sorted chaps.

Enter PL comp and see where you come in your category (ABPU for natty, BPU for gear).

Also you can use Wilks if you want but I'm not a fan (strongest is strongest regardless of BW).


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/312151-the-uk-muscle-video-bench-press-thread/?do=embed
> 
> I sit and wait for the next barge of insults...


 LOL you're still pimping that old thread, there's a brand new one on pull ups and my video is now viewable, awaiting yours.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320395-the-uk-muscle-video-pull-up-thread/?do=embed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Big one? Someone asked on the thread if anyone could lift more than 45kg dumbell shoulder press, I said i could press 50's and posted an old video of me doing so?


 You obviously cant... half rep arm twitch bench press don't count


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> LOL you're still pimping that old thread, there's a brand new one on pull ups and my video is now viewable, awaiting yours.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320395-the-uk-muscle-video-pull-up-thread/?do=embed


 A)its not an old thread and your video is not available

C) I ain't posting f**k all.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You obviously cant... half rep arm twitch bench press don't count


 What ever pal :thumb


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> A)its not an old thread and your video is not available
> 
> C) I ain't posting f**k all.


 My video is available and you just commented on it...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320395-the-uk-muscle-video-pull-up-thread/?do=embed&comment=6052321&embedComment=6052321&embedDo=findComment

and you refuse to post one up. You are one thin skinned mother****er, I bet you'd be crying your eyes out if you got an injury and couldn't bench for a few weeks


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> What ever pal :thumb


 its dem half reps where its all at bro innit :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> its dem half reps where its all at bro innit :lol:


 This face look botherd what a fat old natty thinks?

dont hate the player g hate the game.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> My video is available and you just commented on it...
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320395-the-uk-muscle-video-pull-up-thread/?do=embed&comment=6052321&embedComment=6052321&embedDo=findComment
> 
> and you refuse to post one up. You are one thin skinned mother****er, I bet you'd be crying you eyes out if you got an injury and couldn't bench for a few weeks


 Seriously you look like s**t in ya dad vest. what are you 5ft n 12 stone ffs and yeah more half reps...does any ****er train properly on this site ...? I'm not surprised you wont post up ya bench.

I do mine on training days properly 3 sets with 7 kilo dumbbell + body weight = 17st 8lbs pronated wide grip pull ups/chins.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> Did you seriously asked to take your potato picture out ???
> 
> LOL


 He did yeah, PM'd me and I took it down. Guy needs to have a thicker skin.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Before I started gear I was doing sets for 10x140kg


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> This face look botherd what a fat old natty thinks?
> 
> dont hate the player g hate the game.
> 
> View attachment 160451


 Yes, you should have smiled ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Before I started gear I was doing sets for 10x140kg


 There ya go proof of nothing special

Now look at simmy boy now though... he looks like he takes gear and knows what he is doing. The rest of you lot just lol This is my whole point fellas.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yes, you should have smiled ...


 Lol gym time now x


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Seriously you look like s**t in ya dad vest. what are you 5ft n 12 stone ffs and yeah more half reps...


 Half reps? My chin was above the bar on every rep, go re-watch the video and realize the camera was pointed upwards, not on the level.



The-Real-Deal said:


> does any ****er train properly on this site ...?


 No, no one trains properly on this site except you, potato.



The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm not surprised you wont post up ya bench.


 I will post a bench press video at some stage but not because you requested it as insecure bitchy paper tigers like you don't get to dictate anything.



The-Real-Deal said:


> I do mine on training days properly 3 sets with 7 kilo dumbbell + body weight = 17st 8lbs pronated wide grip pull ups/chins.


 I do 8-10 sets on pull-ups starting with body-weight going up to 40kg. Wide pull ups are for lats, standard pull-ups are for inner upper back, the type most people do for reps.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Seriously you look like s**t in ya dad vest. what are you 5ft n 12 stone ffs and yeah more half reps...*does any ****er train properly on this site* ...? I'm not surprised you wont post up ya bench.
> 
> I do mine on training days properly 3 sets with 7 kilo dumbbell + body weight = 17st 8lbs pronated wide grip pull ups/chins.


 There are competitive powerlifters on here Stevo. I'm competing in GPC British Finals on November 11th.

All lifts have strict judging criteria and 3 judges.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> He did yeah, PM'd me and I took it down. Guy needs to have a thicker skin.


 All jokes aside I don't think photo-shopping peoples content is good for the site. Once it starts every man and his dog will be doing it and none of the more genuine folks will post up pics and vids anymore

I'm sure if you ask any mod or admin they would say the same. I contacted you direct like an adult and you acted accordingly. now you spoting s**t cos you cant take the banter .... Thin skin you say....tea pot kettle and black spring to mind :lol:

How heavy are you

how tall are you

whats ya bench like

you look like s**t mate srs. This is why i like video footage because anyone can take a photo in good light add a few filters and bosh you look half decent this is much harder to achieve in the cold light of day in a video. Thanks for clarifying what I thought


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> There are competitive powerlifters on here Stevo. I'm competing in GPC British Finals on November 11th.
> 
> All lifts have strict judging criteria and 3 judges.


 Yes I am aware of that, it wasn't aimed at you guys and you know it .

You have also posted in the benching thread unlike a great deal of the people chatting s**t in this thread. Props to you again like I have already mentioned.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you look like s**t mate srs. This is why i like video footage because anyone can take a photo in good light add a few filters and bosh you look half decent this is much harder to achieve in the cold light of day in a video.


 Yes I look s**t in s**t lighting, everyone does. Funny though, you complimented me here;

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320299-men-carrying-women%E2%80%99s-bags/?do=embed&comment=6051109&embedComment=6051109&embedDo=findComment

Don't be a hypocrite m8, this is the internet and I am a wizard.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yes I am aware of that, it wasn't aimed at you guys and you know it .
> 
> You have also posted in the benching thread unlike a great deal of the people chatting s**t in this thread. Props to you again like I have already mentioned.


 Fair enough mate, I'll let you crack on with Matt :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough mate, I'll let you crack on with Matt :thumb


 I've tagged @sjacks in for a bit mate.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

KetoBro said:


> To be fair, the OP is f*cking delusional if he thinks he has abs.
> 
> Needs them as well with a face like that, my dog has taken prettier sh*ts. :lol:


 Won't let me do any more likes but I tried to put a sad face on that comment


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Yes I look s**t in s**t lighting, everyone does. Funny though, you complimented me here;
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320299-men-carrying-women%E2%80%99s-bags/?do=embed&comment=6051109&embedComment=6051109&embedDo=findComment
> 
> Don't be a hypocrite m8, this is the internet and I am a wizard.


 Which proves my lighting/filtering point perfectly, thanks again for reinforcing that fact.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Won't let me do any more likes but I tried to put a sad face on that comment


 Wouldn't worry about it, he's new and probably thinks potato is a cool guy...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

KetoBro said:


> LOL. Don't tug on my heart strings, I'll feel guilty.


 No seriously mate you've really hurt my feelings I put my self out there in the internet because I'm really insecure and you go and say that....

f**k this gym session im going home.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

KetoBro said:


> I won't get started on your tattoos then..


 Your obviously just a hater bro, don't worry about it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Hark at Garth ... :lol: FFS little light people find it easy to do pull ups for silly amounts of reps.. surprised frandy ain't got his video up hes built like a racing snake


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

KetoBro said:


> Can't say anything negative about someone these days can you, or you're 'a hater'. Maybe people need to just accept negative criticism and stop being such snowflakes.
> 
> Trololol


 Yeah nice one, thanks for coming.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Which proves my lighting/filtering point perfectly, thanks again for reinforcing that fact.


 I've posted loads of photos of myself here, some look better than others, I'm no lighting expert but I do know when you are recording in daylight and there is heavy cloud cover it acts as a diffuser making the light an even spread which means you get very little detail/definition.

I suppose you'll just laugh this off as an excuse but the fact remains you are too scared to post photos of yourself and/or put up a log so your criticism is not coming from a position of strength, rather a position of weakness.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> New?! Can't you read join dates?! Or is your brain as sh*t as your physique?
> 
> And no, natty steve-o or whatever he calls himself now, is also a phaggot.


 Is that a potato f**got or the other kind?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I've posted loads of photos of myself here, some look better than others, I'm no lighting expert but I do know when you are recording in daylight and there is heavy cloud cover it acts as a diffuser making the light an even spread which means you get very little detail/definition.


 Please stop i'm almost crying with laughter... This has got to go down in UK-M history as one of the best posts ever....

Translates to : you look like s**t in real light bro :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> All jokes aside I don't think photo-shopping peoples content is good for the site. Once it starts every man and his dog will be doing it and none of the more genuine folks will post up pics and vids anymore
> 
> I'm sure if you ask any mod or admin they would say the same. I contacted you direct like an adult and you acted accordingly. now you spoting s**t cos you cant take the banter .... Thin skin you say....tea pot kettle and black spring to mind :lol:
> 
> ...


 Shut it potato :tongue10:

What you look like???


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> You can't throw the term 'phaggot' around with an 'f', it's derogatory toward homosexuals. You'll upset the OP. Heheh.


 my bad ...phaggot


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Shut it potato :tongue10:
> 
> What you look like???


 bigger stronger n better than toy rat boy


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Please stop i'm almost crying with laughter... This has got to go down in UK-M history as one of the best posts ever....
> 
> Translates to : you look like s**t in real light bro :lol:


 Sure you are... I'm going to leave you alone for a while to contemplate your reactions and single minded approach, spuds need time to soak before they are fried.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> To be fair, I've seen your pics over the years, and you're a fat c*nt yourself so I wouldn't go trolling anyone else's physique.
> 
> And no, being natty is excuse for being a fat old man, so shut up. :lol:


 said the bronze member


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Sure you are... I'm going to leave you alone for a while to contemplate your reactions and single minded approach, spuds need time to soak before they are fried.


 Ouch ... that really hurt :lol:

Its getting dark... time to take them pics buddy the light is just right, don't forget to stand on a box so you're closer to the window-sil


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> LOL. Maybe if you spent less time on a forum and more time outside, you'd not be a platinum fatman. Get a life you old c*nt lol


 Abusive little ****er aren't you.. I take it your on gear too ... a sniff of the juice and you go all roid rage on me ...

Yeah thought so...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> Nah mate, I'm just a troll. Hence why I've been banned about 5 times since 2010 lolol.
> 
> Just thought I'd check in, wind up a few phaggots like you and get the hammer again.
> 
> SOZ HUN xxx


 Been banned myself in the past so know the drill.

The place is becoming full of dickheads for the most part so one more wont hurt. Enjoy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> bigger stronger n better than toy rat boy


 Lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> Lol I wondered why your name had changed.
> 
> Nah to be honest I'm just being a total keyboard warrior for old times sake. No real harm meant. TROLOL.
> 
> I feel like I was the original UK-M troll.* RETURN OF THE KING*


 nope, unless we have met


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> Sorry, but you're the 2018 equivalant of 'TheLMan'
> 
> he was possibly the biggest phaggot to grace UK-M. Ohhh I miss trolling him, makes me all nostalgic thinking about it!


 We obviously haven't met then.... Ya just another limp dick'd slack jawed phaggot seeking attention from the natty one. FFS


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> GIVE ME YOUR ATTENTION YOU BIG NATTY PHAGGOT lol


 FFS have you not been banned yet?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> In all seriousness, you remind me (by the way you talk/type) SO MUCH of some natty powerlifter who I used to deadlift with back in the day. He was annoying as f**k too. lolol


 Aye but he was as strong as fk


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> Yep, he was a machine. Strong as f**k, ugly f*cking physique.
> 
> Just like you! lolol


 :lol:

When did you get out of UK-M cyber prison. ya trolling is pretty s**t mate. Banzi was the king of trolling. your a fu**ing armature in comparison.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> :lol:
> 
> When did you get out of UK-M cyber prison. ya trolling is pretty s**t mate. Banzi was the king of trolling. your a fu**ing armature in comparison.


 Why you even talking with him bro?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/

Best one ever ???

@The-Real-Deal

It's good in it ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

For f**ks sake :lol:

classic


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 Best thing ever created on the internet. Ever. Amazing.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Best thing ever created on the internet. Ever. Amazing.





Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 Easily the funniest thing I've eva seen on ukm I was honestly nearly in tears reading it out!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 Who wrote this f"ckin dialogue?

Haha

I'm sure even @The-Real-Deal found it funny lol

x


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Who wrote this f"ckin dialogue?
> 
> Haha
> 
> ...


 We have a resident meme creator in our kik group


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oioi said:


> We have a resident meme creator in our kik group


 U got a bit of everything in your kik group I reckon you bunch of weirdos :lol:

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@KetoBro I remember who you are


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> U got a bit of everything in your kik group I reckon you bunch of weirdos :lol:
> 
> x


 Alan wants in lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Alan wants in lol


 Yeah , I kinda do but too embarrassed to ask :cool2:

x


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> U got a bit of everything in your kik group I reckon you bunch of weirdos :lol:
> 
> x


 Yup quite a fruity bunch of fuuk muppets I've collated. I've even made fran and Penguin admin of frans own ":dirty pump" group ahahahahha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Yup quite a fruity bunch of fuuk muppets I've collated. I've even made fran and Penguin admin of frans own ":dirty pump" group ahahahahha


 I would imagine it's about biceps workouts :lol:

x


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 Funniest s**t ever, genuinely loled


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Video cuts deep. Dem feels


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 Actually amazing :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , I kinda do but too embarrassed to ask :cool2:
> 
> x


 You need to buy my shitcoins :rolleye11:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You need to buy my shitcoins :rolleye11:


 I ain't paying for no s**t

@Oioi put u up to this , didn't he ?

:lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I ain't paying for no s**t
> 
> @Oioi put u up to this , didn't he ?
> 
> :lol:


 hes got 4 mil paccoin butning a hole in his pocket


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I ain't paying for no s**t
> 
> @Oioi put u up to this , didn't he ?
> 
> :lol:


 Frans dirty pump's is mine


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Frans dirty pump's is mine


 you can fu**ing tell :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> hes got 4 mil paccoin butning a hole in his pocket


 Paccoin ? Hahahaha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> you can fu**ing tell :lol:


 And u're the admin ?

What do u administrate exactly


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 Brilliant, frandy you ain't as daft as I thought :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> And u're the admin ?
> 
> What do u administrate exactly


 Administrating frans group is like throwing a cup of water onto a forest fire :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Paccoin ? Hahahaha


 @Frandeman whats paccoin


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice one @Frandeman that was like poetry in motion, CLASSIC!!!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you look like s**t mate srs. This is why i like video footage because anyone can take a photo in good light add a few filters and bosh you look half decent this is much harder to achieve in the cold light of day in a video. Thanks for clarifying what I thought


 No m8 you just don't know what you're talking about but aye, here's a video I took tonight after training back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> There ya go proof of nothing special
> 
> Now look at simmy boy now though... he looks like he takes gear and knows what he is doing. The rest of you lot just lol This is my whole point fellas.


 Thanks lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Why you even talking with him bro?


 dunno mate just for shits and giggles I think.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 Absolute quality stuff frandy, pmsl excellent effort. :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Frans dirty pump's is mine


 Congrats!

What is it exactly you're pumping? :lol:

x


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What is it exactly you're pumping? :lol:
> 
> x


 Fran brought pump and dumps my group so I cast him away to his own dirty little group and made him top dog


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> No m8 you just don't know what you're talking about but aye, here's a video I took tonight after training back.


 One single big ab and bitch tits... top work fella. put ya shirt back on mate ... you can see the drugs are working. :whistling: you have the illusion that you look good in the kitchen window light. no one give s f**k about your mid life crisis..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Frandeman whats paccoin


 Name of my yacht in the Mediterranean :tt2:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Fran brought pump and dumps my group so I cast him away to his own dirty little group and made him top dog


 Haha

I kinda do , but at the same time I know it will make me face an existential crisis


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What is it exactly you're pumping? :lol:
> 
> x


 You don't want to know :rolleye11:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You don't want to know :rolleye11:


 Haha no I don't

all I know is you're a sweet happy chatty guy

don't want to see your dark side lol

x


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> One single big ab and bitch tits... top work fella. put ya shirt back on mate ... you can see the drugs are working. :whistling: you have the illusion that you look good in the kitchen window light. no one give s f**k about your mid life crisis..


 Jesus Christ man you really are one insecure baby, without I might add no evidence that you have anywhere near a decent physique as you refuse to post photos or new videos. All you have is 10 reps on 3 plates bench. That is all people will remember you by, "potato" and "3 plates bench". Night kidda.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Haha no I don't
> 
> all I know is you're a sweet happy chatty guy
> 
> ...


 They all say that

Then come back for more :rolleye11:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Absolute quality stuff frandy, pmsl excellent effort. :lol:


 REALITY


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks lol


 not you mate I know you done well and have competed n stuff, I'm just on about the clueless majority and those who pose in the kitchen trying to out do a natural lifter of many years. @sjacks fu**ing lol get a grip fella...I wonder what I can get you to do next... ?

In real UK-M fashion he must do all of that s**t whilst holding a spoon in his right hand or its fake and proves nothing, well I say it proves nothing... cough....other than being smaller, fatter and weaker than a person who trains without the use of performance enhancing drugs. Pathetic really, once you can beat my bench we can start to talk other wise you can just jog on mate, i'm not interested simply because your not even in the same league as me. keep jabbing mate you'll get there 

How ya doing any ways Felone are you going to compete again.? you've been missing for a while mate, good to see you back though.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Steve's just digging deeper and deeper. It's getting a little sad now. It's like watching a dog that got run over, half crippled get still dragging I ye a body out of the road


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

And still not one benching videos posted to out perform the old natty potato from the gobshites.. speaks volumes really all full of piss n wind, post ya memes call the names yet not one of you lot have posted anything to out perform me . Ont one single benching video.

@Oioi

@sjacks

@Frandeman

@KetoBro

put you mouths where ya muscle is... beat my benching proven by posting your videos as I have done and I will happily STFU and never post about my benching again.

remember Im natty and youlot take performance enhancing drugs... I just wonder how s**t and weak you lot would be natty


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And still not one benching videos posted to out perform the old natty potato from the gobshites.. speaks volumes really all full of piss n wind, post ya memes call the names yet not one of you lot have posted anything to out perform me . Ont one single benching video.
> 
> @Oioi
> 
> ...


 Tell us more about ye hack squat bro?

Fully triggered.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Tell us more about ye hack squat bro?


 Only 230 for set n reps


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> LOL, why are you talking about benching? I've never questioned your benching :lol: :lol: That's literally like me saying, COME ON THEN LETS HAVE A 100M RACE TO SETTLE THIS. :lol:
> 
> You're ripping on the other fella for his physique, so post up a shirtless video of you! Any lighting.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Must try harder


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> How much can you deadlift btw?


 more than you


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Only 230 for set n reps


 What's wrong with a bar?



KetoBro said:


> LOL, why are you talking about benching? I've never questioned your benching :lol: :lol: That's literally like me saying, COME ON THEN LETS HAVE A 100M RACE TO SETTLE THIS. :lol:
> 
> You're ripping on the other fella for his physique, so post up a shirtless video of you! Any lighting.
> 
> ...


 Oh Steve doesn't prove his % to faceless posters, we've gotta slap our face and body's all over the forum to call him fat.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> He suffers with something called narcissistic personality disorder amongst a host of insecurities. :lol:
> 
> The reality is, he's a fat old man hiding behind a keyboard that can't back up half his claims.
> 
> The-Real-Deal aka Eat-Less-Meals


 I have always proven my lifts


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> We're not talking about your lifts, you can't always just revert to what you feel suits you. :lol: I want to see your fat physique lol, i've even made you your own thread!!
> 
> Silence the haters you IFBB Shredded natty c**t


 I can revert to what I want matey .

i'm bigger stronger than most of the juice boys on this forum including you my faceless internet warrior


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> You also didn't even answer your deadlift, probably because it's s**t lol


 I don't answer to faceless trolls mate. Prove your lifts in the same fields as I, then we can talk . otherwise you can go and boil ya heed. You, like many on here have no credibility ya just full of piss and wind.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> no one cares about your lifts you fat c**t lol, It's called uk-MUSCLE.
> 
> Post up a shirtless pic in my thread that I've created just for your fat delusiona ass and then I'll do the same!
> 
> I'll even include my face so that you can see I'm not an ugly c**t like you either lol


 LOL you guys really do love the natty one too many threads for just one natty :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

KetoBro said:


> I'd much rather sit and have a drink with Bieber than you :lol: I can imagine your conversation consists of 'I can bench 140kg...'
> 
> I bet you in a job interview it would go:
> 
> ...


 Obviously not mate.....12 pages later ..... priceless

I thought I saw your name on a loaf of bread the other day.........but when I had a closer look it actually said thick cut... :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

night yall x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 160473
> 
> 
> night yall x


 Haven't seen that one before

New guy abusing you stevo ??, :tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

KetoBro said:


> Right, time to log out! My trolling here is done :lol: How on earth I haven't been banned is beyond me. Clearly they need some more moderators, Steve I reckon you should use all that time you don't spend on cardio keeping this board in check!
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss journey, I will pray to the lord Zyzz that one day, you will have a bodyfat percentage that begins in 1, but is 2 figures, rather than 3.
> 
> BYEEEEEEEE :thumbup1:


 You're not trolling anyone bro cos nobody gives a sh1t what you say haha


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

For tomorrow morning when @The-Real-Deal is enjoying a coffee with some *potato *pancakes. Seriously how old is that photato?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

KetoBro said:


> LOL, why are you talking about benching? I've never questioned your benching :lol: :lol: That's literally like me saying, COME ON THEN LETS HAVE A 100M RACE TO SETTLE THIS. :lol:
> 
> You're ripping on the other fella for his physique, so post up a shirtless video of you! Any lighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Best thread ever. @Frandeman winning so far. Potatoes getting massacred all over


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Best thread ever. @Frandeman winning so far. Potatoes getting massacred all over


 Im making mash :tongue10:


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 ohhhhh shittt, im fu**ing crying in my office, ducked down at my desk trying to pretend I have a cold.

I've only got to "I might be 50 and shaped like a potato, but I'm naturally just strong"

This is too much, I've had to pause to regain control hahaahaha


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

It's like a babies arm holding an apple :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I just had to watch this again, F'kin brilliant


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/
> 
> Best one ever ???
> 
> ...


 He aint coming back from that :lol:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

At,what point do you just compare penises and stop arguing?

In for dick pics.


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> I see most people in ukm on gear dosent bench 140kg for 7 after training for years


 Thats probs down to the fake gear and diet of waffles, beans and turkey drummers half em live on :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The Warrior said:


> Thats probs down to the fake gear and diet of waffles, beans and turkey drummers half em live on :lol:


 decent diet right there bro


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> decent diet right there bro


 Proteenz, carbz, just lacking in some good fats. Waffles fried in evoo maybe


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> At,what point do you just compare penises and stop arguing?
> 
> In for dick pics.


 Probably only one I got a chance :rolleye11:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> not you mate I know you done well and have competed n stuff, I'm just on about the clueless majority and those who pose in the kitchen trying to out do a natural lifter of many years. @sjacks fu**ing lol get a grip fella...I wonder what I can get you to do next... ?
> 
> In real UK-M fashion he must do all of that s**t whilst holding a spoon in his right hand or its fake and proves nothing, well I say it proves nothing... cough....other than being smaller, fatter and weaker than a person who trains without the use of performance enhancing drugs. Pathetic really, once you can beat my bench we can start to talk other wise you can just jog on mate, i'm not interested simply because your not even in the same league as me. keep jabbing mate you'll get there
> 
> How ya doing any ways Felone are you going to compete again.? you've been missing for a while mate, good to see you back though.


 I'm good thanks mate, still plodding along lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Just wondering how far a natty could go with strength, obviously anyone who trains properly(uses PED's) a 140kg bench is very average but it got me wondering if anyone knew or had heard of a natty "benching 140kg for sets and reps".
> 
> i expect if there was such a bloke that could preform such an amazing feet of strength they would have to give away a lot in the looks department, even looking like a potato some might say?
> 
> I hope I haven't missed a thread/threads talking about this very subject but I can scan threw the site quite regularly and have definitely never come across anyone mentioning this on ANY post EVER.


 Duh me hello lol. Infact I'm sure real deal does infact I'm sure a lot can. 140 piece of piss. In all seriousness it is impressive but alot of people can do it....and yes for reps


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

jjtreml said:


> I've never understood why folk need to know how much the other person can bench press, I've never in my life wondered about the size of another guys schlong. It's just odd lol


 Because telling people how much you bench makes your penis feel bigger trust me I know I'm always boasting sometimes my penis feels like it's dragging on the floor


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> 140*1 BP is decent lift and near the top end of what you will see in gyms for natty.


 It's just not though lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> No m8 you just don't know what you're talking about but aye, here's a video I took tonight after training back.


 Hope you like new version mate

:tongue10:

View attachment knob (3).mp4


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> It's just not though lol


 From my experience, it is and I have trained at many gyms, from BB-type gyms to PL-type gyms.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> From my experience, it is and I have trained at many gyms, from BB-type gyms to PL-type gyms.


 Agreed I overheard someone bragging about their 140 for reps. Guy had really short arms and even at the bottom of the rep the bar was about 14inches off his chest


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Ya'll put me to shame apparently.

When I started lifting eons ago I couldn't be even lift the bar and I was fat haha.

Fast forward 6 or so years and I'm benching 110kg for sets of 8 on a good day.

Managed 140kg for one twice in the last 6 months.

Weight around 80kg. My body just hates pressing but I love it.


----------



## Dutch75 (May 13, 2017)

13 pages of folk arguing back and forth about who can rep the most with 3 plates on the bench and meanwhile someone has postend up a video with Larry wheels merrily benching away with 5 plates


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Dutch75 said:


> 13 pages of folk arguing back and forth about who can rep the most with 3 plates on the bench and meanwhile someone has postend up a video with Larry wheels merrily benching away with 5 plates


 Fake video though. Larry can only really do 2 plates


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> Hope you like new version mate
> 
> :tongue10:
> 
> View attachment 160533


 Had to download and play it with VLC to hear new sound! Nice job LOL

On a serious note, where's @The-Real-Deal I hope we didn't kill him :huh:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Had to download and play it with VLC to hear new sound! Nice job LOL
> 
> On a serious note, where's @The-Real-Deal I hope we didn't kill him :huh:


 Funny video in it?? 

Naaaaaa

he is strong physically and mentally

But will take time to recover from that

@The-Real-Deal where are you mate


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.samaritans.org/


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

of course its possible,im currently 87 kg and benching 140 plus for sets of 5 reps natty,175 pb at the minute .


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

steviethe spark said:


> of course its possible,im currently 87 kg and benching 140 plus for sets of 5 reps natty,175 pb at the minute .


 Post up your vid mate x


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> Post up your vid mate x


 i currently dont have any vids but i also dont believe in bull shitting what u can actually lift ,whats the point .my current working sets are 155 for 4 sets of 3.This is touch and go btw.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

steviethe spark said:


> i currently dont have any vids but i also dont believe in bull shitting what u can actually lift ,whats the point .my current working sets are 155 for 4 sets of 3.This is touch and go btw.


 You ever recorded any of your lifts?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

herc said:


> You ever recorded any of your lifts?


 no never have .i have promised myself when i reach 200kg raw i will vid as i class this to be an excellent bench .


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

A local guy near my area benching 290 kgs for One rep. He recently benched 305kgs at a meet IIRC.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bll8IQfhCr4/?taken-by=bhaskarshah9


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> A local guy near my area benching 290 kgs for One rep. He recently benched 305kgs at a meet IIRC.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bll8IQfhCr4/?taken-by=bhaskarshah9


 natty?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> natty?


 Nopes. But might be using less than you.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, so we have one natty guy claiming he can with no vids and one geared up lifter who can  

Any natty want to post up their videos then? Must be loads as it is so easy (according to some). 140*1 or more, with a pause. Thx.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> Nopes. But might be using less than you.


 But slightly more than you? Lol

the guy has a big bench but also 80% bf


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> But slightly more than you? Lol
> 
> the guy has a big bench but also 80% bf


 Post a picture fatty

I Seen what you look like


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Post a picture fatty
> 
> I Seen what you look like


 Then you'll know I'm swole


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Then you'll know I'm swole


 Seen your back... No bad

Front like stevo???

LOL


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> But slightly more than you? Lol
> 
> the guy has a big bench but also 80% bf


 Lol.

Anna is dude or not but you are 100% a woman.

Btw, how much you lift?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Seen your back... No bad
> 
> Front like stevo???
> 
> LOL


 Lol tuck my belly into my trousers


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Anna is dude or not but you are 100% a woman.
> 
> Btw, how much you lift?


 You asking me to lift you?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> OK, so we have one natty guy claiming he can with no vids and one geared up lifter who can
> 
> Any natty want to post up their videos then? Must be loads as it is so easy (according to some). 140*1 or more, with a pause. Thx.


 It's rare if I see anyone benching more than I do and my bench is crap compared to the numbers claimed on here and this is predominantly guys on AAS.

I'd say too many people have been watching too many Larry Wheels vids and thinking 'I'm natty so I could get away with claiming I can do 20% less'. :lol:

For the record, a lad in the gym I use is one of the strongest natty lifters(for his weight) in the country over the 3 lifts and he ain't doing 140 for 3 sets of 8 and he can't. The bench isn't his strongest lift granted but I'm simply struggling to believe half that's claimed on here.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> You asking me to lift you?


 A woman can't do it.

How much you lift?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> A woman can't do it.
> 
> How much you lift?


 75

for sets of 100


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> 75
> 
> for sets of 100


 Someone asking lifting proof from the entire forum and couldn't even share the numbers. Nice.

Have a great day ahead Gal!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> A local guy near my area benching 290 kgs for One rep. He recently benched 305kgs at a meet IIRC.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bll8IQfhCr4/?taken-by=bhaskarshah9


 yea but that's in a shirt

prob 90kg raw bench


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> yea but that's in a shirt
> 
> prob 90kg raw bench


 What is a shirt?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> Someone asking lifting proof from the entire forum and couldn't even share the numbers. Nice.
> 
> Have a great day ahead Gal!!


 Iv never claimed numbers brah

if I posted a vid you'd add it to your creepy collection you have lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Iv never claimed numbers brah
> 
> if I posted a vid you'd add it to your creepy collection you have lol


 140 for reps someone said few pages back.

Anyways, Great day!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> 140 for reps someone said few pages back.
> 
> Anyways, Great day!!


 I remember the days of 140, you'll get there hun


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> I remember the days of 140, you'll get there hun


 Not far bud. Coming Tuesday, i will do 140 for 3.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jordan08 said:


> What is a shirt?


 its a bench shirt that creates a massive external stretch reflex

im joking about 90kg but they do add crazy kg to your bench

according to elite FTS they can add up to 80kg to your bench so hes still a strong bencher but you get the idea

im just really not a fan of geared lifting


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> its a bench shirt that creates a massive external stretch reflex
> 
> im joking about 90kg but they do add crazy kg to your bench
> 
> ...


 A new learning for me.

I just checked his other videos. Was struggling on 195. I got it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jordan08 said:


> A new learning for me.
> 
> I just checked his other videos. Was struggling on 195. I got it mate :thumbup1:


 I can lift 3 tonne with a forklift.

Equipped lifting has nothing to do with raw lifting.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I can lift 3 tonne with a forklift.
> 
> Equipped lifting has nothing to do with raw lifting.


 Definitely not a natty fork lift, all that hydraulic oil doing all the work....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Unless he can bench 140 for reps with a video his efforts are moot and irrelevant.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

What happened to the strongest natty in this forum ????

Physically strong

Mentally no so much :tt2:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> What happened to the strongest natty in this forum ????
> 
> Physically strong
> 
> Mentally no so much :tt2:


 He's probably doing his 4 on....(at work).


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> OK, so we have one natty guy claiming he can with no vids and one geared up lifter who can
> 
> Any natty want to post up their videos then? Must be loads as it is so easy (according to some). 140*1 or more, with a pause. Thx.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> OK, so we have one natty guy claiming he can with no vids and one geared up lifter who can
> 
> Any natty want to post up their videos then? Must be loads as it is so easy (according to some). 140*1 or more, with a pause. Thx.


 Give me a week and I'll try this

f**k the pause, just no clear bouncing off the chest reps


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

swole troll said:


> im just really not a fan of geared lifting


 I don't get the point of these bench shirts, it's just to lift bigger numbers but doesn't mean anything and puts the lifter at greater risk of injury.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Oioi

@Frandeman

@sjacks

And anyone else who has jumped on the bandwagon...

Still no videos of yourselves benching the 130 x 10 or a 140 x 7 reps with full range of motion. No arm band, wrist straps, no spotter, or sling shots allowed. I dont even use a belt ffs, its just raw benching for sets and reps. I have posted videos of me doing this along with a 100kg incline bench x 9 reps (normally do sets of 10 but miss counted lol) A 230kg hack squat an lost of other content. I am a 100% natural lifter , I have never taken peds in my life. I train to test myself as a natural lifter.

All jokes aside, muscle moves weight in this strict form and range of motion. You guys have had your laughs in this thread now it's time to post up your awesome benching...! PMSL I know it won't happen.

As assisted lifters you should easily surpass my natural ability.

Come on then lads show us all what you got. 

With no video footage You're embarrassing yourselves. ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

He's alive!!!!! no one wants to play the video game bro


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't get the point of these bench shirts, it's just to lift bigger numbers but doesn't mean anything and puts the lifter at greater risk of injury.


 I'm guess using a bench shirt would hinder your progress because you would feel less stress on the muscle. From what I heard it makes the reps feel elestacy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Oioi
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> ...


 Show me those muscles LOL

Told you I take gear so I can sit on my ass smoking hash all day and achieve a physique most 20 years old will die for

Keep eating s**t and pushing heavy ass weights 

Top off you look like any fat bloke


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm guess using a bench shirt would hinder your progress because you would feel less stress on the muscle. From what I heard it makes the reps feel elestacy


 Elestacy ? U're definitely on crack aren't you


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Elestacy ? U're definitely on crack aren't you


 No Haha just my spelling is s**t like an elastic band effect


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm guess using a bench shirt would hinder your progress because you would feel less stress on the muscle. From what I heard it makes the reps feel elestacy


 It would be more stress as you are using more weight. You would get the benefit of the stretch as you lower the bar to your chest but as you lift it would progressively feel heavier. To me it should be what ''you'' can lift not what you can lift with help from a suit.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> He's alive!!!!! no one wants to play the video game bro





Frandeman said:


> Show me those muscles LOL
> 
> Told you I take gear so I can sit on my ass smoking hash all day and achieve a physique most 20 years old will die for
> 
> ...


 Nah I didn't think so... speaks volumes really, enough said. Empty vessels n all that.

You have been out performed by a 48 yo natural lifter who does this s**t for a daft hobby. Pretty embarrasing for you lot init bruv ... :lol:


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Stevo now we know your natural, if you had of said that in the first place..

chiiillllllllllll


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah I didn't think so... speaks volumes really, enough said. Empty vessels n all that.
> 
> You have been out performed by a 48 yo natural lifter who does this s**t for a daft hobby. Pretty embarrasing for you lot init bruv ... :lol:


 Lol you are like a fu**ing broken record

Outperformed ???

Show me your tits bitch 

Keep pushing fatty natty maybe one day you achieve a physique worth to show


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm guess using a bench shirt would hinder your progress because you would feel less stress on the muscle. From what I heard it makes the reps feel elestacy


 IMO, it'll feel heavy as f'k at the top of the movement (triceps and arm joints)but as you lower the shirt will take strain away from the pecs. Unsure if you'd feel it on the shoulders at the lowest phase.

Personally I have no interest in equipped lifting, raw is where it's at although I do use wrist wraps on my heavier sets.



monkeybiker said:


> It would be more stress as you are using more weight. You would get the benefit of the stretch as you lower the bar to your chest but as you lift it would progressively feel heavier. To me it should be what ''you'' can lift not what you can lift with help from a suit.


 That kinda sounds wrong but right in some parts. Could be the way you've written it tho.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> It would be more stress as you are using more weight. You would get the benefit of the stretch as you lower the bar to your chest but as you lift it would progressively feel heavier. To me it should be what ''you'' can lift not what you can lift with help from a suit.


 Fair enough. Definitely a party trick though just to show how much you actually can't lift


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah I didn't think so... speaks volumes really, enough said. Empty vessels n all that.
> 
> You have been out performed by a 48 yo natural lifter who does this s**t for a daft hobby. Pretty embarrasing for you lot init bruv ... :lol:


 Ye ok Steve. Daft hobby yet you bang on like your expecting a knight-hood in the mail any day now, pull the other one.

Come back when you've done a cut with some shape to be proud of   Sheeeeet if I ate cakes for 25 years worth of training I'd expect better results than your one claim to UKM fame.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That kinda sounds wrong but right in some parts. Could be the way you've written it tho.


 I think I just wrote it funny, I knew what I meant


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Lol you are like a fu**ing broken record
> 
> Outperformed ???
> 
> ...


 You keep contradicting yourself mate...

Your see through in more ways than one.... Your argument is weak just like you...lol



Oioi said:


> Ye ok Steve. Daft hobby yet you bang on like your expecting a knight-hood in the mail any day now, pull the other one.
> 
> Come back when you've done a cut with some shape to be proud of  Sheeeeet if I ate cakes for 25 years worth of training I'd expect better results than your one claim to UKM fame.


 It is what its mate. I couldn't give a f**k lol at knighthood I'm just a normal bloke doing my own thing. fu**ing cut lol why would I do such a dumb thing when I'm in the muscle building game. A big muscle is a strong muscle. Only pros cut when preping for a comp. Otherwise they are building muscle. Only ****whit gymrats cut because the internet troll says so. Same same for gear use... ya as thick as tramps hockle...

The sad fact is your on peds and can't achieve what I can on cakes...

Post up ya video weakling...

Weak in mind because you use gear to build a physique and weak in body because a guy on cake has bettered you.

Your training is flawed your nutrition is s**t otherwise you would be bigger and stronger than you are. You have not yet reached your natural limit while taking peds.... pathetic, just absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You keep contradicting yourself mate...
> 
> Your see through in more ways than one.... Your argument is weak just like you...lol
> 
> ...


 Ahhhhhahahahahaha muscle building game my arrse :thumb

Your full of absolute nonsense.

Yawn Steve, yawn.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Only pros cut when preping for a comp. Otherwise they are building muscle.


 That really isn't true. Natural bodybuilders often do mini-cuts in the off-season to stop body fat levels getting out of control.

It is perfectly sensible for 'normal people' regularly go through periods of losing body fat because they want to look better, or be healthier. I actually think the entire population should have it in mind to have some sort of fat loss period every year. That people don't is one reason we have an obesity problem.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Ahhhhhahahahahaha muscle building game my arrse :thumb
> 
> Your full of absolute nonsense.
> 
> Yawn Steve, yawn.


 Translates to:

I can't out lift you Steve even though I take steroids.

I normally post in the crossfit forum with the rest of the smaller skinny guys, I so want to be accepted as a big strong lad which is the main reason I took peds in the first place...Then you go and spoil my dream by posting your videos of your benching 140 for sets and reps....ffs you don't even need a spotter.... ! This is the only reason I am hating on you in public. In reality I really admire what you have achieved naturally.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Translates to:
> 
> I can't out lift you Steve even though I take steroids.
> 
> I normally post in the crossfit forum with the rest of the smaller skinny guys, I so want to be accepted as a big strong lad which is the main reason I took peds in the first place...Then you go and spoil my dream by posting your videos of your benching 140 for sets and reps....ffs you don't even need a spotter.... ! This is the only reason I am hating on you in public. In reality I really admire what you have achieved naturally.


 No one admires your body Steve, no one.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> That really isn't true. Natural bodybuilders often do mini-cuts in the off-season to stop body fat levels getting out of control.
> 
> It is perfectly sensible for 'normal people' regularly go through periods of losing body fat because they want to look better, or be healthier. I actually think the entire population should have it in mind to have some sort of fat loss period every year. That people don't is one reason we have an obesity problem.


 Shut the f**k up...ya not helping.... :whistling:

I already know this s**t..


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> That really isn't true. Natural bodybuilders often do mini-cuts in the off-season to stop body fat levels getting out of control.
> 
> It is perfectly sensible for 'normal people' regularly go through periods of losing body fat because they want to look better, or be healthier. I actually think the entire population should have it in mind to have some sort of fat loss period every year. That people don't is one reason we have an obesity problem.


 Steve is obease and doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Oioi said:


> Steve is obease and doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

@The-Real-Deal you're alive! I seriously thought you weren't coming back!

I've got quite a bit of work to finish off now and over the weekend but I'll def. post a bench video next week, either 100kg or 120kg for as many as I can get.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> No one admires your body Steve, no one.


 Really.

Banzi met me irl, we trained together and he gave me some decent comments on this very site. I'm in much better shape in terms of size, condition and strength than I was back then. Those pictures i posted are so old lol.. You are more than welcome to come and train with me as banzi did and You will see for yourself.

Do you really think fat out of shape people can bench what i can for sets and reps.

You claim to be in shape and you take gear yet you cant do it...! PMSL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> @The-Real-Deal you're alive! I seriously thought you weren't coming back!
> 
> I've got quite a bit of work to finish off now and over the weekend but I'll def. post a bench video next week, either 100kg or 120kg for as many as I can get.


 Respect if you do


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Really.
> 
> Banzi met me irl, we trained together and he gave me some decent comments on this very site. I'm in much better shape in terms of size, condition and strength than I was back then. Those pictures i posted are so old lol.. You are more than welcome to come and train with me as banzi did and You will see for yourself.
> 
> ...


 Just an obease guy telling me my nutrition is off..... Ok Steve.

Claims 15% with abs..... Ye mate ok.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> View attachment 160641


 Oh no an error. God forbid


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Steve is awesome and doesn't want to admit it.


 Thanks


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah I didn't think so... speaks volumes really, enough said. Empty vessels n all that.
> 
> You have been out performed by a 48 yo natural lifter who does this s**t for a daft hobby. Pretty embarrasing for you lot init bruv ... :lol:


 not really - ypu got top tier genetics havent you?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

It's mad the amount of people calling real deal fat iv seen his videos he's not fat at all he just looks really strong at a decent body fat. Being to low body fat just isn't that ideal for a natural lifter unless your entering a bodybuilding competition


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Just an obease guy telling me my nutrition is off..... Ok Steve.
> 
> Claims 15% with abs..... Ye mate ok.


 Incorrect..

Your nutrition, training and gear use is off...

Crossfitters are such annoying lil knuts


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> not really - ypu got top tier genetics havent you?


 Nah mate, I'm just a fat northern slob who's out performing the crossfit community within this forum.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Incorrect..
> 
> Your nutrition, training and gear use is off...
> 
> Crossfitters are such annoying lil knuts


 And yet I'm in better shape than a fat, fake natty 

Cool story Steve.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> It's mad the amount of people calling real deal fat iv seen his videos he's not fat at all he just looks really strong at a decent body fat. Being to low body fat just isn't that ideal for a natural lifter unless your entering a bodybuilding competition


 Not fat? You can't actually be serious? He's got bingo wings and signs of gyno


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Oioi said:


> Not fat? You can't actually be serious? He's got bingo wings and signs of gyno


 Your perception is mad lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Ahhhhhahahahahaha muscle building game my arrse :thumb
> 
> Your full of absolute nonsense.
> 
> Yawn Steve, yawn.


 This attitude shows why ii am bigger and stronger than you without the use of drugs... Your fu**ing clueless mate. You are relying far to much on the synthetic hormones you inject into yourself. Typical numb nut gymrat . Crack on buddy you will get there when you wise up!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Really.
> 
> Banzi met me irl, we trained together and he gave me some decent comments on this very site. I'm in much better shape in terms of size, condition and strength than I was back then. Those pictures i posted are so old lol.. You are more than welcome to come and train with me as banzi did and You will see for yourself.
> 
> ...


 Post a picture then ,,, ill be first in admit you look good

but we all know it wont happen because you are just a fat bloke that lift weights


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> This attitude shows why ii am bigger and stronger than you without the use of drugs... Your fu**ing clueless mate. You are relying far to much on the synthetic hormones you inject into yourself. Typical numb nut gymrat . Crack on buddy you will get there when you wise up!


 Your certainly fatter and stronger than me Steve  Come back and talk if you ever manage to get in shape. Try a strict diet and see how you get on.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Incorrect..
> 
> Your nutrition, training and gear use is off...
> 
> Crossfitters are such annoying lil knuts


 You ever looked at the shape these top Cross fitters are in. They're absolute units, strong as f**k and super fit.

Would love to be 20 again and start this CrossFit lark personally.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Set for reps reps for sets

Post your bench

Reps for set set reps...post you vid

Rep set vid Rep Bench set

 god I love this guy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> It's mad the amount of people calling real deal fat iv seen his videos he's not fat at all he just looks really strong at a decent body fat. Being to low body fat just isn't that ideal for a natural lifter unless your entering a bodybuilding competition


 Cheers mate. I have never stated I was lean in bodybuilding sense of the term. It's just these juice boys who don't know what natural training is all about. I'm in half decent shape for a natty lifter, big strong and look like I lift shirt on or off. The guys on gear can't comprehend how they can't compete in terms of size n strength. Too busy cutting to appease the ukm crowd lol

I have no intentions in dropping body fat from where I am now. I'm happy with my lifts and shape which is sustainable year round.

The question is can THEY up their lifts.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@The-Real-Deal I'll come train with you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal I'll come train with you


 Nice one brother. I know you would.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nice one brother. I know you would.


 I cant because you 2 will put me to shame

But i got a sexy body and a massive cock

so In naked pictures ill beat the both of you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I cant because you 2 will put me to shame
> 
> But i got a sexy body and a massive cock
> 
> so In naked pictures ill beat the both of you


 Frande my little Spanish soufle, a normal sized cock on your child like body looks big!

Once you grow to man size it will look normal.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Frande my little Spanish soufle, a normal sized cock on your child like body looks big!
> 
> Once you grow to man size it will look normal.


 naaaa its just a good angle

dont spoil my trick mate

can you see yours??


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> naaaa its just a good angle
> 
> dont spoil my trick mate
> 
> can you see yours??


 Yeah mine's fine mate. My party piece is to bend a 1" thick steel bar over my erect penis. Now at 48 I'm starting to struggle with this.....

My fu**ing wrists ain't what they used to be .... :lol:

I blame the benching.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah mine's fine mate. My party piece is to bend a 1" thick steel bar over my erect penis. Now at 48 I'm starting to struggle with this.....
> 
> My fu**ing wrists ain't what they used to be .... :lol:
> 
> I blame the benching.


 when i get older and fat want to be like you mate

you are my fu**ing hero :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> when i get older and fat want to be like you mate
> 
> you are my fu**ing hero :thumb


 Best hurry mate , you'll be dead soon. Dem drugs rotting you from the inside out...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nice one brother. I know you would.


 Then back to yours for pwo vagina


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Then back to yours for pwo vagina


 Yeah why not mate... it keeps the natural test levels up.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah mate, I'm just a fat northern slob who's out performing the crossfit community within this forum.


 Buuullshit youve told me and others about your "genetic traits". dont be ashamed of your god tier genetics bro :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> ahem... Buuuuuulllshit
> 
> View attachment 160665


 Mr O 

O that's the shape he's got

Like a potato :tt2:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Mr O
> 
> O that's the shape he's got
> 
> Like a potato :tt2:


 If you insist on using the potato analogy then let us categoris you as a potato... You would be a maris piper my little Spanish friend, where I would obviously be the King Edward.

Either way you are by far inferior to the natural one called steve'o. I would be a home cut chip where you would be an Aldi crisp all thin and crunchy with no nutritional value, just full of empty calories. Like your muscle cells are filled with water giving zero strength which will evaporate when you step off the merry go round of peds, your tiny shrunken testicles will fail you further leaving you with the voice of a choir boy and the oestrogen levels of a bitch. Every time from thay day forward you will look in the mirror and say to yourself.. like you subliminally do now.... why me, oh Lord why me...? I wish I looked like steve'o. I want a 3 plate bench for sets and reps. God almighty please give me the gift as you have given the natural one. I promise I will never touch gear again. I will come back to the light and away from the darkness..

I choose life, I choose my health, I choose to be naturally big and strong without the magic potions from the dark side and them underground labs where men in shell-suits concoct those primeval soups of synthetic hormones, dear lord show me the light and give me the bench I so desire

I don't want to be a stail crisp anymore I want to be a King, a King of lifts... A King Edward..The Aunt Bessie of the potato world.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> If you insist on using the potato analogy then let us categoris you as a potato... You would be a maris piper my little Spanish friend, where I would obviously be the King Edward.
> 
> Either way you are by far inferior to the natural one called steve'o. I would be a home cut chip where you would be an Aldi crisp all thin and crunchy with no nutritional value, just full of empty calories. Like your muscle cells are filled with water giving zero strength which will evaporate when you step off the merry go round of peds, your tiny shrunken testicles will fail you further leaving you with the voice of a choir boy and the oestrogen levels of a bitch. Every time from thay day forward you will look in the mirror and say to yourself.. like you subliminally do now.... why me, oh Lord why me...? I wish I looked like steve'o. I want a 3 plate bench for sets and reps. God almighty please give me the gift as you have given the natural one. I promise I will never touch gear again. I will come back to the light and away from the darkness..
> 
> ...


 Ok mister potato :tt2:

Big fat one


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Ok mister potato :tt2:
> 
> Big fat one


 Still no benching video frande, now I wonder why that is....

Little weak people can't bench.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Still no benching video frande, now I wonder why that is....
> 
> Little weak people can't bench.


 I can't bench s**t, you know that .

You won't post picture top off, because you are overweight by 20 kg

Let's leave it .... Getty boring now

I got better things to do tonight than arguing with MR O 

POTATO


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's with everyone getting on Steve's case? I think he's a decent bloke.... Unlike some of you other cvnts haha


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nope my weight is spot on

My strength and condition is spot on. Face it little man you are weak as piss with no muscle mass. Sorry about your poor lifts mate but it goes to show how pathetic you are. Taking gear and frightened to post your bench. It will show everyone how small you really are.

I've posted loads of content on this site from transformation pictured top off and showing to benching 140 kg for reps. Your just a gobshite troll who defaces other people's content to gain likes, how sad is that.

This thread was made about a natty out benching you little juice boys and the only way you can justify your drug use is to hide behind Photoshop and try to poke fun at something youcant achieve drugged up.

Clear cases of Napoleon syndrome. Inferior little man x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's with everyone getting on Steve's case? I think he's a decent bloke.... Unlike some of you other cvnts haha


 Keeps challenging people on Tren

What you expected ? 

I like him too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Keeps challenging people on Tren
> 
> What you expected ?
> 
> I like him too


 Yeah and half of em don't even look like they lift haha dirty juiceheads


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nope my weight is spot on
> 
> My strength and condition is spot on. Face it little man you are weak as piss with no muscle mass. Sorry about your poor lifts mate but it goes to show how pathetic you are. Tacking gear and frightened to post your bench. It will show everyone how small you really are.
> 
> ...


 Get to my body fat level you will be 80kg max :tt2:

How much you think you can lift

No 140 for reps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Get to my body fat level you will be 80kg max :tt2:
> 
> How much you think you can lift
> 
> No 140 for reps


 Who wants to get to your weight?

45kg lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Get to my body fat level you will be 80kg max :tt2:
> 
> How much you think you can lift
> 
> No 140 for reps


 Don't be silly. Why would I want to look like a crisp.

I don't take gear and don't want to compete. So why would I want to.

I enjoy my training and lift some good weight. I'm big strong and look like I lift shirt on or off.

You guys call me out so I post up my lifts and pics as requested to be photoshoped and made fun of. In reality I'm still waiting to see the gobshites post their efforts. Who are in much better shape, bigger n stronger than me.

This obviously isn't the case for the skinny little f**ks who chat s**t n troll on here. You lot have been exposed for the trolling gobshites that you are...

I have nothing to hide nor anything to prove. Come on guys you know who you are post up or shut up.

It will never happen because you can't on tren or off tren....lol at using tren ad an excuse.... any excuse with you lot unit...lol PMSL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Who wants to get to your weight?
> 
> 45kg lol


 I look good naked, its good for business 

when was last time you done a days work ???


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Who wants to get to your weight?
> 
> 45kg lol


 I always thought this was a bodybuilding forum. It's turned into weight watchers..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I look good naked, its good for business
> 
> when was last time you done a days work ???


 True.... Skinny rent boys make more

Days work? Lol what's that? I don't need to do a days work son


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I always thought this was a bodybuilding forum. It's turned into weight watchers..


 you watch your weight fatty , cant be good for your health


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> What's with everyone getting on Steve's case? I think he's a decent bloke.... Unlike some of you other cvnts haha


 He's probably the only normal person on the forum and people keep giving him grief

just cos he likes his pies :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> True.... Skinny rent boys make more
> 
> Days work? Lol what's that? I don't need to do a days work son


 keep buying gear on welfare money


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> you watch your weight fatty , cant be good for your health


 Yet I'm bigger and stronger than you naturally. My health is just fine mate. Trust me. ... I am in the normal healthy range of body fat

Thanks for your concern .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> keep buying gear on welfare money


 Welfare? Made 25grand in the last year with roulette..... And that's just on roulette.... Don't hate.... Keep working ya 9-5 princess lol


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Once upon a time I benched 1**


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I always thought this was a bodybuilding forum. It's turned into weight watchers..


 bodybuilding its about looks no lifting heavy

i win fatty


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Welfare? Made 25grand in the last year with roulette..... And that's just on roulette.... Don't hate.... Keep working ya 9-5 princess lol


 of course you did


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> of course you did


 I put my bank statement up on another thread lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I put my bank statement up on another thread lol


 like if i give a f**k

still on benefits and unemployable mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Welfare? Made 25grand in the last year with roulette..... And that's just on roulette.... Don't hate.... Keep working ya 9-5 princess lol


 The guy can't hold a proper job down mate, the last I heard he was fluffing in a casino's bogs and renting his arse out to the highest bidder... he made £2.50 the other day and has a hoop like a blood orange...

He's damaged goods mate. He looks skinny because he is hooked on coke and can't afford to feed himself.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> like if i give a f**k
> 
> still on benefits and unemployable mate


 You brought it up ya div haha

Please post the proof of your claim?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The guy can't hold a proper job down mate, the last I heard he was fluffing in a casino's bogs and renting his arse out to the highest bidder... he made £2.50 the other day and has a hoop like a blood orange...
> 
> He's damaged goods mate. He looks skinny because he is hooked on coke and can't afford to feed himself.


 I feel for him mate.... Bless his cotton socks haha


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> bodybuilding its about looks no lifting heavy
> 
> i win fatty


 Youre in bikini class mate not bodybuilding


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The guy can't hold a proper job down mate, the last I heard he was fluffing in a casino's bogs and renting his arse out to the highest bidder... he made £2.50 the other day and has a hoop like a blood orange...
> 
> He's damaged goods mate. He looks skinny because he is hooked on coke and can't afford to feed himself.


 At least I pay for my s**t with the money I earn


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> its a bench shirt that creates a massive external stretch reflex
> 
> im joking about 90kg but they do add crazy kg to your bench
> 
> ...


 I've had one on years ago. Cant remember what I lifted but the shirt made that weight feel like an empty bar. Explodes it up off your chest too.

Slaped about 30kg more on and it still felt like nothing. But the shirts feel horrible. Plus having to have someone beat the s**t out of you just to get it on.

Pointless.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> At least I pay for my s**t with the money I earn


 Blow me :lol:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Really.
> 
> Banzi met me irl, we trained together and he gave me some decent comments on this very site. I'm in much better shape in terms of size, condition and strength than I was back then. Those pictures i posted are so old lol.. You are more than welcome to come and train with me as banzi did and You will see for yourself.
> 
> ...


 Link to the pics mate?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I cant because you 2 will put me to shame
> 
> But i got a sexy body and a massive cock
> 
> so In naked pictures ill beat the both of you


 Beat them.off?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@The-Real-Deal Is a white natural hdu


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal Is a white Tom Cruise


 Fixed.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Fixed.





Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal Is a white natural hdu


 Steady on chaps, I've had some insults in this thread but this just takes the piss. There's only so much a man can take

Posts reported. ..... :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Steady on chaps, I've had some insults in this thread but this just takes the piss. There's only so much a man can take
> 
> Posts reported. ..... :whistling:


 Haha, do you know what I'm actually referring to?

Larry Wheels 'Black Tom Cruise' :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, do you know what I'm actually referring to?
> 
> Larry Wheels 'Black Tom Cruise' :thumbup1:


 Lol nah mate just saw tom cruise. Lol

I never really reported ya posts. It was a joke.... I seen this Larry youre on about. Looks and lifts like he's on gear

Cheers lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Lol nah mate just saw tom cruise. Lol
> 
> I never really reported ya posts. It was a joke.... I seen this Larry youre on about. Looks and lifts like he's on gear
> 
> Cheers lol


 It was a compliment.

Think it was a little while back when the first vid of Larry OHP was posted and on his side kicks belt it said 'black Tom Cruise' which made me laugh.

I think it was Larrys' belt though.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It was a compliment.
> 
> Think it was a little while back when the first vid of Larry OHP was posted and on his side kicks belt it said 'black Tom Cruise' which made me laugh.
> 
> I think it was Larrys' belt though.


 Yeah I know mate I was kidding about the insult thing. Sarcasm don't come over well in text. I know your one of the genuine blokes on the site and hold you in high regard.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah I know mate I was kidding about the insult thing. Sarcasm don't come over well in text. I know your one of the genuine blokes on the site and hold you in high regard.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 I wasn't sure if you got it or not, I knew you wasn't gonna report it though, not that I'd be too bothered.

I try n be open and honest on here, no point in lying or stretching the truth.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It was a compliment.
> 
> Think it was a little while back when the first vid of Larry OHP was posted and on his side kicks belt it said 'black Tom Cruise' which made me laugh.
> 
> I think it was Larrys' belt though.


 Your pointing out the Larry Wheels lifts exacerbates my point further. A guy who is on gear and training properly with top nutrition and training regime can do this sort of stuff. The weight he is using is out of this world and way way beyond any natty limit...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Your pointing out the Larry Wheels lifts exacerbates my point further. A guy who is on gear and training properly with top nutrition and training regime can do this sort of stuff. The weight he is using is out of this world and way way beyond any natty limit...


 I'm outta likes. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

As if this thread is actually still going!!!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

jjtreml said:


> I've never understood why folk need to know how much the other person can bench press, I've never in my life wondered about the size of another guys schlong. It's just odd lol


 Just out of curiosity? How big is your schlong...


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Just out of curiosity? How big is your schlong...


 Big enough bro, big enough


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Not big enough to bench 140 for sets n reps though.... :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Not big enough to bench 140 for sets n reps though.... :whistling:


 You bench with your shlong?....... Interesting


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Not big enough to bench 140 for sets n reps though.... :whistling:


 That's all you got we know

Anything else ??

Lifting such a heavy weight you must have and amazing physique


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Funny thread but I do respect @The-Real-Deal for staying natty while still consistently lifting, it isn't something I could do myself. He's in decent shape and has some strong lifts regardless.

People can take the piss but a lot of the piss takers are on gear (probably much more than they need) and don't look like they are, just sayin' :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Funny thread but I do respect @The-Real-Deal for staying natty while still consistently lifting, it isn't something I could do myself. He's in decent shape and has some strong lifts regardless.
> 
> People can take the piss but a lot of the piss takers are on gear (probably much more than they need) and don't look like they are, just sayin' :whistling:


 I don't think he is natty

50 years old lifting more that gear users much younger

No a fu**ing chance

Fake natty 100%


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I don't think he is natty
> 
> 50 years old lifting more that gear users much younger
> 
> ...


 Lol... you are a special little snowflake ain't you. You can't get your tiny mind around the facts as they are....

Trust me the fact is a real one. Your pathetic little juiced up body is as weak as f**k and no amount of gear will ever let you surpass my natural ability. You have either got what it takes both mentally and physically or you have not. You fall into the latter category.

Hard work, good nutrition and consistency has proven my superiority in terms of muscle mass and subsequent strength against your PED taking drug fueld binge lifestyle. It's not rocket science mate. Your work ethic and training regimes are like your lifestyle fundamentally flawed. As long as you have a hole in your arse you will never be able to surpass me.

Your post and subsequent mention reiterates what you are...You are what is known in certain circles as a little fu**ing waster.

Thanks for proving my point mate.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Lol... you are a special little snowflake ain't you. You can't get your tiny mind around the facts as they are....
> 
> Trust me the fact is a real one. Your pathetic little juiced up body is as weak as f**k and no amount of gear will ever let you surpass my natural ability. You have either got what it takes both mentally and physically or you have not. You fall into the latter category.
> 
> ...


 I call bull s**t when I see it

Mr O genetics


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I call bull s**t when I see it
> 
> Mr O genetics


 Meh ya full of piss and wind.

I have never taken a PED in my life and probably never will. Everything I have achieved which in all honesty ain't any great shakes when it comes to weight training is all down to me and me alone.

Believe me or not, I don't give a f**k. Now go fu**ing jab yourself you fu**ing weak as piss loser.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Meh ya full of piss and wind.
> 
> I have never taken a PED in my life and probably never will. Everything I have achieved which in all honesty ain't any great shakes when it comes to weight training is all down to me and me alone.
> 
> Believe me or not, I don't give a f**k. Now go fu**ing jab yourself you fu**ing weak as piss loser.


 You bench so much

That you need a bra for those tits

Titis like a woman


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have never taken a PED in my life and probably never will


 So you're not ruling it out then. Probably means definitely in my experience.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> So you're not ruling it out then. Probably means definitely in my experience.


 Considder it ruled out.

Ok ... I definitely never will.

Thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 160761


 Hey @The-Real-Deal

Just read your memoirs

Got bored after 1 page :tt2:

All about how strong and how much you bench mate

Ye chapter 1. 140kg for reps.

Chapter 2. 140kg for reps

Chapter 3. 140kg for reps ?

Nothing else happened on your life or what ?

View attachment 160789


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Fuuking tickles the shyte outta me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Considder it ruled out.
> 
> Ok ... I definitely never will.
> 
> Thanks


 Don't you decline 140?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Don't you decline 140?


 he hack squats 210kg in a machine too :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> he hack squats 210kg in a machine too :thumb


 230


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol .. frande you're a fu**ing obsessed ****tard.

Let it go. Your tiny mind can't handle it..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> 230


 fake ass weights


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 160791
> 
> 
> Lol .. frande you're a fu**ing obsessed ****tard.
> ...


 Just banter mate :thumb

best you got ???


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Just banter mate :thumb
> 
> best you got ???


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 160793


 Red fingernail? Very fruity bro. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Red fingernail? Very fruity bro. :lol:


 He suffers from high estrogen and low test :tt2:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> He suffers from high blood pressure and huge breasts :tt2:


 He didn't include that in the memoirs...


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

Lol, with those 'natural' statistics he's obviously got a better level of hormones than most on here, especially you Frande ya junky, so that was silly..

but anyway I think you're winning, you're making him swear at least ?

and yes I know you have a massive cock ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dannymart said:


> Lol, with those 'natural' statistics he's obviously got a better level of hormones than most on here, especially you Frande ya junky, so that was silly..
> 
> but anyway I think you're winning, you're making him swear at least ?
> 
> and yes I know you have a massive cock ?


 It's just a good angle


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> It's just a good angle





Asouf said:


> fixed


 Only if they knew :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gotta love the Internet.... Gives so many fvcking idiots a voice

I know full well a lot of people wouldn't have so much to say if the person they're saying it about on here was in front of them in the real world...... Bless em


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gotta love the Internet.... Gives so many fvcking idiots a voice
> 
> I know full well a lot of people wouldn't have so much to say if the person they're saying it about on here was in front of them in the real world...... Bless em


 Why you care tough guy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Why you care tough guy


 Pipe down little un.... Or I'll take your wifi away for the day..... There's a good girl


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Pipe down little un.... Or I'll take your wifi away for the day..... There's a good girl


 No a fu**ing chance :tt2:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> No m8 you just don't know what you're talking about but aye, here's a video I took tonight after training back.


 Still waiting for your benching video Fatty?

You said you were going to post it up fella .... wassssuup... you not got enough muscle mass to move dem plates ?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Still waiting for your benching video Fatty?
> 
> You said you were going to post it up fella .... wassssuup... you not got enough muscle mass to move dem plates ?


 Nah, he's gone into hiding! Couple people sussed him to be the same nasty little hobbit that was laughed off the forum a couple years ago under a different moniker :lol:

Amazing he had the audacity to call you a potato, look at that dome!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ares said:


> Nah, he's gone into hiding! Couple people sussed him to be the same nasty little hobbit that was laughed off the forum a couple years ago under a different moniker :lol:


 Thanks for the update matey... useless c**t that he is... What happened like? I cant recall the fat c**t ?

Probs just an excuse for a cop out just like Frandy and Oioi have done. The haters be posting on the site giving it big licks and yet, not one video has been posted between them lot who have posted derogatory remarks. Fragile little snowflakes everywhere. :lol:

post up ya bench boys... You have been called out.. 20 kg bar + 3 20 kg plates a side.... Bang them reps out people.... I put it to you that you cannot perform to the same high levels of training intensity as the natural one... :whistling:

Skinny little runts cant bench


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Only if they knew :thumbup1:


 We do know... Mans cock on small child like wafer thin body makes penis look big...!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

sjacks said:


> No m8 you just don't know what you're talking about but aye, here's a video I took tonight after training back.


 This was so cringy to watch you took ages flexing your back


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Thanks for the update matey... useless c**t that he is... What happened like? I cant recall the fat c**t ?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267675-custom-training-vests/?do=embed


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Still waiting for your benching video Fatty?
> 
> You said you were going to post it up fella .... wassssuup... you not got enough muscle mass to move dem plates ?


 Been working hard, yep still intending to post the video. Work takes priority over bench press videos.



Ares said:


> Nah, he's gone into hiding! Couple people sussed him to be the same nasty little hobbit that was laughed off the forum a couple years ago under a different moniker :lol:
> 
> Amazing he had the audacity to call you a potato, look at that dome!


 Hiding? LOL Hey f**k-tard, stop being a mong and getting triggered. Some people have to work for a living. See ya c**t.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The bitching in this thread it's hilarious

UKM at its finest ...

Love you all


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Been working hard, yep still intending to post the video. Work takes priority over bench press videos


 Alright matey... Stack them plates on. look forward to seeing it...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> The bitching in this thread it's hilarious
> 
> UKM at its finest ...
> 
> Love you all


 I had a week brake from gym and posting on here was suprised as f**k see this thread still going lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Alright matey... Stack them plates on. look forward to seeing it...


 Or is he working getting upto that weight first haha


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I had a week brake from gym and posting on here was suprised as f**k see this thread still going lol


 It will never end. Its my first go to thread to see what's been said lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> The bitching in this thread it's hilarious
> 
> UKM at its finest ...
> 
> Love you all


 You still alive ya skinny little runt... Thought you might have OD'd on sthn by now! be sure to carry plenty loose change in ya pockets mate ... that wind s getting up.... Gentle breeze 9km/hr lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I had a week brake from gym and posting on here was suprised as f**k see this thread still going lol


 Cvnt ...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Cvnt ...


 Lol.... atleast it's a thread for you to talk about it mate, leaving every other thread to actually talk about what the posts about.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Or is he working getting upto that weight first haha


 Ten years later... :whistling:

still waiting.... :tongue:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> leaving every other thread to actually talk about what the posts about.


 that will never happen and you know it ...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

220kg in a month, fact!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> 220kg in a month, fact!


 Only way you'll add 20kg in a month is by increasing your steroid intake


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Iv just did 170kg for 1rep today as a natural I'm happy with that


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> 220kg in a month, fact!


 your fella touched the bar though so ill give you a 3/4 rep x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Only way you'll add 20kg in a month is by increasing your steroid intake


 Correct, I'm going in very hard, big cycle over 3 gram a week, growth, insulin, mk.

want to be seeing 17 stone.

i benched 200kg on a cruise of just 200mg test, so should piss 220kg


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Iv just did 170kg for 1rep today as a natural I'm happy with that


 good lift mate, post up your vid


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> your fella touched the bar though so ill give you a 3/4 rep x


 He's got such a light touch tho bro, he's great with his hands x


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Alright matey... Stack them plates on. look forward to seeing it...


 Tonight buddy without fail. Work has been mental last few days.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> good lift mate, post up your vid


 It will have to be Saturday then


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You still alive ya skinny little runt... Thought you might have OD'd on *sthn* by now! be sure to carry plenty loose change in ya pockets mate ... that wind s getting up.... Gentle breeze 9km/hr lol


 Isn't that an abbreviation Alan uses than no one else has ever heard of?

Some very strange people on this site.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> 220kg in a month, fact!


 only one rep ... Pussy

I could nip up the gym n do that now.. FFs.. and that would be with no spotter, belt, elbow supports, wrist supports. You got more support there than Man U has in a champions league final...Not to mention all of them performance enhancing drugs you use...

Come on matt you should be banging that out for sets n reps... :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Iv just did 170kg for 1rep today as a natural I'm happy with that


 Don't you feel bad that you go gym and don't take steroids?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Some very strange people on this site


 perception is projection


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Don't you feel bad that you go gym and don't take steroids?


 Not really. It's just another thing I would have to bother with and I don't have time as it is with posting on here all the time


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Not really. It's just another thing I would have to bother with and I don't have time as it is with posting on here all the time


 How long do you think it would take to inject yourself with drugs a couple times a week?

Not a part time job bro


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> only one rep ... Pussy
> 
> *I could nip up the gym n do that now*.. FFs.. and that would be with no spotter, belt, elbow supports, wrist supports. You got more support there than Man U has in a champions league final...Not to mention all of them performance enhancing drugs you use...
> 
> Come on matt you should be banging that out for sets n reps... :lol:


 could you though?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> could you though?


 He benches 140kg for sets and reps mate, he's probably not mentioned it tho?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> How long do you think it would take to inject yourself with drugs a couple times a week?
> 
> Not a part time job bro


 To be honest I think it's just the health thing. When your on juice your heart wall's thicken


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> He benches 140kg for sets and reps mate, he's probably not mentioned it tho?


 ha

140 bench for sets would prob be 180 for 1


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> ha
> 
> 140 bench for sets would prob be 180 for 1


 178.5


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> To be honest I think it's just the health thing. When your on juice your heart wall's thicken


 f**k your health, you won't live forever anyway.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k your health, you won't live forever anyway.


 Haha I like your attitude but I do intend to have a happy life and healthy life when I retire somewhere on the Mediterranean


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> ha
> 
> 140 bench for sets would prob be 180 for 1


 Funny enough I work with 140 for sets and 180 is the most iv ever done


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You still alive ya skinny little runt... Thought you might have OD'd on sthn by now! be sure to carry plenty loose change in ya pockets mate ... that wind s getting up.... Gentle breeze 9km/hr lol


 weight of my cock and balls will keep me on place ,,

did you find a bra your size yet ? 

those bitchy tits are no nice to look at


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> He benches 140kg for sets and reps mate, he's probably not mentioned it tho?


 He just wrote a book about it, havent you seen it ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> He just wrote a book about it, havent you seen it ?


 "140kg for sets and reps the natural way"


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> ha
> 
> 140 bench for sets would prob be 180 for 1


 I can't do 3 sets of 8 reps with 140kg on a flat bench but I'm incredibly close to doing 180kg flat bench. I have man flu right now so it'll be a few weeks before I'm maxing again.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> 220kg in a month, fact!


 Great bench matt - how do you rate wraps on the elbows? I use sleeves myself.

My pb bench is 152.5kg at 83kg weight


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkxbJRJlgLs/
https://instagram.com/p/BkxbJRJlgLs/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Great bench matt - how do you rate wraps on the elbows? I use sleeves myself.
> 
> My pb bench is 152.5kg at 83kg weight
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BkxbJRJlgLs/


 Never used sleeves, it's more peace of mind on heavy benches, I have problems with my elbows every now and again as your taking the bar down slowly in back of my mind my elbows feel weak.

cant arm wrestle for sane reason when eva I go out will always get people asking to arm wrestle me, can't say no when I'm drunk so will do it then have pains in my elbows for 2 weeks.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Never used sleeves, it's more peace of mind on heavy benches, I have problems with my elbows every now and again as your taking the bar down slowly in back of my mind my elbows feel weak.
> 
> cant arm wrestle for sane reason when eva I go out will always get people asking to arm wrestle me, can't say no when I'm drunk so will do it then have pains in my elbows for 2 weeks.


 next time your asked just whip out your wrap mate

iv been meaning to get wrist straps, wrists are taking a pounding worse than @anna1


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> next time your asked just whip out your wrap mate
> 
> iv been meaning to get wrist straps, wrists are taking a pounding worse than @anna1


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Knee-Wrist-Lifting-Bandages-Supports-Complete/dp/B075LQFKH8/ref=mp_s_a_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1534948453&sr=8-20&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=wrist+straps+knee+wraps

wrist and knee straps for 10 quid


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Heavyassweights said:


> ha
> 
> 140 bench for sets would prob be 180 for 1


 I'd say this is about right. I could bench 140 for reps but get nowhere near 200. 180 at a push possibly but more like 170/175.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Never used sleeves, it's more peace of mind on heavy benches, I have problems with my elbows every now and again as your taking the bar down slowly in back of my mind my elbows feel weak.
> 
> cant arm wrestle for sane reason when eva I go out will always get people asking to arm wrestle me, can't say no when I'm drunk so will do it then have pains in my elbows for 2 weeks.


 Aye that's why I wear sleeve on heavier sets as mine are fuked from years of mma!

I tried knee wraps on squats and couldn't get use to them so I just stick with sbd knee and elbow sleeves.

But nonetheless great bench buddy


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'd say this is about right. I could bench 140 for reps but get nowhere near 200. 180 at a push possibly but more like 170/175.


 According to https://exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax

you would need to rep 10reps straight at 140kg to earn a 1RM of 187kg

i can reps 5-6 at 140kg but my last 1RM day was 152.5kg


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

herc said:


> According to https://exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax
> 
> you would need to rep 10reps straight at 140kg to earn a 1RM of 187kg
> 
> i can reps 5-6 at 140kg but my last 1RM day was 152.5kg


 Last time I did a 1 rep max on bench I got 170 quite easily, normally get 6-8 at 140 but they're both when on cycle.

Very rare I try 1rep max on bench now, too many injuries.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Last time I did a 1 rep max on bench I got 170 quite easily, normally get 6-8 at 140 but they're both when on cycle.
> 
> Very rare I try 1rep max on bench now, too many injuries.


 Aye I'm trying to venture away from 1RM for now and just battering 5rm's


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

herc said:


> Aye I'm trying to venture away from 1RM for now and just battering 5rm's


 Good for the ego, but I'm 37 now and last few times I've done a 1RM with heavier weight I've felt like my pec could go again.

I did that 5x5 program a few years ago got 140 on bench but was struggling like hell after the 3rd set


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Aye that's why I wear sleeve on heavier sets as mine are fuked from years of mma!
> 
> I tried knee wraps on squats and couldn't get use to them so I just stick with sbd knee and elbow sleeves.
> 
> But nonetheless great bench buddy


 Might get some sleeves bro takes ages rapping knee straps round my elbows lol, you leave them on whole session?

yea cheers mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Might get some sleeves bro takes ages rapping knee straps round my elbows lol, you leave them on whole session?
> 
> yea cheers mate


 Nope I do ramping sets for bench squats and deadlifts so usually have the sleeves on for my last heavy set only. They are pretty quick and easy to get on tbh


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Nope I do ramping sets for bench squats and deadlifts so usually have the sleeves on for my last heavy set only. They are pretty quick and easy to get on tbh


 Yea I'll get some I only use the knee straps on my last set


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'd say this is about right. I could bench 140 for reps but get nowhere near 200. 180 at a push possibly but more like 170/175.





MR RIGSBY said:


> I did that 5x5 program a few years ago got 140 on bench but was struggling like hell after the 3rd set


 @herc

whilst im not disagreeing with your figures I think you and Rigsby have missed the point, Steve can do 3 sets of 8 reps with 140kg. Now I'm assuming that he means 8 straight reps without racking on 3 occasions, hopefully he's not going home for a meal and sleep between each set.

Anyway, to me, this would equate to around 190+ kg as the first two sets surely can't be max effort.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @herc
> 
> whilst im not disagreeing with your figures I think you and Rigsby have missed the point, Steve can do 3 sets of 8 reps with 140kg. Now I'm assuming that he means 8 straight reps without racking on 3 occasions, hopefully he's not going home for a meal and sleep between each set.
> 
> Anyway, to me, this would equate to around 190+ kg as the first two sets surely can't be max effort.


 When I benched 100kg for 26 I put it into one of those calculators and it said something like 197kg for 1 so was pretty accurate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> Nope I do ramping sets for bench squats and deadlifts so usually have the sleeves on for my last heavy set only. They are pretty quick and easy to get on tbh


 I've just bought some SBD knee sleeves after having a knee injury scare/episode. I don't even know what caused it but I bought some anyway. Hopefully they'll help when I'm back squatting.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> When I benched 100kg for 26 I put it into one of those calculators and it said something like 197kg for 1 so was pretty accurate.


 But 3 sets. That's different to one set.

If Steve can do 3 sets of 8 reps with 140kg then I can't see why he can't do a set of 12 with 140kg as one all out set.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But 3 sets. That's different to one set.
> 
> If Steve can do 3 sets of 8 reps with 140kg then I can't see why he can't do a set of 12 with 140kg as one all out set.


 Not really you don't know how long he's having between sets, also strength and stamina completely different animals.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @herc
> 
> whilst im not disagreeing with your figures I think you and Rigsby have missed the point, Steve can do 3 sets of 8 reps with 140kg. Now I'm assuming that he means 8 straight reps without racking on 3 occasions, hopefully he's not going home for a meal and sleep between each set.
> 
> Anyway, to me, this would equate to around 190+ kg as the first two sets surely can't be max effort.


 I don't think that equates to a 200kg bench personally mate. I find with bench weight increases slow massively once your at the top end. I don't think anything's set in stone, as every individual is different. At times I'd get 140 for 7-8, then increase to maybe 170, get 2 then 177.5kg for 1.

I've never tried going for a 1RM after warming up though, pyramid up so I may have got a better 1 RN if I'd tried straight after warming up with say 80-100?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> iv been meaning to get wrist straps, *wrists are taking a pounding *


 Where ? Down at the cockstruction

Doing overtime again ?

x


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Not really you don't know how long he's having between sets, also strength and stamina completely different animals.


 I took that into account by saying "hopefully he's not going home for a meal and sleep between each set."


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Not really you don't know how long he's having between sets, also strength and stamina completely different animals.


 He doesn't even get off the bench, straight up back to back sets 

Some say he never blinks, and that he roams around the woods at night foraging for wolves. All we know is he's called Steve.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I took that into account by saying "hopefully he's not going home for a meal and sleep between each set."


 He's a natty mate so don't assume anything here, f**k knows what goes threw there heads.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> He doesn't even get off the bench, straight up back to back sets
> 
> Some say he never blinks, and that he roams around the woods at night foraging for wolves. All we know is he's called Steve.


 And he can bench 140kg for sets and reps surely we know that by now?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I don't think that equates to a 200kg bench personally mate. I find with bench weight increases slow massively once your at the top end. I don't think anything's set in stone, as every individual is different. At times I'd get 140 for 7-8, then increase to maybe 170, get 2 then 177.5kg for 1.
> 
> I've never tried going for a 1RM after warming up though, pyramid up so I may have got a better 1 RN if I'd tried straight after warming up with say 80-100?


 Again I think you're missing my point, it's not ONE set of 8, it's 3 sets of 8. Quite a big difference. You even stated you struggled on the 5x5 routine. Why? Because you cannot do it set after set and this is the reason why I am saying his 1RM will be higher than someone doing 1 set of 8 reps.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @herc
> 
> whilst im not disagreeing with your figures I think you and Rigsby have missed the point, Steve can do 3 sets of 8 reps with 140kg. Now I'm assuming that he means 8 straight reps without racking on 3 occasions, hopefully he's not going home for a meal and sleep between each set.
> 
> Anyway, to me, this would equate to around 190+ kg as the first two sets surely can't be max effort.


 I'm not even following the thread anymore lol.. I'm just seeking tips on the wraps vs sleeve with Matt..

that point was missed once @Frandemanjoined the thread lol..

If he can bang out 3sets of 8 at 140kg then hats off. I couldn't!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> He doesn't even get off the bench, straight up back to back sets
> 
> Some say he never blinks, and that he roams around the woods at night foraging for wolves. All we know is he's called Steve.


 Lol, outta likes.



Matt6210 said:


> He's a natty mate so don't assume anything here, f**k knows what goes threw there heads.


 Lol. I'm not saying he can't do it but it's one hell of a bench press IMO.....



Matt6210 said:


> And he can bench 140kg for sets and reps surely we know that by now?


 .....for sets and reps!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> I'm not even following the thread anymore lol.. I'm just seeking tips on the wraps vs sleeve with Matt..
> 
> that point was missed once @Frandemanjoined the thread lol..
> 
> If he can bang out 3sets of 8 at 140kg then hats off. I couldn't!


 How many reps you get at 140kg without stopping mate?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

23 pages!? 23 fvcking pages! :lol:

i got no prob with Steve myself or any of UKM tbh. I'm sure he can press a solid 140, number of sets and reps? I dunno, I've never seen him train. However, he has been at it long enough and natty or not I don't think 140 for 3 sets of 8 is impossible?

When I got back to training properly last summer even with a s**t diet my strength became fair (not natty however!) and that's without following any real program. I just lifted because I wanted to, I was up to benching 55kg DBS for 2x 10 before dropping the weight down. I don't BB press though!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> I'm not even following the thread anymore lol.. I'm just seeking tips on the wraps vs sleeve with Matt..
> 
> that point was missed once @Frandemanjoined the thread lol..
> 
> If he can bang out 3sets of 8 at 140kg then hats off. I couldn't!


 I couldn't either but fair play to him.

I'm in for chat on lifting wraps and straps too. My SBD knee straps came from Ireland. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

herc said:


> I'm not even following the thread anymore lol.. I'm just seeking tips on the wraps vs sleeve with Matt..
> 
> that point was missed once @Frandemanjoined the thread lol..
> 
> If he can bang out 3sets of 8 at 140kg then hats off. I couldn't!


 If I do 140 x 10 I'll by Christmas I'll be happy ...

Then stevo need to post pictures top off


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> If I do 140 x 10 I'll by Christmas I'll be happy ...
> 
> Then stevo need to post pictures top off


 Sounds like an official challange


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> If I do 140 x 10 I'll by Christmas I'll be happy ...
> 
> Then stevo need to post pictures top off


 I guess we will never know unless he posts up a vid! Frandeman what's your opinion on ANY natty pressing out 3 sets at 140? Stevo is a pretty big guy ain't he, like overall size?

Genuinely interested and NO I don't wanna get drawn into this s**t storm


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Again I think you're missing my point, it's not ONE set of 8, it's 3 sets of 8. Quite a big difference. You even stated you struggled on the 5x5 routine. Why? Because you cannot do it set after set and this is the reason why I am saying his 1RM will be higher than someone doing 1 set of 8 reps.


 No I get what your saying, but I still don't agree with you.

I'm not even sure Steve has stated he's getting 3x8 has he?

The tested bench press record at Steve's weight is around 190-200 I believe.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> How many reps you get at 140kg without stopping mate?


 I work 3x5 rampin so I hit 140kg few weeks back. I moved upto 142.5kg and go each week until I hit 5reps. Hit 4 last week so hoping I hit 5 next week.

I can do 5 maybe 6 at a push.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MR RIGSBY said:


> No I get what your saying, but I still don't agree with you.
> 
> I'm not even sure Steve has stated he's getting 3x8 has he?
> 
> The tested bench press record at Steve's weight is around 190-200 I believe.


 No fu**ing chance be a lot more than that.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> If I do 140 x 10 I'll by Christmas I'll be happy ...
> 
> Then stevo need to post pictures top off


 Will you be getting fat for this challenge? It's quite a number.



Haunted_Sausage said:


> I guess we will never know unless he posts up a vid! Frandeman what's your opinion on ANY natty pressing out 3 sets at 140? Stevo is a pretty big guy ain't he, like overall size?


 I believe he posted a vid.

i noticed that

@Heavyassweights asked if it was a decline. I've not seen the answer.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I took that into account by saying "hopefully he's not going home for a meal and sleep between each set."


 I have a bout 2 mins recovery time between sets. This is long enough to give the muscle some recovery time and get some oxygen back into the blood.

I think people are getting caught up in the maxing out in one set scenario. I post up a typical set which is one of 3 sets within my normal training routine. I'm not maxing out I'm typically training.. The last set I perform will be at least one rep from failure. Then I have 2 mins rest then move o to my next chest exercise which is the incline bench currently benching 110 for sets and reps. I always aim to hit the 8 - 10 rep range. however this can drop to 7 when I'm upping the weight and have increased it a little too much.

I don't work with a spotter nor do i use any lifting aids like wrist straps, belts or elbow supports. The only lifting gear I will use are straps for some of the pull exercises simply because the muscles involved in these exercises are much bigger and stronger than the physiologically smaller muscle group utilised for grip.

What is happening this thread is starting to have some sensible debate going on...It only took 23 pages of s**t for this to happen!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I couldn't either but fair play to him.
> 
> I'm in for chat on lifting wraps and straps too. My SBD knee straps came from Ireland. :thumbup1:


 Yes we have a supplier over here - it's handy as the gym I previously used is sponsored by them. I used there belt before it's good but defo not worth £180 for


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> No fu**ing chance be a lot more than that.


 The powerlifting guy at the gym I use isn't heavy and I'm sure he told me that one lad in his group is near 190kg so the heavies must be lifting 200kg I'd guess. Oh, these are natties.



herc said:


> Yes we have a supplier over here - it's handy as the gym I previously used is sponsored by them. I used there belt before it's good but defo not worth £180 for


 I think it was performance nutrition I bought mine from through eBay as it worked out cheaper due to free postage.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> No fu**ing chance be a lot more than that.


 Sorry it's 220kg in the open class at 105kg body weight, my bad I was looking at M1


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The powerlifting guy at the gym I use isn't heavy and I'm sure he told me that one lad in his group is near 190kg so the heavies must be lifting 200kg I'd guess. Oh, these are natties.
> 
> I think it was performance nutrition I bought mine from through eBay as it worked out cheaper due to free postage.


 Aye that's them - cookstown based they are.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I guess we will never know unless he posts up a vid! Frandeman what's your opinion on ANY natty pressing out 3 sets at 140? Stevo is a pretty big guy ain't he, like overall size?
> 
> Genuinely interested and NO I don't wanna get drawn into this s**t storm


 For set and reps at his age??

No natty if he does it

Don't care by Christmas I'll shut him up 

Just need to put 20kg of fat and stop smoking lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> Aye that's them - cookstown based they are.


 I also bought some squat shoes to see if they help me perform with better form in the deep squat. They were through 'Activeinstinct'. Found on google but is part of JJB I think.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> For set and reps at his age??
> 
> No natty if he does it
> 
> ...


 Yes have you not heard ....For sets and reps ...FFS









Yes 100 % natty mate.. I know your tiny mind has trouble grasping this concept...

As long as you have a hole in your arse you will never be able to bench that 140 kg... Post up a video of you just doing one single and I will be impressed.. You wont simply because you can't You far too ikle and weak!

The thing is muscle moves the weight in this strict training form not fat this is a fact. You simply do not have enough muscle tissue to perform at this level.

Let me see you press 140 kg for one rep yes just 1 . If you can manage one x that by 10 for Christmas!!! lol no fu**ing chance.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@The-Real-Deal your talking 140 for sets on the decline ?

Dont think you posted flat bench

@anna1 can prob bench 150 for sets seeing as she is a he


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal your talking 140 for sets on the decline ?
> 
> Dont think you posted flat bench
> 
> @anna1 can prob bench 150 for sets seeing as she is a he


 LOL

I have posted decline, incline and flat bench videos as part of my normal training routine .


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL
> 
> I have posted decline, incline and flat bench videos as part of my normal training routine .


 I think I remember. You did a respectable 60kgs for reps. Job's a good un.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I think I remember. You did a respectable 60kgs for reps. Job's a good un.


 Yeah... I recall banging out 54 reps in one set .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah... I recall banging out 54 reps in one set .


 With bra or without bra ?

You ain't got a chest, You got tits 

Post a picture LOL


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

So let me get this correct @The-Real-Deal you say you can bench 140kg for sets and reps, well this is interesting...

why didn't you mention it before bro?

:whistling:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

24 pages and not 1 video  come on guys sort it out :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL
> 
> I have posted decline, incline and flat bench videos as part of my normal training routine .


 Can't recall seeing a flat bench


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

babyarm said:


> 24 pages and not 1 video  come on guys sort it out :thumb


 This is UKM. There will never be any "sorting out".


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

babyarm said:


> 24 pages and not 1 video  come on guys sort it out :thumb


 Matt has posted

I have posted numerous times

Feel free post up mate...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's a video showing me bench 4 plates for 5 solid reps. If you can't see it, there's something wrong with your PC. Keep refreshing until it shows up. I don't give a fvck if you have to refresh all night.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Matt has posted
> 
> I have posted numerous times
> 
> Feel free post up mate...


 Na I'm good it doesn't really turn out too good when I measuring up to other guys 

But fair play you and Matt tho :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

babyarm said:


> 24 pages and not 1 video  come on guys sort it out :thumb


 And recent

Not from 90s :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> And recent
> 
> Not from 90s :thumbup1:


 Your tiny little mind would explode.

I'll wait until December even then I won't be posting anything because you wont post up your benching video. you too ikle and weak.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> Here's a video showing me bench 4 plates for 5 solid reps. If you can't see it, there's something wrong with your PC. Keep refreshing until it shows up. I don't give a fvck if you have to refresh all night.


 Iv been refreshing for 4 hours and I see it by God I see it. fu**ing beast


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@The-Real-Deal as much as your in my top 150 ukm mates you've never posted a 140 flat bench.

perhaps set the record straight on what you do the 140 on?

Facts brah


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Steve-the-natural1 your 140 for reps best not be on a pec dec after all this


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal as much as your in my top 150 ukm mates you've never posted a 140 flat bench.
> 
> perhaps set the record straight on what you do the 140 on?
> 
> Facts brah


 flat and decline mate.

All the decline does is reduce back arch, there's no need to arch the back as much as you do when you do it on a flat bench.. Arching the back puts the pec in the strongest position... same same

fact brah.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

jake87 said:


> Steve-the-natural1 your 140 for reps best not be on a pec dec after all this


 Nah hate the peck deck... I like to chuck the steel about.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Unnatty benching...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Unnatty benching...


 Props for posting the video.

After seeing this I'm expecting a little respect coming my way, I do more without using ped's

Keep lifting n jabbing , you will get there 

@Frandeman your turn buddy


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Props for posting the video.
> 
> After seeing this I'm expecting a little respect coming my way, I do more without using ped's
> 
> ...


 I'll do a video on dead-lift next. It's not all about bench!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I'll do a video on dead-lift next. It's not all about bench!


 Nah don't bother mate I've seen enough, you almost failed on that 7th rep your ares was off the bench and form going to s**t....

You have proven my point. For all of the name calling your bench is no on the same level as mine, you are in far worse condition than me and you will hurt yourself trying to compete with someone who doesn't take gear but can easily out lift you... Give it a couple of years of training and gear and maybe the story will be a lot different. best of luck with that. I will still be plodding on natty with all of my hair and balls swinging low...


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah don't bother mate I've seen enough, you almost failed on that 7th rep your ares was off the bench and form going to s**t....
> 
> You have proven my point. For all of the name calling your bench is no on the same level as mine, you are in far worse condition than me and you will hurt yourself trying to compete with someone who doesn't take gear but can easily out lift you... Give it a couple of years of training and gear and maybe the story will be a lot different. best of luck with that. I will still be plodding on natty with all of my hair and balls swinging low...


 Ahahaha! It's pretty obvious you're scared of posting anything other than bench press videos. I won't deny your strong but you're what, over 18st? I'm just over 12st, massive difference meaning pound for pound I'm at least as strong as you.

By the way my form wasn't good on my top weight? Yeah that happens with everyone when they do a maximum and obtain a personal best but you're wrong on physique, you don't look as good as me from the photos you posted, nowhere near in fact. You could prove yourself by posting a photo and if you're bothered about people reusing it, block your head out, it's what lots of people do.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Ahahaha! It's pretty obvious you're scared of posting anything other than bench press videos. I won't deny your strong but you're what, over 18st? I'm just over 12st, massive difference meaning pound for pound I'm at least as strong as you.
> 
> By the way my form wasn't good on my top weight? Yeah that happens with everyone when they do a maximum and obtain a personal best but you're wrong on physique, you don't look as good as me from the photos you posted, nowhere near in fact. You could prove yourself by posting a photo and if you're bothered about people reusing it, block your head out, it's what lots of people do.


 LOL i'm a lot lighter than 18 ts mate.... PMSL


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL i'm a lot lighter than 18 ts mate.... PMSL


 So what do you weigh?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> I'll do a video on dead-lift next. It's not all about bench!





The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah don't bother mate I've seen enough, you almost failed on that 7th rep your ares was off the bench and form going to s**t....
> 
> You have proven my point. For all of the name calling your bench is no on the same level as mine, you are in far worse condition than me and you will hurt yourself trying to compete with someone who doesn't take gear but can easily out lift you... Give it a couple of years of training and gear and maybe the story will be a lot different. best of luck with that. I will still be plodding on natty with all of my hair and balls swinging low...





sjacks said:


> Ahahaha! It's pretty obvious you're scared of posting anything other than bench press videos. I won't deny your strong but you're what, over 18st? I'm just over 12st, massive difference meaning pound for pound I'm at least as strong as you.
> 
> By the way my form wasn't good on my top weight? Yeah that happens with everyone when they do a maximum and obtain a personal best but you're wrong on physique, you don't look as good as me from the photos you posted, nowhere near in fact. You could prove yourself by posting a photo and if you're bothered about people reusing it, block your head out, it's what lots of people do.





The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL i'm a lot lighter than 18 ts mate.... PMSL


 Fcuks sake, this is funny as fook!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Ahahaha! It's pretty obvious you're scared of posting anything other than bench press videos. I won't deny your strong but you're what, over 18st? I'm just over 12st, massive difference meaning pound for pound I'm at least as strong as you.
> 
> By the way my form wasn't good on my top weight? Yeah that happens with everyone when they do a maximum and obtain a personal best but you're wrong on physique, you don't look as good as me from the photos you posted, nowhere near in fact. You could prove yourself by posting a photo and if you're bothered about people reusing it, block your head out, it's what lots of people do.


 Mate for fu**ing 12 stone that's a huge bench


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Ahahaha! It's pretty obvious you're scared of posting anything other than bench press videos. I won't deny your strong but you're what, over 18st? I'm just over 12st, massive difference meaning pound for pound I'm at least as strong as you.
> 
> By the way my form wasn't good on my top weight? Yeah that happens with everyone when they do a maximum and obtain a personal best but you're wrong on physique, you don't look as good as me from the photos you posted, nowhere near in fact. You could prove yourself by posting a photo and if you're bothered about people reusing it, block your head out, it's what lots of people do.


 Lol at scared. Ive posted more content on this site than you have has hot dinners...looks like you have had a few to fill ya 12 st fat body..

120 pb,,, I use that to warm up mate.

didnt happen to me when I benched 140 with no spotter no safety bars just me training as a normal day

I look much better than you in this photo mate ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> So what do you weigh?


 you choose


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Props for posting the video.
> 
> After seeing this I'm expecting a little respect coming my way, I do more without using ped's
> 
> ...


 Got this

You fat and 20 kg overweight :tongue10:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Lol at scared. Ive posted more content on this site than you have has hot dinners...looks like you have had a few to fill ya 12 st fat body..
> 
> 120 pb,,, I use that to warm up mate.
> 
> ...


 Mate why you gotta be so rude all the time when your lifts are nothing above average anyway?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

True test of the best bench should be how many reps you can get out on your own body weight I've done 26 reps at 100kg

my money be on @herc to win this one tho!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Got this
> 
> You fat and 20 kg overweight :tongue10:
> 
> View attachment 160937


 That picture is an old old one of your Albanian boy friend. looks like he needs a few dinners down him mate. do you keep him locked in you caravan?

You need to post a more recent picture in true UK-M of you holding a barbell with plates on weighing 140 kg while lying on a bench then pressing it out for sets and reps..shouting f**k you the-real-deal f**k you ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> True test of the best bench should be how many reps you can get out on your own body weight I've done 26 reps at 100kg
> 
> my money be on @herc to win this one tho!


 My money is on me


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> True test of the best bench should be how many reps you can get out on your own body weight I've done 26 reps at 100kg
> 
> my money be on @herc to win this one tho!


 I've done 19 with 100kg so I should maybe try say 85kg for reps

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgTwJkWlklO/


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate why you gotta be so rude all the time when your lifts are way above average anyway?


 FIXED

Me rude after the abuse I have taken in this thread ... :lol: You need to go and take ya head for a s**t matey ...

More average than most on here who are on PERFORMANCE ENHANCING DRUGS

It turns out @sjacks is a fu**ing 12 st borrower


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> My money is on me


 On 110kg impossible you would beat me on 100kg absolutely fu**ing impossible.

id be willing to do 110kg and still beat you.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> I've done 19 with 100kg so I should maybe try say 85kg for reps
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgTwJkWlklO/


 Yeah you would win it bro!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That picture is an old old one of your Albanian boy friend. looks like he needs a few dinners down him mate. do you keep him locked in you caravan?
> 
> You need to post a more recent picture in true UK-M of you holding a barbell with plates on weighing 140 kg while lying on a bench then pressing it out for sets and reps..shouting f**k you the-real-deal f**k you ...


 Now just for you fatty

90kg

You ain't got balls to post yours without a bra mate :tongue10:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> On 110kg impossible you would beat me on 100kg absolutely fu**ing impossible.
> 
> id be willing to do 110kg and still beat you.


 Why not try 120... I generality warm up with this weight, I normally bang 12 out on my warm up set and have loads left in the tank...

@sjacks are you in? :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Why not try 120... I generality warm up with this weight, I normally bang 12 out on my warm up set and have loads left in the tank...
> 
> @sjacks are you in? :lol:


 Any weight you want I'll beat you on....

just like every other challenge you have set in the past.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Now just for you fatty
> 
> 90kg
> 
> ...


 How tall you bro?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I look much better than you in this photo mate ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 160935


 You're using incorrect terminology, this is a "photato" its different to a normal photo.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Now just for you fatty
> 
> 19kg
> 
> ...


 f**k me frandy you feeling ok Ya like a skinned rabbit ...

LOL at 19 kg


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> Now just for you fatty
> 
> 90kg
> 
> ...


 Ripped to shreds, looking good. No potato there.

@The-Real-Deal as you can see @Frandeman has posted a new photo with his face hidden, you can do the same and prove to us how 'amazing' your physique is.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> You're using incorrect terminology, this is a "photato" its different to a normal photo.


 And here comes the reality check the person which has been defaced in that image is bigger stronger and in much better condition than you. And yet you still admit to take PEDs fu**ing ROLF

He achieved this by training hard and eating a diet of whole foods consisting of naturally grown/raised produce. He has a far superior training ragtime and knows what it takes to do what is necessary as a natty whiles he is messing about and doing as a hobby.... FFS priceless.

You suffer from a classic Napoleon complex ...AKA little man syndrome.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Ripped to shreds, looking good. No potato there.
> 
> @The-Real-Deal as you can see @Frandeman has posted a new photo with his face hidden, you can do the same and prove to us how 'amazing' your physique is.


 I had a body like that when I was a 15 yo lad working on my dads farm... it took me ages to build myself up so I din't look all ikle n skinny.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I had a body like that when I was a 15 yo lad working on my dads farm... it took me ages to build myself up so I din't look all ikle n skinny.


 Post the one you got now :tongue10:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And here comes the reality check the person which has been defaced in that image is bigger stronger and in much better condition than you. And yet you still admit to take PEDs fu**ing ROLF


 Bigger: yes and much fatter too.

Stronger: yes, your weight, which you are too afraid to reveal is obviously more than mine. Weight is a power advantage.

Better condition: no, whenever that photo was taken, you don't look as good as me but again you're too afraid to post a new one.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Post the one you got now :tongue10:
> 
> View attachment 160943


 Don't need to you got it posted already mate...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this was taken yesterday as I just got out of the oven... I'm looking quite brown but a little soft..

A good likeness but I can still out lifts both of you steroid junkies...WEAK AS PISS the pair of you... sad oh sad little steroid freaks cant out lift a natty.

If you stood next to me in real life you would s**t ya pants and show me the respect that little people show the big strong men in the gym. You would be staring child like and mirin the awesome nattiness from afar as you are scared to even speak to me.

I never train with spotters because they are generally little spindly n short fat knuts like yous 2 who cant handle the weight. BUDDDYYYYYY lightweights


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Bigger: yes and much fatter too.
> 
> Stronger: yes, your weight, which you are too afraid to reveal is obviously more than mine. Weight is a power advantage.
> 
> Better condition: no, whenever that photo was taken, you don't look as good as me but again you're too afraid to post a new one.











You have got a head full of mad dogs s**t, either that or you have a pair of these ...

in all seriousness my little fat chubby friend you look horrendous.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Don't need to you got it posted already mate...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this was taken yesterday as I just got out of the oven... I'm looking quite brown but a little soft..
> 
> A good likeness but I can still out lifts both of you steroid junkies...WEAK AS PISS the pair of you... sad oh sad little steroid freaks cant out lift a natty.
> 
> ...


 Not me tho :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ok I'm board with you two daft cnuts now...

till tomozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :double****:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 160945
> 
> 
> You have got a head full of mad dogs s**t, either that or you have a pair of these ...
> ...


 Still no photato from you.

https://www.google.com/search?q=the+next+blue+moon+is


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Don't need to you got it posted already mate...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this was taken yesterday as I just got out of the oven... I'm looking quite brown but a little soft..
> 
> A good likeness but I can still out lifts both of you steroid junkies...WEAK AS PISS the pair of you... sad oh sad little steroid freaks cant out lift a natty.
> 
> ...


 Deluded mate

You going senile already

Let me see that scary body LOL


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> If you stood next to me in real life you would s**t ya pants and show me the respect that little people show the big strong men in the gym. You would be staring child like and mirin the awesome nattiness from afar as you are scared to even speak to me.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Not me tho :whistling:


 Trouble is its not you Matt . Once you come of the merry go round of peds and you test levels crash to that of a pre-pubescent schoolgirl and your water filled mass shrinks to that of a small boy you will be mentally f**ked up and looking at the natty one on ore... I've seen them com and go over the years mate and some of them have seriously f**ked themselves up with irreversible consequences.

Your health is one precious thing which we take for granted day in day out until it is not there and BOOM WTF..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

And still being out benched by a natty ...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Trouble is its not you Matt . Once you come of the merry go round of peds and you test levels crash to that of a pre-pubescent schoolgirl and your water filled mass shrinks to that of a small boy you will be mentally f**ked up and looking at the natty one on ore... I've seen them com and go over the years mate and some of them have seriously f**ked themselves up with irreversible consequences.
> 
> Your health is one precious thing which we take for granted day in day out until it is not there and BOOM WTF..


 Not at all mate I'm not naive, I no I'm doing irreversible damage to my body, I'm going to be injecting drugs until i die in one form or another....

But im going to get bigger and stronger, year in year out for years to come.

you are not.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@The-Real-Deal isn't in as good condition as the creepy @sjacks guy but stronger with a 4stone advantage.

facts lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I had a body like that when I was a 15 yo lad working on my dads farm... it took me ages to build myself up so I din't look all ikle n skinny.


 I got a decent physique

Post yours to compare mate then people can judge

You fat and need a bra now for those bitchy tits


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And here comes the reality check the person which has been defaced in that image is bigger stronger and in much better condition than you. And yet you still admit to take PEDs fu**ing ROLF
> 
> He achieved this by training hard and eating a diet of whole foods consisting of naturally grown/raised produce. He has a far superior training ragtime and knows what it takes to do what is necessary as a natty whiles he is messing about and doing as a hobby.... FFS priceless.
> 
> You suffer from a classic Napoleon complex ...AKA little man syndrome.


 Mentioning food. It would be interesting to know your diet how many calories how much protein and carbs


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@The-Real-Deal = @anna1


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> @The-Real-Deal = @anna1


 Just wait till I post up my bench

I think I can do 30 kg for reps

AND sets :cool2:

x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Just wait till I post up my bench
> 
> I think I can do 30 kg for reps
> 
> ...


 Anna, I am looking forward to seeing this. Prove the doubters wrong!!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Talking about it and since you guys are on a pissing contest , I think @Flubs should post her lifts here to put some men to shame lol

I think she said she leg presses 225 kg , deadlifts 150 kg to warm up lol and benches something like 70 kg

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Anna, I am looking forward to seeing this. Prove the doubters wrong!!


 Wot ? I'm being called out ? 

ok back in September and I'll post lol

I do the Larry Wheels technique though where I basically drop the bar to my chest , survivor instinct kicks in and then I try to push back up so I can breathe again :lol:

x


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

This thread has been entertaining to say the least...

steveo why don't you take a photo and chop your head out and post up.

If you are in the shape you say you are post it up and shut the doubters up....

unless of course you are not in the shape you say you are and your just riding this wave of bullshit

im not doubting your strength btw as you are strong - looking at your OLD photo you have mass but stick a recent picture up pal with your stats (weight etc)


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Ten years later... :whistling:
> 
> still waiting.... :tongue:


 was it decline or flat mate?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ares said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267675-custom-training-vests/?do=embed


 For those who can't be bothered to read 29 pages?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> 220kg in a month, fact!


 That's one shakey platform.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

simonboyle said:


> For those who can't be bothered to read 29 pages?


 See this post:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267675-custom-training-vests/?do=findComment&comment=6055881


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> For those who can't be bothered to read 29 pages?


 Give it a go! The first few pages are brilliant

Cliff notes though: Angry potato designs cringe gym attire and gets rinsed. Leaves forum. Comes back under new name.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal isn't in as good condition as the creepy @sjacks guy but stronger with a 4stone advantage.
> 
> facts lol


 and his wife looks like kelly brook lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ares said:


> Give it a go! The first few pages are brilliant
> 
> Cliff notes though: Angry potato designs cringe gym attire and gets rinsed. Leaves forum. Comes back under new name.


 *Its official* @CGMAX is @sjacks









He has been training off and on from his teens and started injecting steroids and training for the last four n a half years! Height 5 n half foot weight 12 st 7 lbs ,14 st at his heaviest.

in 4.5 years of gear and training he has increased his bench by 20 kg ... Good on ya fella at this rate of gear use and training by 2023 you might hit 140. I recon it will take longer as strength gains are not lineal. It will taper off as the weight increases...

So you had a shave and took a picture with favourable lighting yet your body weight remains the same. Still not one ab to be seen. ffs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> and his wife has a figure like kelly brook lol


 Fixed

She also has bright blue eyes n dark hair.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fixed
> 
> She also has bright blue eyes n dark hair.


 was close enough


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Any weight you want I'll beat you on....
> 
> just like every other challenge you have set in the past.


 I don't set the challenges mate, just like some dumb cnut created this thread... I eventually post the video's/pics then BOOOM juice boys heads explode allover the world wide web, Tiny brains being splattered onto living rooms and office walls all over the globe 

I then be getting hate from these tiny minded druggies.... " He cant possibly do that, he cant out lift me, I'm on gear, he looks like a potato, He got to be on steroids" Which translates to... f**k me he's actually quite Big, strong and in canny shape for a natty... He's fu**ing awesome wounder I just got to beat his lifts... I would love to see him with his top off..x

Example take a look at @herc's 100 kg bench video, right at the end..."19" he disappointingly exclaimed! he was trying to beat my 100 kg for reps and failed miserably... this was after yet another shitstorm of "banter" name calling etc. Humble pie was consumed and props given. yet another juice boy just like @sjacks fails to compete at this elite natural level.

The icing on the cake is the fact they take ped's where I do not.... :lol:

Respect to @herc for 1 posting up his efforts and 2 for the props given after the fact.., He is a strong guy for his body weight :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> was close enough


 Twas a twisting of words and incorrect dumb c...


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> *Its official* @CGMAX is @sjacks
> 
> 
> View attachment 160953
> ...


 lost some hair m8 maybe 1lb worth, so 1lb muscle gains lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> This thread has been entertaining to say the least...
> 
> *steveo why don't you take a photo and chop your head out and post up. *
> 
> ...


 I will brother, You know how I work...I whip the (idiots) ooopps i mean doubters up into a frenzy then BOOM the evidence will be delivered... If I can be arsed !


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> lost some hair m8 maybe 1lb worth, so 1lb fat gains lol


 fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> I've done 19 with 100kg so I should maybe try say 85kg for reps
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BgTwJkWlklO/


 19 ... I wanted 25!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> 19 ... I wanted 25!


 Well here's 26


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I will brother, You know how I work...I whip the (idiots) opps i mean doubters up into a frenzy then BOOM the evidence will be delivered... If I can be arsed !


 LOL


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I don't set the challenges mate, just like some dumb cnut created this thread... I eventually post the video's/pics then BOOOM juice boys heads explode allover the world wide web, Tiny brains being splattered on to living rooms and office walls all over the globe
> 
> I then be getting hate from these tiny minded druggies.... " He cant possibly do that, he cant out lift me, I'm on gear, he looks like a potato, He got to be on steroids" Which translates to... f**k me he's actually quite Big, strong and in canny shape for a natty... He's fu**ing awesome wounder I just got to beat his lifts... I would love to see him with his top off..x
> 
> ...


 Hey I tried your comp and you beat me fair and square I'm not one to shy away from a defeat so my hat is off to you. As I did state you are strong buddy.

No excuse given here even though I'm only 83-85kg lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> 19 ... I wanted 25!


 Get back in the box steve lol.. I tried and I was disappointed but hey ho


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Get back in the box steve lol.. I tried and I was disappointed but hey ho


 Strange this tho mate he just told me he doesn't set challenges?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> Get back in the box steve lol.. I tried and I was disappointed but hey ho


 Just yanking ya chain brother ... you've got a lot more about you than the majority on this site.... like I say your a strong guy for your weight .. you also come across across as a stand up guy... you have my respect mate 

.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Strange this tho mate he just told me he doesn't set challenges?


 I don't

@karbonk Created the 100 kg bench press thread... I got called out and after the usual s**t storm I delivered...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I don't
> 
> @karbonk Created the 100 kg bench press thread... I got called out and after the usual s**t storm I delivered...


 By delivered do you mean got beat by me?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> By delivered do you mean got beat by me?


 You used hollow fake weights mate. Then you use peds I used an official Olympic set of weights and don't use gear. The gear gave you 2 more reps lol :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You used hollow fake weights mate. Then you use peds I used an official Olympic set of weights and don't use gear. The gear gave you 2 more reps lol :whistling:


 Geeez fake weights now? You cling on to any excuse you can for getting beat. Just take it like a man.

your not as good as me at lifting weights up and down......

case closed :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Geeez fake weights now? You cling on to any excuse you can for getting beat. Just take it like a man.
> 
> your not as good as me at lifting weights up and down......
> 
> case closed :lol:


 Best one yet

@The-Real-Deal

@FelonE

Hope you like it boys

Don't get mad :tongue10:

http://captiongenerator.com/1074222/UKM-2


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Sh1ts and fuukin giggz :thumb entertains me no end.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Just yanking ya chain brother ... you've got a lot more about you than the majority on this site.... like I say your a strong guy for your weight .. you also come across across as a stand up guy... you have my respect mate  so does @Heavyassweights
> 
> .


 Thanks mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Geeez fake weights now? You cling on to any excuse you can for getting beat. Just take it like a man.
> 
> your not as good as me at lifting weights up and down......
> 
> case closed :lol:


 All that gear for 2 reps lol pricless...

Which I could beat now as my benching has gone up since I posted that effort.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> All that gear for 2 reps lol pricless...
> 
> Which I could beat now as my benching has gone up since I posted that effort.


 So has mine?

Your getting mixed up in variables again mate, It's very simple I did more than you I won.

dont matter if I'm on 10000000mg of gear and did 1 more

or

100 more being natural.

i win regardless.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> So has mine?
> 
> Your getting mixed up in variables again mate, It's very simple I did more than you I won.
> 
> ...


 They didn't test Eddie Hall, Thor and Brian Shaw after WSM and state that because Eddie used 10g gear per week and Thor only 6g per week, Thor wins as Eddie only beat him by 2 pts......... :thumb

Stronger is stronger regardless of BW, BF, gear, no gear and other variables.......


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> Thanks mate


 Get the f**k off my horse lad !!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Another one for @The-Real-Deal

https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074372/Steve-impresses-the-ladies-/

I can't bench

But I can take the piss of you mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Another one for @The-Real-Deal
> 
> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074372/Steve-impresses-the-ladies-/
> 
> ...


 Didn't want to piss on your parade mate but banzi was the first to post these things up way back in the day... using same Hitler scene obviously with different wording..

Whatever floats your boat... I must have dented your ikle ego

The more you attempt to take the piss the more I know I have rattled you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> They didn't test Eddie Hall, Thor and Brian Shaw after WSM and state that because Eddie used 10g gear per week and Thor only 6g per week, Thor wins as Eddie only beat him by 2 pts......... :thumb
> 
> Stronger is stronger regardless of BW, BF, gear, no gear and other variables.......


 I post up a benching video of 100 for 24 reps then 2 years later and a ped user rocks up then posts one for 26 reps. Now in that 2 year gap My bench has improved quite a bit so this is hardly anything to be measured against. FFs people on this site make me laugh

so does that mean from matt posting I have 2 years to make up and beat his 26 reps... lol its a strange old world.

yes strength is strength etc etc etc. but my 24 reps is soooo 24 months ago :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I post up a benching video of 100 for 24 reps then 2 years later and a ped user rocks up then posts one for 26 reps. Now in that 2 year gap My bench has improved quite a bit so this is hardly anything to be measured against. FFs people on this site make me laugh
> 
> so does that mean from matt posting I have 2 years to make up and beat his 26 reps... lol its a strange old world.
> 
> yes strength is strength etc etc etc. but my 24 reps is soooo 24 months ago :lol:


 Still looks like a fat bloke from the pub

No point to be strong when you look like don't lift mate

I posted yesterday a picture

Where's it's yours ??


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I post up a benching video of 100 for 24 reps then 2 years later and a ped user rocks up then posts one for 26 reps. Now in that 2 year gap My bench has improved quite a bit so this is hardly anything to be measured against. FFs people on this site make me laugh
> 
> so does that mean from matt posting I have 2 years to make up and beat his 26 reps... lol its a strange old world.
> 
> yes strength is strength etc etc etc. but my 24 reps is soooo 24 months ago :lol:


 We're going on evidence provided, instead of running your mouth constantly go gym and bench more than 24...

talks fu**ing cheap and you do a lot of it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I post up a benching video of 100 for 24 reps then 2 years later and a ped user rocks up then posts one for 26 reps. Now in that 2 year gap My bench has improved quite a bit so this is hardly anything to be measured against. FFs people on this site make me laugh
> 
> so does that mean from matt posting I have 2 years to make up and beat his 26 reps... lol its a strange old world.
> 
> yes strength is strength etc etc etc. but my 24 reps is soooo 24 months ago :lol:


 Got to ask Steve, what's the secret? You've been lifting for a very long time, your you're natural and yet your performance improves year on year. At 48 your natural test levels will be heading south, yet you can make improvements.

Not doubting you by the way as I will take what you say as the truth, its just honestly you don't see many athletes improving as they get past a certain age


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Wot ? I'm being called out ?
> 
> ok back in September and I'll post lol
> 
> ...


 Well your always showing off how heavy you lift but you never show proof. FAKE!!!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Got to ask Steve, what's the secret? You've been lifting for a very long time, your you're natural and yet your performance improves year on year. At 48 your natural test levels will be heading south, yet you can make improvements.
> 
> Not doubting you by the way as I will take what you say as the truth, its just honestly you don't see many athletes improving as they get past a certain age


 Do you not live near steve? You could train with the legend himself, pick up some tips.

I live about 4 hours away from him otherwise I would. I've actually offered a few people on here to either come train with me or even come stand next to me but so far none have taken up the offer.

I know steve would come train with me if he lived closer.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you not live near steve? You could train with the legend himself, pick up some tips.
> 
> I live about 4 hours away from him otherwise I would. I've actually offered a few people on here to either come train with me or even come stand next to me but so far none have taken up the offer.
> 
> I know steve would come train with me if he lived closer.


 About 30 minutes away I think, be happy to.

I could train with Jay Cutler 5 days a week, woukdnt help. I live on Greggs, McDonald's and coffee and caramel wafers.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> About 30 minutes away I think, be happy to.
> 
> I could train with Jay Cutler 5 days a week, woukdnt help. I live on Greggs, McDonald's and coffee and caramel wafers.


 At least you're honest.

Im not strict with my diet but I couldn't eat what you eat, I'd feel rough as fook.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Got to ask Steve, what's the secret? You've been lifting for a very long time, your you're natural and yet your performance improves year on year. At 48 your natural test levels will be heading south, yet you can make improvements.
> 
> Not doubting you by the way as I will take what you say as the truth, its just honestly you don't see many athletes improving as they get past a certain age


 No secret mate. I just consistently train, what I have found over the years is that it does you good to take a couple of weeks off training 2 - 3 times a year.- your body recoups. You don't loss much in muscle mass but the stamina takes a hit when you return to the gym.. 2 -3 weeks back at the gym with consistent training your back to where you were and I find you can push through any plateaus you may have encountered... Well that's how it works for me.

Its a known fact that training and the stressing of the muscle creates increases in test and good hormone levels. The body adapts to the work load it is subjected too. If you sit on your ares and do f all then yes I reckon test levels will drop rather more dramatically than when someone it consistently battering the body with a heavy work load... This is just my hypothesis but makes complete sense in my mind LOL

I will also say I'm still training well within the potential I had in my younger days. I was a bit of an animal back then but unfortunately I did not possess the savvy I have today.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Well your always showing off how heavy you lift but you never show proof. FAKE!!!!!


 This is getting personal lol

will seriously post on the advanced strength section or what's it called 

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> About 30 minutes away I think, be happy to.
> 
> I could train with Jay Cutler 5 days a week, woukdnt help. I live on Greggs, McDonald's and coffee and caramel wafers.


 Well I'm back in the gym tomorrow after a couple of weeks off on holiday... Happy to train with you any time mate. I wont be busting a gut the first session back but will still be out lifting most on here ... on one of my lighter days.. I'll be back lifting heavier on the following wed n thurs

I'm just a normal bloke who like training mate nothing special..


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> This is getting personal lol
> 
> will seriously post on the advanced strength section or what's it called
> 
> x


 Power lifting and strength section I think lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> At least you're honest.
> 
> Im not strict with my diet but I couldn't eat what you eat, I'd feel rough as fook.


 My diet is terrible, whilst it holds me back physique wise, I'm by no means fat as I don't over eat, just that what I do eat is shite a lot of the time.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Well I'm back in the gym tomorrow after a couple of weeks off on holiday... Happy to train with you any time mate. I wont be busting a gut the first session back but will still be out lifting most on here ... on one of my lighter days.. I'll be back lifting heavier on the following wed n thurs
> 
> I'm just a normal bloke who like training mate nothing special..


 We're off on holiday Monday, I'll get up an train with you at some point though mate.

I consider myself similar in that I like the training and have been brought up in gyms. Bodybuilding as such and dieting, got no time for that .


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> About 30 minutes away I think, be happy to.
> 
> I could train with Jay Cutler 5 days a week, woukdnt help. I live on Greggs, McDonald's and coffee and caramel wafers.


 PM sent. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> We're off on holiday Monday, I'll get up an train with you at some point though mate.
> 
> I consider myself similar in that I like the training and have been brought up in gyms. Bodybuilding as such and dieting, got no time for that .


 I don't diet per se I just eat decent healthy balanced diet consisting of whole foods and good natural produce... I've always eaten like this, its just the way I was brought up. I cant eat processed crap.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> My diet is terrible, whilst it holds me back physique wise, I'm by no means fat as I don't over eat, just that what I do eat is shite a lot of the time.


 It could be holding you back in your performance too. :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I don't diet per se I just eat decent healthy balanced diet consisting of whole foods and good natural produce... I've always eaten like this, its just the way I was brought up. I cant eat processed crap.


 I'm very similar. Most processed stuff does me no favours at all.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It could be holding you back in your performance too. :thumbup1:


 No doubt, but haven't got the desire to change it at present.

I tend to eat and train better through winter, in Summer there's no consistency. Kids back at school in a couple of weeks and nights starting to put in a bit will help with my routine.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Only 29 pages and @Frandeman still hasn't posted his benching video... wots up pal has @sjacks out benched you ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Well I'm back in the gym tomorrow after a couple of weeks off on holiday... Happy to train with you any time mate. I wont be busting a gut the first session back but will still be out lifting most on here ... on one of my lighter days.. I'll be back lifting heavier on the following wed n thurs
> 
> I'm just a *normal bloke who like training mate nothing special.. *


 At last bro!!! Only 29 pages but you have gotten there!!

no more going on like your king dick now then?

calling people out to post videos etc...???


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Only 29 pages and @Frandeman still hasn't posted his benching video... wots up pal has @sjacks out benched you ?


 I posted picture yesterday

Where is yours fat f**k ?? 

Invisible abs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

.https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074222/UKM-2/


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> .https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074222/UKM-2/


 "I like to train with invalids as it makes me look strong."


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Frandeman @Matt6210 Two can play at this game ... :lol:

https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074812/Frandy-Has-Escaped

LOL


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I wont be busting a gut the first session back but will still be out lifting most on here ... on one of my lighter days..


 @The-Real-Deal defines the concept of an inside joke. Still no photato :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074812/Frandy-Has-Escaped
> 
> LOL


 I even look like a beast while cooking steak bro


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

:lol: and it's still going!!! U lot r like loose women!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> @The-Real-Deal defines the concept of an inside joke. Still no photato :lol:


 Okay

Post up an avi of your abs as I have just done...

Oh that's right you can't... :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Okay
> 
> Post up an avi of your abs as I have just done...
> 
> Oh that's right you can't... :lol:


 Still waiting for yours fatty

Unbelievable calling people abs when you 20kg overweight


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Frandeman @Matt6210 Two can play at this game ... :lol:
> 
> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074812/Frandy-Has-Escaped
> 
> LOL


 You want to play ???

Ok


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Still waiting for yours fatty
> 
> Unbelievable calling people abs when you 20kg overweight


 Look at my avi matey 

Not as crisp like as yours but there all there same, they are like this all year. i don't change BF% much I need to be in slight surplus for building natty muscle..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You want to play ???
> 
> Ok


 Come on you must have liked that one... I was crying with laughter making it :lol:

If you cant take it don't dish it out ..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Look at my avi matey
> 
> Not as crisp like as yours but there all there same, they are like this all year. i don't change BF% much I need to be in slight surplus for building natty muscle..


 I can't work out if your taking the piss or not?

thsts gods honest truth aswel im not trying to take the piss?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Look at my avi matey
> 
> Not as crisp like as yours but there all there same, they are like this all year. i don't change BF% much I need to be in slight surplus for building natty muscle..


 LOL

Fat people calling me skinny

Look my Avi

Got bigger arms than you :tt2:

Get to my body fat and probably my cock it's bigger than your arms


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I can't work out if your taking the piss or not?
> 
> thsts gods honest truth aswel im not trying to take the piss?


 in regards too ???


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> LOL
> 
> Fat people calling me skinny
> 
> ...


 Just like your benching the above is unfounded nonsense...

IRL You're ikle and as weak as a kitten. Fact


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> in regards too ???


 Well the post about abs, but then got me thinking maybe this is all a piss take and your just doing this for attention?

your arguing with me about strength when I'm one of the strongest members on this board when and I obviously own you in that department.

then your arguing with @Frandeman about abs and you not being fat when he's one of the leanest members with some of best abs on the whole board... and owns you in this department.

so got me thinking are you just generally taking the piss....


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I could have abs if I didn't like cake so much


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Okay
> 
> Post up an avi of your abs as I have just done...
> 
> Oh that's right you can't... :lol:


 The tiny photo you uploaded is 180px x 92px, I had to squint to see it. Confirms what I already suspected...

...POTATO! :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> :lol: and it's still going!!! U lot r like loose women!!


 They may aswell just get their knobs out and start measuring :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Well the post about abs, but then got me thinking maybe your this is all a piss take and your just doing this for attention?
> 
> your arguing with me about strength when I'm one of the strongest members on this board when and I obviously own you in that department.
> 
> ...


 go to the top of the class Matt me and frandy have taken the piss out of each other long long before you came along... we actually have on occasion gave each-other compliments .

You don't own me I've been yanking ya chain. and yes you have a good bench which I have gave you props for. come off the gear and then see how you fair! anyways thats a totally different scenario. I was 16 st 5lbs this morning straight out of bed.. And yes those are my abs. I'm not ashamed of them like I say not the most crisp but still there. I never claim to be lean as the frandy's of this world as its not sustainable natty. thats the difference mate. I know where I'm at what I want and how to achieve it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> The tiny photo you uploaded is 180px x 92px, I had to squint to see it. Confirms what I already suspected...
> 
> ...POTATO! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161001


 Post up ya belly mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> The tiny photo you uploaded is 180px x 92px, I had to squint to see it. Confirms what I already suspected...
> 
> ...POTATO! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161001


 Photoshopped too


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> go to the top of the class Matt me and frandy have taken the piss out of each other long long before you came along... we actually have on occasion gave each-other compliments .
> 
> You don't own me *I've been yanking ya chain*. and yes you have a good bench which I have gave you props for. come off the gear and then see how you fair! anyways thats a totally different scenario. I was 16 st 5lbs this morning straight out of bed.. And yes those are my abs. I'm not ashamed of them like I say not the most crisp but still there. I never claim to be lean as the frandy's of this world as its not sustainable natty. thats the difference mate. I know where I'm at what I want and how to achieve it.


 Thank f**k for that thought you were being serious for a minute!!

:lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> go to the top of the class Matt me and frandy have taken the piss out of each other long long before you came along... we actually have on occasion gave each-other compliments .
> 
> You don't own me I've been yanking ya chain. and yes you have a good bench which I have gave you props for. come off the gear and then see how you fair! anyways thats a totally different scenario. I was 16 st 5lbs this morning straight out of bed.. And yes those are my abs. I'm not ashamed of them like I say not the most crisp but still there. I never claim to be lean as the frandy's of this world as its not sustainable natty. thats the difference mate. I know where I'm at what I want and how to achieve it.


 What abs ??? LOL

That's your old picture too 

@sjacks it's more in shape than you

Recent pictures prove it :tt2:


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

babyarm said:


> They may aswell just get their knobs out and start measuring :whistling:


 :lol: I'm sure @Frandeman would love that kind of thread!! Then @The Real Deal would have something to say on the natty front :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

And I kinda get it @The-Real-Deal you want to compare yourself against the best and argue with the best... but your in wromg league mate.

why don't you go squabble with the other natties about who's strongest and who has the best abs?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> What abs ??? LOL
> 
> That's your old picture too
> 
> ...


 old picture lol I just took it


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> And I kinda get it @The-Real-Deal you want to compare yourself against the best and argue with the best... but your in wromg league mate.
> 
> why don't you go squabble with the other natties about who's strongest and who has the best abs?


 you made the thread dip s**t... FFS


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> :lol: I'm sure @Frandeman would love that kind of thread!! Then @The Real Deal would have something to say on the natty front :lol:


 I got that one easily


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you made the thread dip s**t... FFS


 Because you don't shut the f**k up about it and have daily arguments with every ****er on every thread about it?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> The tiny photo you uploaded is 180px x 92px, I had to squint to see it. Confirms what I already suspected...
> 
> ...POTATO! :lol:


 12 stone and on gear:

View attachment 161003


16 st 5lbs and natural :

View attachment 161005


only one potato here mate


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Thank f**k for that thought you were being serious for a minute!!
> 
> :lol:


 Yeah, he's just been 'yanking your chain' for 30 pages!

@The-Real-Deal glad you finally revealed your weight, 4st heavier than me, if I was your weight I'd be benching 4 plates for reps with the small amount of gear I'm on! :tongue:

Also you're wrong about gear (at least in my case) I found the main effect is much faster recovery times allowing me to train more often and adds the ability to absorb larger amounts of protein which is why it helps develop muscle faster, my strength gains on gear have been almost non-existent. I know it's down to independent physiology and I'm certainly not making any excuses, this has been my experience with gear for the last 2-3 years or so. Real s**t.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> old picture lol I just took it


 Looks like old one mate

Can't see a thing anyway

No difficult

I accepted you stronger than me by a mille

I do look better than you and got bigger arms

Deal ?? X


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> :lol: I'm sure @Frandeman would love that kind of thread!! Then @The Real Deal would have something to say on the natty front :lol:


 That would be too easy for Fran :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Yeah, he's just been 'yanking your chain' for 30 pages!
> 
> @The-Real-Deal glad you finally revealed your weight, 4st heavier than me, if I was your weight I'd be benching 4 plates for reps with the small amount of gear I'm on! :tongue:
> 
> Also you're wrong about gear (at least in my case) I found the main effect is much faster recovery times allowing me to train more often and adds the ability to absorb larger amounts of protein which is why it helps develop muscle faster, my strength gains on gear have been almost non-existent. I know it's down to independent physiology and I'm certainly not making any excuses, this has been my experience with gear for the last 2-3 years or so. Real s**t.


 you're 12 stone and a little fatty with no abs

you have been on gear for 4,5 years going of your post history and in that time you have gained 20kg on your bench. so by 2023 you possibly might get up to 140. I doubt that very much because the gains ain't lineal as the weight increases.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Looks like old one mate
> 
> Can't see a thing anyway
> 
> ...


 you don't have bigger arms you say you do but without seeing you I very much doubt it.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you're 12 stone and a little fatty with no abs
> 
> you have been on gear for 4,5 years going of your post history and in that time you have gained 20kg on your bench. so by 2023 you possibly might get up to 140. I doubt that very much because the gains ain't lineal as the weight increases.


 No, I've been on gear for less than 3 years and very small doses, cycling 300mg test per week + 100mg tren, off cycle 150mg test.

LOL @ you saying you look better than me, you're just a wind-up-merchant so here's my wind-up for you - I look better than you and this is not any kind of accomplishment!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> if


 Big If...  :lol:

I want an 11" penis but its not going to happen is it.

I'm sick of lugging this ****er around :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you don't have bigger arms you say you do but without seeing you I very much doubt it.


 You just gotta except your place In the food chain bro

You don't see other natties giving it big bananas on here night after night do ya?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> No, I've been on gear for less than 3 years and very small doses, cycling 300mg test per week + 100mg tren, off cycle 150mg test.
> 
> LOL @ you saying you look better than me, you're just a wind-up-merchant so here's my wind-up for you - I look better than you and this is not any kind of accomplishment!


 ok potato boy then you lie in your posts.. XCMAX or whatever you were called.

show me that ab again ... Oh thats right 4 stone lighter than me and you can't :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you don't have bigger arms you say you do but without seeing you I very much doubt it.


 Don't like to loose we know mate

I'll post a picture later for you


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

Hehehe

...And my dads harder than your dad!

lol boys


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kayleigh8 said:


> :lol: I'm sure @Frandeman would love that kind of thread!! Then @The Real Deal would have something to say on the natty front :lol:


 But they don't call the dude you quoted baby arm for nothing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Don't like to loose we know mate
> 
> I'll post a picture later for you


 I have already seen it mate... It ain't nothing but a peanut buddy !


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have already seen it mate... It ain't nothing but a peanut buddy !


 19 inches lean

Yours 18 inches fat LOL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

dannymart said:


> Hehehe
> 
> ...And my dads harder than your dad!
> 
> lol boys


 You can f**k off too newbie :thumbup1:

welcome to UK-M


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> ok potato boy
> 
> show me that ab again ... Oh thats right 4 stone lighter than me and you can't :lol:


 Going to Greggs tomorrow morning for a nice pasty eh? Chatting up the fat bird behind the counter impressing her with sets & reps on 140?!!

I know you better than you know yourself!!! :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> 19 inches lean
> 
> Yours 18 inches fat LOL


 PMSL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I'm Going to Greggs tomorrow morning for a nice pasty eh? Chatting up the fat bird behind the counter impressing her with sets & reps on 140?!!
> 
> I always lie in my posts :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161009


 Fixed.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> 12 stone and on gear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You just gotta except your place In the food chain bro
> 
> You don't see other natties giving it big bananas on here night after night do ya?


 ****es given -0

Someone has to keep it real...


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fixed.


 *Refixed*


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> *Refixed*
> 
> View attachment 161011


 12 stone steroid user with zero abs who started taking gear in march 2014 ... it is now the end of Aug 2018 + 4.5 years of steroid abuse to gain f**k all... Top work mate. lol

:thumbup1: .

View attachment 161013


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty stevo winning so far


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Frandeman @Matt6210 Two can play at this game ... :lol:
> 
> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074812/Frandy-Has-Escaped
> 
> LOL


 Good effort mate

How's banzi doing anyway ? :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

http://captiongenerator.com/1075162/Natty-Steve-O-Threatens-Greggs


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

This still going haha, good read though. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> http://captiongenerator.com/1075162/Natty-Steve-O-Threatens-Greggs


 Pretty disappointing TBH

It does highlight the intimate relationship you have with Greggs. It is quite apparent you have done your research by spending hr after hr, days, weeks, months n years in this establishment sampling their produce right down to the weak coffee!

I never go into Gregg's I, didn't know they served coffees.. anyway I digress...

Your research has paid dividends.

View attachment 161023


Big Fat Gut

View attachment 161027


Disgusting back fat

View attachment 161029


Bitch Tits

View attachment 161031


Steroid Head Slap

View attachment 161033


@sjacks Is @GCMAX

View attachment 161035


Waiting For Frandy's deposit

View attachment 161037


LOL


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

dannymart said:


> Hehehe
> 
> ...And my dads harder than your dad!
> 
> lol boys


 My dad will shag your dad :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

babyarm said:


> My dad will shag your dad :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm off to the gym ... Time to stimulate some growth


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Pretty disappointing TBH


 Getting to you is it spud?! :lol:

I dunno m8, posting extreme closeups of me, trying to make me look bad, ignoring my avatar while secretly thinking "I'll never look like that because I can't give up Greggs"...



The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm off to the gym ...
> 
> Time to stimulate some growth


 Sprouting in a dark cupboard again?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Getting to you is it spud?! :lol:
> 
> I dunno m8, posting extreme closeups of me, trying to make me look bad, ignoring my avatar while secretly thinking "I'll never look like that because I can't give up Greggs"...
> 
> Reps will consist of: 1 potato, 2 potato, 3 potato, four!


 Do I detect a meltdown appertaining.....

There you go brother









That's the only six pack you'll be getting fat boy.

Videos don't tell lies like you do in your posts and you look fu**ing horrendous in yours, you got rose tinted specs on mate... Its amazing what can be done with good lighting and Photoshop. which is why I prefer video. 

Please do tell how your 4.5 years of steroid abuse has gone for you...

On the contrary I love this s**t.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Getting to you is it spud?! :lol:


 No I was genuinely disappointed, I was hoping to have a good laugh...It just shows your s**t at this as well as bodybuilding. How the T Shirt business doing?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm off to the gym so it will give you time to go full ****tard on me without response Dig out brother, dig out.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Videos don't tell lies like you do in your posts and you look fu**ing horrendous in yours, you got rose tinted specs on mate... Its amazing what can be done with good lighting and Photoshop. which is why I prefer video.
> 
> Please do tell how your 4.5 years of steroid abuse has gone for you...
> 
> On the contrary I love this s**t.


 You mean this video where I completely blow you away with my physique? Go ahead freeze frame it at the worst bit and do an extreme closeup you POTATO! Where's your video, where's your photo? No proof of anything from you, just tiny images a gnats width of something that looks like uncooked rotisserie chicken!!

I can't fathom how you can be so deluded that you think you have a decent physique when in reality all you do is boast about being natty and doing 3 plates for 10 reps which you did 5 years ago. No recent videos, no recent photos, bitching about me shopping your image asking me to take it down so I did as I didn't want you to self harm! Jesus man you are the clown of UKM, not just the potato 

How's the dole by the way? Hope the government give you enough for a cheese an onion pasty, wouldn't want you to lose any weight! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

When people say. I cant be a rsed reading though all that page drivel. this is the one time in ukm history I actually have. I must have spent nearly a fckin hour crying with laughter all the way through this thread and im only at page 11 :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> You mean this video where I completely blow you away with my physique? Go ahead freeze frame it at the worst bit and do an extreme closeup you POTATO! Where's your video, where's your photo? No proof of anything from you, just tiny images a gnats width of something that looks like uncooked rotisserie chicken!!
> 
> I can't fathom how you can be so deluded that you think you have a decent physique when in reality all you do is boast about being natty and doing 3 plates for 10 reps which you did 5 years ago. No recent videos, no recent photos, bitching about me shopping your image asking me to take it down so I did as I didn't want you to self harm! Jesus man you are the clown of UKM, not just the potato
> 
> How's the dole by the way? Hope the government give you enough for a cheese an onion pasty, wouldn't want you to lose any weight! :lol: :lol:


 Its official... meltdown in progress .


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Its official... meltdown in progress .
> 
> View attachment 161055


 I just cooked your potato baby!! How did the gym session go? :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I just cooked your potato baby!! How did the gym session go? :lol:


 you're a delusional buffoon, I have posted loads of content on this site I just don't leave it up for halfwits like you to deface...

Just trained light mate in sets of 10 reps I only had 130 kg on the bench, I always just ease into my training after a couple of weeks off 

Lower sesh tomozzz


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This thread.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

sjacks said:


> Going to Greggs tomorrow morning for a nice pasty eh? Chatting up the fat bird behind the counter impressing her with sets & reps on 140?!!
> 
> I know you better than you know yourself!!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161009


 Love fat birds , can I come too ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Love fat birds , can I come too ?


 Ask @sjacks I know nothing of this buffoonery...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> I think she said she leg presses 225 kg ,


 well...I say....275 akshalleeeeeeee....... :lol:

on a good day, when the lay lines are in the right place and the moon is full and i've eaten enough gummi bears to power me on. no match for any of the guys and I don't feel I have anything to prove. Thanks for the vote of confidence though..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Flubs said:


> well...I say....275 akshalleeeeeeee....... :lol:


 But.....is that for sets and reps? Vid? What's the secret? 

Only joking, well done. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@sjacks

Just out of curiosity have you ever been covered in orange body paint? I'm sure I have seen you somewhere before...!

Oh yeah now I remember...









The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> well...I say....275 akshalleeeeeeee....... :lol:
> 
> on a good day, when the lay lines are in the right place and the moon is full and i've eaten enough gummi bears to power me on. no match for any of the guys and I don't feel I have anything to prove. Thanks for the vote of confidence though..


 275 kg lol

I thought I might be wrong and it would be higher

how much do you deadlift Flubs ?

x


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @sjacks
> 
> Just out of curiosity have you ever been covered in orange body paint? I'm sure I have seen you somewhere before...!
> 
> ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Pretty disappointing TBH
> 
> It does highlight the intimate relationship you have with Greggs. It is quite apparent you have done your research by spending hr after hr, days, weeks, months n years in this establishment sampling their produce right down to the weak coffee!
> 
> ...


 Lol

Ok fatty


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Lol
> 
> Ok fatty


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/312151-the-uk-muscle-video-bench-press-thread/?do=embed&comment=5906057&embedComment=5906057&embedDo=findComment

Where's your videos gone m8? :lol: :lol:

I'm going to keep mine up as well as my photos because unlike you my skin isn't as thin as POTATO PEEL!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But.....is that for sets and reps? Vid? What's the secret?
> 
> Only joking, well done. :thumb


 I can do 275 for 3 sets of 8-10, I can do 300kg for about 3......lol!!

I did put a vid up once when i had a journal and a row broke out cos I wasn't getting my feet right down to the bottom, but actually, my stomach was in the way and ...well....it was troublesome..  Can now get feet to the bottom but nearly burst my eyeballs trying to get the weight up...I don't do it often that's for sure... Happy Friday to ya...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> 275 kg lol
> 
> I thought I might be wrong and it would be higher
> 
> ...


 I can't deadlift much in truth as I cracked my spine in 2 places a few years back so I have to be careful at times. I did 120 for ages because of this and that took me ages to get to as the guys who helped me get there would attest to when I was running a journal. I've done 150 since but it was sumo and I could only do a few. I'm not aiming for massive weights on anything really, I just have a go now and again to see if i can do it. I'm sure you could do more. I am also the size of a hobbit so I'm nearer the ground, lol! only a couple of inches to lift..ha ha...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Where's your videos gone m8


 All you have done is verify what I say to be true. In the process you have found out that the majority of this forum has seen my videos and subsequent lifts thus making you and you silly little statements look rather foolish...anyhow...to answer you question.

It has been removed to stop halfwits like you from bastardising the content. People like you who rip peoples genuine content bring the forum into disrepute. Your actions make people not want to post up pics or videos for fear of ****tards fu**ing about with it.. You truly are a f**k-wit piece of work! I am totally not bothered about your feeble attempts of ripping the piss out of me as my lifts and videoes that many have seen make me legit. I simply removed the ability for you to plagiarise my content. I think its called being one step ahead and out thinking the fat little Oompa Loompa that you truly are.

Oompa Loompa diddle de doo..No abs, Weak bench, Bald head, Fat back, Big gut , Bitch tits, what can he doo.. you're a thick as f**k Oompa Loompa thick as can bee You are the pinnacle of idi-o-cy  . :double****:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I can't deadlift much in truth as I cracked my spine in 2 places a few years back so I have to be careful at times. I did 120 for ages because of this and that took me ages to get to as the guys who helped me get there would attest to when I was running a journal. I've done 150 since but it was sumo and I could only do a few. I'm not aiming for massive weights on anything really, I just have a go now and again to see if i can do it. I'm sure you could do more. I am also the size of a hobbit so I'm nearer the ground, lol! only a couple of inches to lift..ha ha...


 I know you're not trying to impress anyone and you're not into powerlifting either

your lifts are impressive for a girl nevertheless

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I know you're not trying to impress anyone and you're not into powerlifting either
> 
> your lifts are impressive for a girl nevertheless
> 
> x


 She out lifts @GCMAX Ooop I mean @sjacks

Good lifting Flubs :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> She out lifts @GCMAX Ooop I mean @sjacks
> 
> Good lifting Flubs :thumbup1:


 Different name same gut.

after 4.5 years of gear use lol















Don't even know which pic was taken first now lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Flubs said:


> I can do 275 for 3 sets of 8-10, I can do 300kg for about 3......lol!!
> 
> I did put a vid up once when i had a journal and a row broke out cos I wasn't getting my feet right down to the bottom, but actually, my stomach was in the way and ...well....it was troublesome..  Can now get feet to the bottom but nearly burst my eyeballs trying to get the weight up...I don't do it often that's for sure... Happy Friday to ya...





Flubs said:


> I can't deadlift much in truth as I cracked my spine in 2 places a few years back so I have to be careful at times. I did 120 for ages because of this and that took me ages to get to as the guys who helped me get there would attest to when I was running a journal. I've done 150 since but it was sumo and I could only do a few. I'm not aiming for massive weights on anything really, I just have a go now and again to see if i can do it. I'm sure you could do more. I am also the size of a hobbit so I'm nearer the ground, lol! only a couple of inches to lift..ha ha...


 Some weight shifted here. :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> the majority of this forum has seen my videos and subsequent lifts thus making you and you silly little statements look rather foolish...anyhow...to answer you question.
> 
> It has been removed to stop halfwits like you from bastardising the content. People like you who rip peoples genuine content bring the forum into disrepute. Your actions make people not want to post up pics or videos for fear of ****tards fu**ing about with it.. You truly are a f**k-wit piece of work! I am totally not bothered about your feeble attempts of ripping the piss out of me as my lifts and videoes that many have seen make me legit. I simply removed the ability for you to plagiarise my content. I think its called being one step ahead and out thinking the fat little Oompa Loompa that you truly are.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Different name same gut.
> 
> after 4.5 years of gear use lol
> 
> ...


 The f**k is that on the right? Tiny image blurred on purpose, probably edited in Photoshop too and for what? I still look a million times better than you!!!!!!!!! See attached taken about 2 weeks ago in 2018 (the current year) not 1984 like your images which have now been deleted!

Go on Steve, zoom in on a 100px piece of skin and say something negative! :lol:









You're 16st of Greggs m8 and unemployable!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> The f**k is that on the right? Tiny image blurred on purpose, probably edited in Photoshop too and for what? I still look a million times better than you!!!!!!!!! See attached taken about 2 weeks ago in 2018 (the current year) not 1984 like your images which have now been deleted!
> 
> Go on Steve, zoom in on a 100px piece of skin and say something negative! :lol:
> 
> ...


 That is a good pic bro you look 4 stone heavier than you are!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> That is a good pic bro you look 4 stone heavier than you are!


 I've been scoffing potatoes!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> I've been scoffing potatoes!


 No Greggs? :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> The f**k is that on the right? Tiny image blurred on purpose, probably edited in Photoshop too and for what? I still look a million times better than you!!!!!!!!! See attached taken about 2 weeks ago in 2018 (the current year) not 1984 like your images which have now been deleted!
> 
> Go on Steve, zoom in on a 100px piece of skin and say something negative! :lol:
> 
> ...


 @sjacks looks better than what I seen of @The-Real-Deal

Stevo post a proper picture mate so when can decide properly.

I promise won't take the piss of your bitchy tits


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> @sjacks looks better than what I seen of @The-Real-Deal
> 
> Stevo post a proper picture mate so when can decide properly.
> 
> I promise won't take the piss of your bitchy tits


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> The f**k is that on the right? Tiny image blurred on purpose, probably edited in Photoshop too and for what? I still look a million times better than you!!!!!!!!! See attached taken about 2 weeks ago in 2018 (the current year) not 1984 like your images which have now been deleted!
> 
> Go on Steve, zoom in on a 100px piece of skin and say something negative! :lol:
> 
> ...


 Your 12 stone mate and not one abdominal in sight ... LOL

Hows ya nips looking fat n puffy ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> That is a good pic bro you look 4 stone heavier than you are!


 Trick f the light mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Trick f the light mate


 And the angle of the mirror(like car windows).

@sjacks One of the things that winds me up(there are many) is when people dry clothes on airers or radiators inside the house. I just envision the walls/ceilings come the winter.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This is how he really looks. Video's are much harder to fake..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> This is how he really looks. Video's are much harder to fake..
> 
> 
> View attachment 161089


 That has to be before gear


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> This is how he really looks. Video's are much harder to fake..
> 
> 
> View attachment 161089


 Yeah that pic ain't as flattering!

:lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> This is how he really looks. Video's are much harder to fake..


 I actually saw the videos and was quite shocked to be honest at the huge difference between the pics posted and the videos.

@sjacks I'm being honest when I say that but only you know which reflects what you look like in reality.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> That has to be before gear





Matt6210 said:


> Yeah that pic ain't as flattering!
> 
> :lol:


 I'm sure it was posted the other day as the pull ups challenge.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm sure it was posted the other day as the pull ups challenge.


 yip


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

View attachment The UK Muscle Video Pull-Up Thread - Strength Training & Powerlifting - UK Muscle Bodybuildin...html


A midget doing half rep chins. the first rep wasn't even a rep lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@sjacks don't forget these :


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah that pic ain't as flattering!
> 
> :lol:


 With all due respect matt you don't look all that hench in your videos mate... I'm not knocking your lifts or physique i'm just saying video gives a truer real to life picture in daylight. its much harder to f**k about with video than it is with pictures.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> With all due respect matt you don't look all that hench in your videos mate... I'm not knocking your lifts or physique i'm just saying video gives a truer real to life picture in daylight. its much harder to f**k about with video than it is with pictures.


 Have to disagree with that one pal....

front and back from videos


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Have to disagree with that one pal....
> 
> front and back from videos
> 
> ...


 Need to get ya wheels sorted out mate...


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> With all due respect matt you don't look all that hench in your videos mate... I'm not knocking your lifts or physique i'm just saying video gives a truer real to life picture in daylight. its much harder to f**k about with video than it is with pictures.


 Damn dude, how many times have you had your ass handed to you through this 30 odd pages? fu**ing plenty! You're like one of those dickheads who keeps getting up and again after getting floored, you just don't learn your lesson. Time to man the f**k up and post a new photo or new video or continue to get your potatoes mashed in this thread.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Need to get ya wheels sorted out mate...


 Yeah I no mate im training them twice a week now, it's where I'm going to add the weight I need to get to 17 stone!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Damn dude, how many times have you had your ass handed to you through this 30 odd pages? fu**ing plenty! You're like one of those dickheads who keeps getting up and again after getting floored, you just don't learn your lesson. Time to man the f**k up and post a new photo or new video or continue to get your potatoes mashed in this thread.


 LOL


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> With all due respect matt you don't look all that hench in your videos mate... I'm not knocking your lifts or physique i'm just saying video gives a truer real to life picture in daylight. its much harder to f**k about with video than it is with pictures.


 To be fair, I think that only Chelsea on here looks hench in videos and pics.

Maybe a few others do but I haven't watched many vids in the journals.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Trick f the light mate


 Is this a trick of the light too?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I no mate im training them twice a week now, it's where I'm going to add the weight I need to get to 17 stone!!


 Yeah I was only 16 st 5 yesterday morning I still have some abs showing through. As a natty 17 is too heavy for me mate, I cant get there without getting nearly as fat as @sjacks . abs are really hard to see... I like to keep myself between 16 and 16 n half stone year round.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> To be fair, I think that only Chelsea and heavyassweights on here looks hench in videos and pics.
> 
> Maybe a few others do but I haven't watched many vids in the journals.


 Thanks blue


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Is this a trick of the light too?


 You look like putin there mate lol


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 161101


 HAHA another blurred closeup, now don't say you didn't ask for this cos here goes....

This is how much of a thin skinned little bitch @The-Real-Deal is;

_____________________________

If I'd have known your were such a knob I'd have never removed that photo.

p.s. Every time you post a photo of me this will be posted to remind everyone what a crying little pussy you are.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You look like putin there mate lol


 Creepy eh

i bet he has 5 dead cats in his washing machine


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Thanks blue


 No worries sexy.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> Creepy eh
> 
> i bet he has 5 dead cats in his washing machine


 How did you know I hate cats, that's even creepier! No seriously though I don't like cats.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Need to get ya wheels sorted out mate...


 You such a bitch mate

Won't post nothing either, pussy

Show us what you got fatty


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Is this a trick of the light too?


 Lets play the belly match... All you need to do is drag and drop it in the correct position... The winner gets a free a Greggs pastie...

NO @sjacks you can't play you have an unfair advantage with you being the subject matter.

Drag n Drop









Drag N drop


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You such a bitch mate
> 
> Won't post nothing either, pussy
> 
> Show us what you got fatty


 Go bend that cock between ya legs n stick it up your ass honey x

:double****:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sjacks said:


> Is this a trick of the light too?


 Had you just eaten?

When posing, if possible when from the front, pull your stomach in.

You may wish to learn to do this. 'Vacuum' is the search word. Hope that helps. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You look like putin there mate lol


 Putin is much taller


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

4.5 years of injecting steroids and no change !

I think that's impossible... @sjacks can confirm its true. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Go bend that cock between ya legs n stick it up your ass honey x
> 
> :double****:


 Im getting fat just for you

Hope you can appreciate it when beat your bench


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> *Had you just eaten? *
> 
> When posing, if possible when from the front, pull your stomach in.
> 
> You may wish to learn to do this. 'Vacuum' is the search word. Hope that helps. :thumbup1:


 :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Im getting fat just for you
> 
> Hope you can appreciate it when beat your bench


 look forward to it mate..dem biches be swooning


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> HAHA another blurred closeup, now don't say you didn't ask for this cos here goes....
> 
> This is how much of a thin skinned little bitch @The-Real-Deal is;
> 
> ...


 lol

You been played mate.. 

You have zero integrity... :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> If I'd have known your were such a knob I'd have never removed that photo


 But like a good little bitch you did..

Thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol
> 
> You been played mate..
> 
> You have zero integrity... :thumbup1:


 Lol you don't stop you fu**ing love it!! This thread has been going on for 11 days in which you have spent everyday arguing with some ****er!!

:lol:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Lets play the belly match... All you need to do is drag and drop it in the correct position... The winner gets a free a Greggs pastie...
> 
> NO @sjacks you can't play you have an unfair advantage with you being the subject matter.
> 
> ...


 BAM!

How long do you want to play this game pussy boy?

For those who don't know @The-Real-Deal is such a thin skinned little bitch he whimpered at me through PM's to take down an image of him I posted just for fun. See attachment. You see potato, this is WHY you need testosterone because only wimps whine about misusing their photos!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> BAM!
> 
> How long do you want to play this game pussy boy?
> 
> ...


 Lol "all jokes aside you have crossed the line"

you fu**ing little bitch....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> BAM!
> 
> How long do you want to play this game pussy boy?
> 
> ...


 lol

12 st midget doing half arsed chins... Want a bunk up to reach the bar mate?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/320395-the-uk-muscle-video-pull-up-thread/?do=embed


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> But like a good little bitch you did..
> 
> Thank you :thumbup1:


 I was being kind before I found out how much of trolling loser you are. See post above potato boy, this is in my files now B)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> look forward to it mate..dem biches be swooning


 Got enough pictures to trick the bitches

Just need 20 kg on me my bench will go up x40.kg


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I was being kind before I found out how much of trolling loser you are. See post above potato boy, this is in my files now B)


 f**k me mate I'm really sorry I touched a nerve mate.... Please don't post that up again.... FFS grow up......AAHHHH HAAAAAAA I'm cracking jokes without knowing it now.... GROW UP .... creased lol ....

post what you like mate I don't give a fook... Pleased I made it into your files though :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm bored with this now so going to watch some midget porn.... I'll post a link if I see @sjacks in one...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm bored with this now so going to watch some midget porn.... I'll post a link if I see @sjacks in one...


 This is your porn bro


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> This is your porn bro
> 
> View attachment 161113


 Nah I'm not into vegetables mate.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah I'm not into vegetables mate.


 Vegetables are best they can't fight you off and won't press charges

:lol:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Oh [email protected] :lol:
> 
> x


 See she knew what was going to come


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah I'm not into vegetables mate.


 Yes you are, you're into yourself!

:beer1:

View attachment 161115


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> post what you like mate I don't give a fook...


 That hole you're digging is getting so deep you're nearing the Earths core.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

@The-Real-Deal You know when you put a jacket potato in the microwave for too long, that's it Steve O, I just wanna see you explode!!

Have s**t to do now, see ya.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Wait 35 pages of arguments and I'm not

remotely involved..

Dont know whether to be happy or disappointed..


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Im getting fat just for you
> 
> Hope you can appreciate it when beat your bench


 Can't wait till you two realize you're in love and run into the sunset together :lol:

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Can't wait till you two realize you're in love and run into the sunset together :lol:
> 
> x


 I apologise

You are the only one I got eyes for x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I apologise
> 
> You are the only one I got eyes for x


 :lol:

thanx papi , don't get too fat 

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> thanx papi , don't get too fat
> 
> x


 Me never,, I fock around a lot


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> thanx papi , don't get too fat
> 
> x


 I hear Hep C and AIDS work wonders for that lean look


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Yes you are, you're into yourself!
> 
> :beer1:
> 
> View attachment 161115





sjacks said:


> That hole you're digging is getting so deep you're nearing the Earths core.
> 
> View attachment 161123





sjacks said:


> @The-Real-Deal You know when you put a jacket potato in the microwave for too long, that's it Steve O, I just wanna see you explode!!
> 
> Have s**t to do now, see ya.


 Come on you can do better than this mate. Whats up you running out of material? You also forgot to include the PM stuff so I quoted it in this response for you, poor show, you're slipping. Your ****tardary is exceeded by none. Posting PRIVATE MESSAGES all over the open forum wasn't the smartest move matey. it just shows what a snidey little fecker you really are. Top work you took the bait and have been done up like a kipper once again.

Here's to looking forward to your next post can you make it a good one. Oh and don't forget to include the PM stuff. I bet you inbox is busting LOL


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I hear Hep C and AIDS work wonders for that lean look


 In all fairness @Frandeman looks really good in real life and not like a skinned rabbit at all ( well , in those pics he does , lol )

the way you carry your weight well and wouldn't look good if you lost too much I don't think it would suit him to put on too much either

different people are built differently

that's my view. You can carry on fighting now 

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I hear Hep C and AIDS work wonders for that lean look


 Price the only way you would look halve decent

You are a f**got asking @sjacks to take pictures down



Real men deal with the consequences of their accts


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> In all fairness @Frandeman looks really good in real life and not like a skinned rabbit at all ( well , in those pics he does , lol )
> 
> the way you carry your weight well and wouldn't look good if you lost too much I don't think it would suit him to put on too much either
> 
> ...


 Frandy and I are interweb buddies, our relationship has been built over a long period of time and have these exchanges once in a while. I have gave him many a good comment over the years and he has reciprocated on occasion. our banter is just for shits n giggles. people from the outside looking in just jump on the band wagon without the first clue of whats going on...lol

You're Absolutely correct with your observations regarding physique you have two different people with two very different goals, one uses gear and wants that lean look, one does not take gear and wants to be as big (Muscular) strong and in decent sustainable shape attainable naturally. So we will continue to bicker like we do but there is an underlining respect frm both parties


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Price the only way you would look halve decent
> 
> You are a f**got asking @sjacks to take pictures down
> 
> ...


 I was setting him up for a fall... Do you never play the long game frandy?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I was setting him up for a fall... Do you never play the long game frandy?


 Post a picture

I need a laugh this morning


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Post a picture
> 
> I need a laugh this morning


 For HSE reasons I can't mate... If I was so irresponsible to post a front double bicep showing my 16 st 5 of muscle with clear abdominal s on display and a 140 bench for sets n reps, tiny little juice boys heads would explode. There will be reports of unexplained deaths caused by subdural haematoma in the brain all over the globe. As the pic turns viral I will then be responsible for a genocide among the body building community! Otherwise I would mate. I might send a picture to @sjacks via PM, I'm sure in his true snake like fashion he can post it in the open forum and then I cannot be held responsible :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@The-Real-Deal i have to give it you tho mate your "banter" and piss taking out of people is up there does get me laughing, words you use etc...

well played you more than hold your own whatever the subject matter.

:thumb


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ahem....... I know this is unrelated but is Preworkout powder thats gone rock solid still okay? I couldn't be bothered to make a thread about it


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> This is your porn bro
> 
> View attachment 161113


 I can't stop staring at this. My girlfriend in bed next to me last night was getting annoyed at me because I was putting my finger in the middle of it and rubbing it in a circular motion


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I might send a picture to @sjacks via PM, I'm sure in his true snake like fashion he can post it in the open forum


 @The-Real-Deal seems like you've been following me around the site, thanks for being a fan


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

So who's got the most reps so far with 140kg? And how many reps? Im in the gym now and just did 9 reps out of it. I'll record it but I recorded something on my phone last time and wouldn't post up on here I had to use my tablet last time. By the way it's all in good fun for me I don't take it to seriously but I find it really fun when there's someone challenging me. It's what makes you stronger


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> most reps so far with 140kg


 Sorry mate. Pb is 115 (I think, if I recall correctly) and that was probably before you were born.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm taking some time off lifting, all my joints are f**ked and I have a really bad chest injury, wanna see if they feel better with a week or two off.

Last time I was in gym around a week ago I got 3 plates for 2 reps with no spot, I was unsure if I could have got the third - possibly. But will upload something in the near future.

Looks like jack and stevo are the only nattys hitting it for high reps (5/6+). Respect :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Great thread chaps, keep up the good work :lol:

On a serious note, @sjacks does look a lot better now than when he first started a log on here TBH and progress is progress (still come across as a tosser at times though mate  )

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/219933-gcmaxs-progression-strength-and-physique/?do=embed


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

CG88 said:


> @sjacks still come across as a tosser at times though mate  )


 That's my specialty :lol:


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> I can't stop staring at this. My girlfriend in bed next to me last night was getting annoyed at me because I was putting my finger in the middle of it and rubbing it in a circular motion


 If you know anyone with a gaping hole like that it's time to leave them ha


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm bored with this now so going to watch some midget porn.... I'll post a link if I see @sjacks in one...


 A midget f**k is on my bucket list :thumb Got to be all in proportion tho, not a dwarf !


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

CG88 said:


> Great thread chaps, keep up the good work :lol:
> 
> On a serious note, @sjacks does look a lot better now than when he first started a log on here TBH and progress is progress (still come across as a tosser at times though mate  )
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/219933-gcmaxs-progression-strength-and-physique/?do=embed


 That half inch makes all the difference :whistling:


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread has been going on way too long now , has anyone actually put up yet ? All I'm seeing is unproven bragging ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

thecoms said:


> This thread has been going on way too long now , has anyone actually put up yet ? All I'm seeing is unproven bragging ?


 I've posted 2 videos fella


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> I can't stop staring at this. My girlfriend in bed next to me last night was getting annoyed at me because I was putting my finger in the middle of it and rubbing it in a circular motion


 I'm not surprised she's staring and annoyed at you mate. It's the little pip at the top you're supposed to rub...


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm not surprised she's staring and annoyed at you mate. It's the little pip at the top you're supposed to rub...


 Bless him steve - the poor fella doesn't know how to please a women :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Looks like jack and stevo are the only nattys hitting it for high reps (5/6+). Respect :thumbup1:


 Now wheres my little fat friend gone.... @sjacks where are you...



sjacks said:


> @The-Real-Deal seems like you've been following me around the site, thanks for being a fan
> 
> View attachment 161151





sjacks said:


> That's my true ****tarded personality showing :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@sjacks You're f**k all matey. You are small in stature and small in the mind!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You ain't fooling no light neither :lol: :lol: :lol:



sjacks said:


> Is this a trick of the light too?


 Snips taken from this awesome video with the classic kitchen down lighting and the flawless kitchen window mirror for confidence boosting purposes.



The-Real-Deal said:


> Pretty disappointing TBH
> 
> It does highlight the intimate relationship you have with Greggs. It is quite apparent you have done your research by spending hr after hr, days, weeks, months n years in this establishment sampling their produce right down to the weak coffee!
> 
> ...


 Video don't tell lies like you do in your posts fatty.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@sjacks Which one were you again?

Oh yeah I see it..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Click me: https://www.captiongenerator.com/1077192/Sjacks-or-GCmax-


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Click me: https://www.captiongenerator.com/1077192/Sjacks-or-GCmax-


 LOL fu**ing LOL

10 out of 10 mate :thumb


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jesus f**k, this is still going.

Lol

What have we learned then?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Jesus f**k, this is still going.
> 
> Lol
> 
> What have we learned then?


 @The-Real-Deal benches 140 for reps. He is big muscular and powerful according to himself.

@sjacks is actually @GCMAX and likes calling people potatoes and other racist stuff.

@Frandeman has a big cock and is shredded.

Thats basically it mate. 36 pages of this sh1t.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

simonboyle said:


> Jesus f**k, this is still going.
> 
> Lol
> 
> What have we learned then?


 That both @The-Real-Deal and @sjacks both have power belly's in their videos


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> @The-Real-Deal benches 140 for reps. He is big muscular and powerful according to videos posted
> 
> @sjacks is actually @GCMAX and likes calling people potatoes and other racist stuff.
> 
> ...


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> That @The-Real-Deal is awesome and @sjacks has a power belly


 Fixed fixed


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fixed fixed


 Damn buddy. Seems like I stripped away every last bit of peel from your potato, exposing your soft fragile flesh for the whole forum to see.

I'm off out now, have fun on your own potato!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Damn buddy. Seems like I stripped away every last bit of peel from your potato, exposing your soft fragile flesh for the whole forum to see.
> 
> I'm off out now, have fun on your own potato!!
> 
> View attachment 161183


 Phew pleased you're still alive ....I thought you would be found laying on the floor of an ice-cream van covered in monkeys blood & 100s n 1000s

Nah just getting started mate.. Stick around... You can't make your tiny mind up can you... Now you're saying I'm peeled. Compared to you yes I maybe look peeled but in bodybuilding terms No... Thanks all the same, compliment accepted.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Phew pleased you're still alive ....I thought you would be found laying on the floor of an ice-cream van covered in monkeys blood & 100s n 1000s
> 
> Nah just getting started mate.. Stick around... You can't make your tiny mind up can you... Now you're saying I'm peeled. Compared to you yes I maybe look peeled but in bodybuilding terms No... Thanks all the same, compliment accepted.


 Winter will be with us before long and you know what that means... every-time you put on your JACKET and walk out the door to go to Greggs you''ll be thinking of these 36 pages dedicated to ripping the piss out of you, old spud :lol:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Click me: https://www.captiongenerator.com/1077192/Sjacks-or-GCmax-


 "when he washes his head, how does he know where to stop"

Fck my life, that was solid, can't stop laughing.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Click me: https://www.captiongenerator.com/1077192/Sjacks-or-GCmax-


 LOL haven't seen that vid for ages

Surprised this threads still going fvcking funny though


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> LOL haven't seen that vid for ages
> 
> Surprised this threads still going fvcking funny though


 Yeah i'm going to wind it down a bit now mate. I've set a few traps in the various text along the way so depending on who's bright enough (or not lol) to spot them and respond to them in the correct way the thread will just fizzle out... :whistling:

@sjacks Fair play mate, I don't normally argue with fools but you have surpassed yourself.

You lose...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I benched 130lb dumbbells for reps as a natty. I don't bench any more though.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I benched 130lb dumbbells for reps as a natty. I don't bench any more though.


 And just where did you get them 59 kg dumbbells from ?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And just where did you get them 59 kg dumbbells from ?


 The dumbbell rack in the gym Sherlock.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> The dumbbell rack in the gym Sherlock.


 Which gym?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Which gym?


 Lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Did you ever try the 62.324 dbs? I only managed 2 reps I can't bring myself to try the 63.454 though


 Yeah mate, I dunno why but I find them odd sizes really fk me up. I can go down in weight and still can't lift them... Must be a mental thing... that .324 on the end... jeez...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah mate, I dunno why but I find them odd sizes really fk me up. I can go down in weight and still can't lift them... Must be a mental thing... that .324 on the end... jeez...


 Makes all the difference mate.

Edit: my reply has gone ? :confused1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Makes all the difference mate.
> 
> Edit: my reply has gone ? :confused1:


 Probably deleted by @sjacks. :whistling: Its okay its still there in my quote.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yes I regularly bath him after a heavy pull session


 That just sounds wrong... :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That just sounds wrong... :whistling:


 It definitely helps.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That just sounds wrong... :whistling:


 Yeah it sounds wrong pal but it feels so right, emotionally, mentally and physically.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah it sounds wrong pal but it feels so right, emotionally, mentally and physically.


 :wub:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah it sounds wrong pal but it feels so right, emotionally, mentally and physically.


 Should try it with @sjacks... remember to keep that plug in though.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Click me: https://www.captiongenerator.com/1077192/Sjacks-or-GCmax-


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Quite the thread...


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

@The-Real-Deal no one will forget this thread, which of course I have to remind you (because I really enjoy reminding you) is dedicated to you and only you and your incessant reminders to all and sundry that you're natty and can bench 3 plates for 10 reps while looking better than everyone else... with of course not a shred a proof to back any of these claims.

Synopsis of thread: On page 1 you were a freshly dug potato, by page 37 you've been peeled, mashed and smashed - YOU GOT OWNED :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> @The-Real-Deal no one will forget this thread, which of course I have to remind you (because I really enjoy reminding you) is dedicated to you and only you and your incessant reminders to all and sundry that you're natty and can bench 3 plates for 10 reps while looking better than everyone else... with of course not a shred a proof to back any of these claims.
> 
> Synopsis of thread: On page 1 you were a freshly dug potato, by page 37 you've been peeled, mashed and smashed - YOU GOT OWNED :lol:


 Okay you win... :lol:









@Matt6210


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^@Frandeman Can you see what I mean by playing the long game and setting traps ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Some people can't help themselves and just walk right into them traps oblivious to my cunning and guile. This guy is really being out classed on every level.. Lifts, physique and intelligence...

@sjacks Give up mate, the ease and simplicity in which I can extract the proverbial urine from your tiny frame it's becoming so embarrassing for you. Please stop...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^@Frandeman Can you see what I mean by playing the long game and setting traps ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Some people can't help themselves and just walk right into them traps oblivious to my cunning and guile. This guy is really being out classed on every level.. Lifts, physique and intelligence...
> 
> @sjacks Give up mate, the ease and simplicity in which I can extract the proverbial urine from your tiny frame it's becoming so embarrassing for you. Please stop...


 You were owned by me and @Frandeman kido.

now your just arguing with @sjacks who doesn't actually claim to be the best at anything.... just posts very good lifts for his size.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You were owned by me and @Frandeman kido.
> 
> now your just arguing with @sjacks who doesn't actually claim to be the best at anything.... just posts very good lifts for his size.


 Owned ...LOL you as dumb as the rest of them mate... :thumbup1:



Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-Deal i have to give it you tho mate your "banter" and piss taking out of people is up there does get me laughing, words you use etc...
> 
> well played you more than hold your own whatever the subject matter.
> 
> :thumb


 The ****tardary is sooo strong in this thread - They can't even remember what they posted a couple of pages ago... FFS..

I can hear tiny juice boys brains popping to the natty awesomeness...

Dem drugs f**k with your head matt


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Owned ...LOL you as dumb as the rest of them mate... :thumbup1:
> 
> The ****tardary is sooo strong in this thread - They can't even remember what they posted a couple of pages ago... FFS..
> 
> ...


 I said it was good mate, more good for someone in your situation, old natural man with low test levels, your like a hyena feeding off the scraps and laying into @sjacks.

obviously your no way near my league like with your lifting, I'm a lion.... king of the jungle job.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I said it was good mate, more good for someone in your situation, old natural man with low test levels, your like a hyena feeding off the scraps and laying into @sjacks.
> 
> obviously your no way near my league like with your lifting, I'm a lion.... king of the jungle job.


 You got a head full of mad dogs shite mate, you'll come down to earth with a bump one day... I've seen it all before bonny lad they come and go where as I remain 

Matt the juice boy @ 15 st and by his own admission, dramatically lower in strength and subsequent bench which f**ked with his head.

Show me them abs now fat boy...









48 year natural @16 st 5 with a 140 bench for sets n reps.









I'll give this thread to page 40 where I will leave it, it will then perish and die!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You got a head full of mad dogs shite mate, you'll come down to earth with a bump one day... I've seen it all before bonny lad they come and go where as I remain
> 
> Matt the juice boy @ 15 st and by his own admission, dramatically lower in strength and subsequent bench which f**ked with his head.
> 
> ...


 I'm 16 stone now, my pic shows better abs than yours, and every bench video I've posted is better than yours....

i own you in every single way possible your my bitch.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@The-Real-Deal check these Delts out you little scrawny weak bitch .


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I'm 16 stone now, my pic shows better abs than yours, and every bench video I've posted is better than yours....
> 
> i own you in every single way possible your my bitch.


 So you're saying that you are 1 st heavier than the cutting pic posted above and your abs are now even more defined at the heavier weight. OKay :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-Deal check these Delts out you little scrawny weak bitch .
> 
> View attachment 161231


 WTF is that ... Its like being at the circus, dem clown mirrors work wonders mate... Go take ya head for a s**t.. lets see them 16 st abs LOL


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> So you're saying that you are 1 st heavier than the cutting pic posted above and your abs are now even more defined at the heavier weight. OKay :lol:


 Nope abs ain't, but I've been there done that and got the t shirt! I win!

ive posted better ab pics

better lift videos

better muscle mass pics

when I say jump you ask me how high bitch

you ain't good enough to wipe the sweat off my bench.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> *Nope abs ain't*, but I've been there done that and got the t shirt! I win!
> 
> ive posted better ab pics
> 
> ...


 PMSL


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> PMSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 161233


 Bigger than you fu**ing 6 or 7 years ago ffs

This pic was mid 20's was a fu**ing child and was still bigger than you!!!

lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> PMSL
> 
> 
> View attachment 161233


 Imagine how big and strong I'll be when I'm your age you decrepit, weak, fat old c**t :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Bigger than you fu**ing 6 or 7 years ago ffs
> 
> This pic was mid 20's was a fu**ing child and was still bigger than you!!!
> 
> ...


 Please stop, balloons don't have wrinkles :lol:

Why do young lads not have abs nowadays?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Please stop, balloons don't have wrinkles :lol:
> 
> Why do young lads not have abs nowadays?


 Abs are for fu**ing faggits im in muscle building and strength game pal.

What game you in?

you have no abs

no stregth

no size

Just fat


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Imagine how big and strong I'll be when I'm your age you decrepit, weak, fat old c**t :lol:











Mat goes into full ****tard meltdown :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Imagine how big and strong I'll be when I'm your age you decrepit, weak, fat old c**t :lol:


 Look fu**ing size of me here im your boss bitch


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161237
> 
> 
> Mat goes into full ****tard meltdown :lol:
> ...


 How about some pics off you?

ow yeah sorry I forgot you don't post pics....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Look fu**ing size of me here im your boss bitch
> 
> View attachment 161241


 Top heavy, lighter than me and no symmetry.

So no you're not bigger than me and you take gear.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161237
> 
> 
> Mat goes into full ****tard meltdown :lol:
> ...


 Ow s**t!!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Top heavy and lighter than me and no symmetry.
> 
> So no your not bigger than me and you take gear.


 Give it up

only address me as sir from now on plz I own you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Ow s**t!!!
> 
> View attachment 161243
> 
> ...


 I flush bigger down the toilet... :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Give it up
> 
> only address me as sir from now on plz I own you.


 LOL at pls ...

Bitch :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I flush bigger down the toilet... :lol:


 Seeing as that's your only come back, I'll chalk down another win to me yeah?

stick to arguing with sjacks bitch


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Seeing as that's your only come back, I'll chalk down another win to me yeah?
> 
> stick to arguing with sjacks bitch


 That was a full on bite session... :lol:

Okay you win... @sjacks is @Matt6210


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That was a full on bite session... :lol:
> 
> Okay you win... @sjacks is @Matt6210
> 
> ...


 I love how you go at sjacks over and over, he doesn't reply you carry on.... I put you right in your place in a couple of mins and you ain't got s**t to say back to me!

fu**ing love it! :lol:

could see my thread fading away btw, so I thought better get some new material on here, also didn't like how you were talking to sjacks, you were getting a bit above your station, so quick reality check for you, put you in your place job done


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I love how you go at sjacks over and over, he doesn't reply you carry on.... I put you right in your place in a couple of mins and you ain't got s**t to say back to me!
> 
> fu**ing love it! :lol:
> 
> could see my thread fading away btw, so I thought better get some new material on here, also didn't like how you were talking to sjacks, you were getting a bit above your station, so quick reality check for you, put you in your place job done


 OMG

Delusions of grandeur right here folks..... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I tagged you in and ripped the piss out of you, you took the bait and bit like f**k LOL

Its obvious:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> OMG
> 
> Delusions of grandeur right here folks..... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


 Says the faceless internet troll.

still waiting for your pics bro? Ow what's that your ashamed to post pics because you know you will get ripped?

cabt hsve thst much faith in your amazing physique can you?

i post pic after pic... because I'm confident in my pics... or even videos for thst matter.

you just talk and talk and talk and talk still no pics?

O dear


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> OMG
> 
> Delusions of grandeur right here folks..... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


 Your making me do this face again mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Says the faceless internet troll.
> 
> still waiting for your pics bro? Ow what's that your ashamed to post pics because you know you will get ripped?
> 
> ...


 Video is better Just ask @sjacks. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Your making me do this face again mate
> 
> View attachment 161251


 cum face?

I know this thread is good but put it away...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Video is better Just ask @sjacks. :lol:


 Why don't you try posting something?

Just one pic?

the one you least ashamed of?

got a lot to say about how everyone else looks but you post no pics yourself??

we both know you won't because we both know the truth :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> cum face?
> 
> I know this thread is good but put it away...


 Mate you have become what you hated most, a faceless internet troll you can't say s**t to @Oioi or @InAndOut again


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Why don't you try posting something?
> 
> Just on one pic?
> 
> ...


 The thing is,I will when I'm done playing with you dumb cnuts...Remember when I say I play the long game... Tiny juiced up brains will turn to mush @ 16 st 5 natty with abs... Correct me if I'm wrong matty boy but that's heavier than you are and you don't have abs showing! 

Remember I always deliver.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Mate you have become what you hated most, a faceless internet troll you can't say s**t to @Oioi or @InAndOut again


 don't particularly want too :double****:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The thing is,I will when I'm done playing with you dumb cnuts...Remember when I say I play the long game... Tiny juiced up brains will turn to mush @ 16 st 5 natty with abs... Correct me if I'm wrong matty boy but that's heavier than you are and you don't have abs showing!
> 
> Remember I always deliver.


 You never deliver.... ever...

You just talk, talk, talk and talk.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You never deliver.... ever...
> 
> You just talk, talk, talk and talk.


 :yawn:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@sjacks I've just put him back in his place for you bro, little chat with me will keep him grounded for a few days.

hes all yours now bro.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @sjacks I've just put him back in his place for you bro, little chat with me will keep him grounded for a few days.
> 
> hes all yours now bro.


 okay can I have my arm back now... down boy down... PMSL :lol: quality biting bro...


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Shots fired but so far Steve's only managed to land a flesh would on @sjacksafter receiving 3 direct head shots from @Frandeman and @Matt6210.

After months of doxxing the shyte outta himself will Steve the troll ever be able to post an image of his potato self again?

So far Matt seems to be leading the way in his relentless assaults with sjacks still fumbling around in the shrubs outside his local mosque looking for his keys.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> okay can I have my arm back now... down boy down... PMSL :lol: quality biting bro...


 Didn't bite at all bro, just seen you giving it the biggun to a smaller member of the forum so thought was time one of the bigger stronger boys put you in your place.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Didn't bite at all bro, just seen you giving it the biggun to a smaller member of the forum so thought was time one of the bigger stronger boys put you in your place.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161253


 Another witty retort from the natural one.

:confused1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You never deliver.... ever...
> 
> You just talk, talk, talk and talk.


 Wasting you time mate...he won't post s**t as we will take the piss all day long

No challenging either as he is old fat and the test levels of a little girl

And probably a boring life as we can see for all the posting hes been doing lately

Even im getting bored now :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Wasting you time mate...he won't post s**t as we will take the piss all day long
> 
> No challenging either as he is old fat and the test levels of a little girl
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know, seems to me he's only got s**t to say to sjacks.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Another witty retort from the natural one.
> 
> :confused1:


 The facts remain I tagged you in to take the piss and you bit like f**k.

Its all there in black and white fella... it is true that taking gear f**ks with the mind.. You yourself have admitted this on this very forum.. you need to calm yourself down and remember what you post before going full retard..

Remember balloons don't have wrinkles so keep jabbing boy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Wasting you time mate...he won't post s**t as we will take the piss all day long
> 
> No challenging either as he is old fat and the test levels of a little girl
> 
> ...


 Hi frandy how you doing?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Hi frandy how you doing?


 Weather is s**t mate

You making Matt mad

That roid rage is no easy to handle you know ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Matt6210

I found that freebie T Shirt that @GCMAX gave you on his business launch day!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The facts remain I tagged you in to take the piss and you bit like f**k.
> 
> Its all there in black and white fella... it is true that taking gear f**ks with the mind.. You yourself have admitted this on this very forum.. you need to calm yourself down and remember what you post before going full retard..
> 
> Remember balloons don't have wrinkles so keep jabbing boy.


 Blah blah blah

talk talk talk talk

zzzzzzz

:confused1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah I know, seems to me he's only got s**t to say to sjacks.


 Fatty it's ripping off all of us mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Weather is s**t mate
> 
> You making Matt mad
> 
> That roid rage is no easy to handle you know ?


 Yeah hes biting like f**k mate, he'll be good and laugh when he calms down ... :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah hes biting like f**k mate, he'll be good and laugh when he calms down ... :lol:


 Just waiting for @sjacks to come back online and f**k you up bro!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Fatty it's ripping off all of us mate


 I'm no bully I treat you all the same..

No offence meant but this is funny as f**k ....



Matt6210 said:


> Just waiting for @sjacks to come back online and f**k you up bro!


 Ho no ... not more potato memes, I dunno if I can take such harsh treatment... :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm no bully I treat you all the same..
> 
> No offence meant but this is funny as f**k ....
> 
> Ho no ... not more potato memes, I dunno if I can take such harsh treatment... :lol:


 You genuinely fu**ing love it don't ya, has been making me laugh tbh lol...

@Frandeman 1st video with Hitler in honestly had me it stitches I was just about crying as I was reading it out.

anyone got a link to that one? Can't be f**ked looking threw all this thread lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Just waiting for @sjacks to come back online and f**k you up bro!


 The guy is pretty easy ...Now if I wanted to I could get him to post with a simple sentence like .....

Nah mate he won't post back up in this thread I have ripped him a new one... :lol:

10,

9,

8,

7,

..........LOL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The guy is pretty easy ...Now if I wanted to I could get him to post with a simple sentence like .....
> 
> Nah mate he won't post back up in this thread I have ripped him a new one... :lol:
> 
> ...


 I'll give you that

He gave up

You getting better and better :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You genuinely fu**ing love it don't ya, has been making me laugh tbh lol...
> 
> @Frandeman 1st video with Hitler in honestly had me it stitches I was just about crying as I was reading it out.
> 
> anyone got a link to that one? Can't be f**ked looking threw all this thread lol


 Got another better one coming

Bank Holiday keeping me busy mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Got another better one coming
> 
> Bank Holiday keeping me busy fluffing mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You know what they say mate

If you don't look after your Mrs

Some Spanish stallion will


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Click me: https://www.captiongenerator.com/1077192/Sjacks-or-GCmax-
> 
> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074812/Frandy-Has-Escaped


 @Matt6210 there you go ... Mine are the two top ones in the quote and Frandys are below..

https://www.captiongenerator.com/1064222/Steve-the-Potato/

https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074222/UKM-2


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> @sjacks I've just put him back in his place for you bro, little chat with me will keep him grounded for a few days.
> 
> hes all yours now bro.


 Nah, can't be assed anymore, think this thread is toast, it's been very entertaining though!! :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Nah, can't be assed anymore, think this thread is toast, it's been very entertaining though!! :lol:


 To be fair mate you came to join in ripping Steve and got mugged off a treat bro


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> To be fair mate you came to join in ripping Steve and got mugged off a treat bro


 Yeah looks like he's had enough @The-Real-Deal


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Oioi said:


> To be fair mate you came to join in ripping Steve and got mugged off a treat bro


 I concede I've had the piss taken out of me, true but I can take it whereas I think Steve O is a little more sensitive, needs some Tren


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> WTF is that ... Its like being at the circus, dem clown mirrors work wonders mate... Go take ya head for a s**t.. lets see them 16 st abs LOL


 The picture may be dark, but you can't deny there's some serious size going on there ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I concede I've had the piss taken out of me, true but* I can take it whereas I think Steve O is a little more sensitive, needs some Tren *


 :lol: FFS


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

thecoms said:


> The picture may be dark, but you can't deny there's some serious size going on there ?


 Surprised you can still type with his penis in your mouth ... :whistling:


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Just saying what I see, obvs you're all talk and afraid to post a pic ? The moment you do is the moment this post ends .....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Just saying what I see, obvs you're all talk and afraid to post a pic ? The moment you do is the moment this post ends .....


 Do it Stevo

And shut the doubters :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Just saying what I see, obvs you're all talk and afraid to post a pic ? The moment you do is the moment this post ends .....


 LOL... I've posted many a pic and video on this site matey..I will do so again when I feel like it. I refuse to appease inter-web warriors who cannot take the heat when it is turned upon themselves.... Please feel free to continue contribute the the barrage of ****tardary within this thread.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Do it Stevo
> 
> And shut the doubters :thumbup1:


 laters bro


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> laters bro


 Natty Stevo against the world

Mad respect Bro :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161263
> 
> 
> LOL... I've posted many a pic and video on this site matey..I will do so again when I feel like it. I refuse to appease inter-web warriors who cannot take the heat when it is turned upon themselves.... Please feel free to continue contribute the the barrage of ****tardary within this thread.


 Post a pic stevo a big double bicep while kelly Brooke chokes on your wang


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Post a pic stevo a big double bicep while kelly Brooke chokes on your wang


 Don't know kelly mate..so will ask @sjacks to open like he did for frandy


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I will do so again when I feel like it. I refuse to appease inter-web warriors who cannot take the heat when it is turned upon themselves.


 A bit hypocritical coming from a guy who constantly is asking people to prove themselves via pic or video...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> A bit hypocritical coming from a guy who constantly is asking people to prove themselves via pic or video...


 post up ya benching video then matey as I have, otherwise you have no room to comment.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> post up ya benching video then matey as I have, otherwise you have no room to comment.


 you post nothing and then call people out... he has every room to comment.

while criticising people who do post videos/pics I might add.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> you post nothing and then call people out... he has every room to comment.
> 
> while criticising people who do post videos/pics I might add.


 A response .... lol ...have you injected yr-self and recharged your brain-cell mate?

Nice. :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> A response .... lol ...have you injected yr-self and recharged your brain-cell mate?
> 
> Nice. :thumbup1:


 Your boring now, I'm only willing to argue with people who are on my level and are willing to prove that with videos and pictures.

you my fat old friend just don't cut the mustard

tagging me in thread after thread keeps you current I get it, but you just gotta get old, fat and then die gracefully!

arguing with the biggest, strongest bloke you can will not it someway help your own pathetic situation.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Your boring now, I'm only willing to argue with people who are on my level


 @sjacks you're in mate :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like a council house too..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'll give this thread to page 40 where I will leave it, it will then perish and die!


 Okay fellas its been fun. time for the thread to die...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Okay fellas its been fun. time for the thread to die...


 After you just called @sjacks out like thst?

I'm expecting big things from him when he reads that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> After you just called @sjacks out like thst?
> 
> I'm expecting big things from him when he reads that.


 Threads dead mate..you and your buddy can post what you like...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Threads dead mate..you and your buddy can post what you like...


 Your my only buddy on here mate :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> post up ya benching video then matey as I have, otherwise you have no room to comment.


 I will do so when i feel like it. I refuse to appease inter-web warriors who cannot take the heat when it is turned upon themselves.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161287


 @sjacks let the side down with his pull-ups and almost being whiter than his vest.

BUT

In your decline video your stomach was pretty big tbf

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @sjacks let the side down with his pull-ups and almost being whiter than his vest.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


 Who's winning buddy?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Who's winning buddy?


 @HDU

@The-Real-Deal has went a bit cringe


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Your my only buddy on here mate :thumb


 I'd be buddies with all of you's on here if you's all wernt such pricks. Joking lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@The-Real-DealTook a pic this morning mate obviously no pump

left is about 15 stone 3

right is 16


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-DealTook a pic this morning mate obviously no pump
> 
> left is about 15 stone 3
> 
> ...


 Did Ross manage to climb out of the bath in the end or did he go down the plughole?

Good night, sweet prince x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ares said:


> Did Ross manage to climb out of the bath in the end or did he go down the plughole?
> 
> Good night, sweet prince x


 I'd never let him drown mate, he clings to me like a baby monkey when I'm lifting him out!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ares said:


> Did Ross manage to climb out of the bath in the end or did he go down the plughole?
> 
> Good night, sweet prince x


 I'm bulking mate, won't fit down there :lol:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

140kg didn't get 9 this time failed at 8 but I only 1 day rest between doing bench. It looks like I'm taking my ass of the bench a lot but it's the angle and also there's a gap at the bottom of the bench that makes it look like there's a lot of space but I did take my ass off a lot on the last rep because it was do or die but there is definitely some hip thrusting going on there. I never video my bench but looking at it I do wish I had more control with keep my ass planted

View attachment VID_20180827_125708.mp4


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

160kg X3 again took my ass way off the bench on the last rep

View attachment VID_20180827_124647.mp4


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> 140kg didn't get 9 this time failed at 8 but I only 1 day rest between doing bench. It looks like I'm taking my ass of the bench a lot but it's the angle and also there's a gap at the bottom of the bench that makes it look like there's a lot of space but I did take my ass off a lot on the last rep because it was do or die but there is definitely some hip thrusting going on there. I never video my bench but looking at it I do wish I had more control with keep my ass planted
> 
> View attachment 161313


 Natty Jack takes the lead


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Natty Jack takes the lead


 




160kg x 8


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Got chest tonight I'll do new video at 140kg:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> 140kg didn't get 9 this time failed at 8 but I only 1 day rest between doing bench. It looks like I'm taking my ass of the bench a lot but it's the angle and also there's a gap at the bottom of the bench that makes it look like there's a lot of space but I did take my ass off a lot on the last rep because it was do or die but there is definitely some hip thrusting going on there. I never video my bench but looking at it I do wish I had more control with keep my ass planted
> 
> View attachment 161313


 lol... 7 and a choke hold... you in better shape than @Matt6210

good effort mate ... You need to set yourself right and bring the hands in just an inch or 2 then boom, in for sets of 10.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> 160kg x 8


 And Matt creeps down the inside with a corker putting himself firmly in the lead.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol... 7 and a choke hold... you in better shape than @Matt6210
> 
> good effort mate ... You need to set yourself right and bring the hands in just an inch or 2 then boom, in for sets of 10.


 I was laughing loads when you said choke hold and then watched the video again. I should have kicked my legs up for added effect


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> 160kg x 8


 Haha fair enough nice one


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol... 7 and a choke hold... you in better shape than @Matt6210
> 
> good effort mate ... You need to set yourself right and bring the hands in just an inch or 2 then boom, in for sets of 10.


 More above the bar or more under the bar then? I'll try keep my hands in a bit more next time then see how it goes


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Oioi @The-Real-Deal @Jack of blades

@BLUE(UK) 140kg x 12 tonight


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi @The-Real-Deal @Jack of blades
> 
> @BLUE(UK) 140kg x 12 tonight


 We have a winner! Great stuff :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi @The-Real-Deal @Jack of blades
> 
> @BLUE(UK) 140kg x 12 tonight


 Impressive bro - with a spotter looking over you I reckon you could have squeezed 1-2 more reps


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Impressive bro - with a spotter looking over you I reckon you could have squeezed 1-2 more reps


 Yeah easy mate and even more with elbow straps just wanted to give @The-Real-Deal less to bitch about.

12 reps at 140kg no spotter at all's a big bench man, I'm gonna have 180kg x 8 in the next 6 weeks to 2 month.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah easy mate and even more with elbow straps just wanted to give @The-Real-Deal less to bitch about.
> 
> 12 reps at 140kg no spotter at all's a big bench man, I'm gonna have 180kg x 8 in the next 6 weeks to 2 month.


 No challenging to beat an old fat natty,

Good lift bro :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @Oioi @The-Real-Deal @Jack of blades
> 
> @BLUE(UK) 140kg x 12 tonight


 Not bad for 130 kg mate

Why you got 15s in between them 20s?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Not bad for 130 kg mate
> 
> Why you got 15s in between them 20s?


 Fool


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Fool


 Significantly smaller plates sandwiched between dem 20s

Just making an observation mate... People will be wondering...!

I'm pleased I can motivate you and drive you on mate... Its working a treat..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Significantly smaller plates sandwiched between dem 20s
> 
> Just making an observation mate... People will be wondering...!
> 
> ...


 Guess so.... seeing as I'm already the best it's hard to get motivation mate, but guess your motivating me!!

:thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Guess so.... seeing as I'm already the best it's hard to get motivation mate, but guess* you're* motivating me!!
> 
> :thumb


 Fixed...

I am your internet training coach and you don't even know it.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fixed...
> 
> I am your internet training coach and you don't even know it.


 X 2, my English coach an all!!

:thumb

serious note tho, strength come back quick couole weeks ago honestly could only get 7 on that, think 180kg for 8 in my sights??

Gonna get 160kg for 10 next.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> X 2, my English coach an all!!
> 
> :thumb
> 
> ...


 Props mate, good lifting Matt srs ... My point has been proven, gear use give a huge advantage over a natural lifter. :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Props mate, good lifting Matt srs ... My point has been proven, gear use give a huge advantage over a natural lifter. :thumbup1:


 Tested bench press world record: SHW 710 James Henderson USA 1997 USPF

Untested bench press world record: SHW 738 Kirill Sarychev Russia 11/22/15 WRPF

Only a 28 pound difference. Fvck all really.

https://www.powerliftingwatch.com/records/raw/world


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Props mate, good lifting Matt srs ... My point has been proven, gear use give a huge advantage over a natural lifter. :thumbup1:


 Yeah of course mate massive advantage never doubted that.



EpicSquats said:


> Tested bench press world record: SHW 710 James Henderson USA 1997 USPF
> 
> Untested bench press world record: SHW 738 Kirill Sarychev Russia 11/22/15 WRPF
> 
> ...


 Don't believe it's thst close just because the tested one passed a drugs test at the time he could of used gear for year prior to that.

got it out his system and passed on the day, if some one had never used gear difference would be massive.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Tested bench press world record: SHW 710 James Henderson USA 1997 USPF
> 
> Untested bench press world record: SHW 738 Kirill Sarychev Russia 11/22/15 WRPF
> 
> ...


 Tested does not mean natural. Olympics is meant to be drug free but it's not.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah of course mate massive advantage never doubted that.
> 
> Don't believe it's thst close just because the tested one passed a drugs test at the time he could of used gear for year prior to that.
> 
> got it out his system and passed on the day, if some one had never used gear difference would be massive.


 So what you're saying is @The-Real-Deal will never be able to lift anywhere near a steroid user? Interesting. Interesting.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> So what you're saying is @The-Real-Deal will never be able to lift anywhere near a steroid user? Interesting. Interesting.


 Not every steroid user he outlifts many steroid user on here, but a strong bloke on steroids is going to be fair bit stronger than a natural strong bloke.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> So what you're saying is @The-Real-Deal will never be able to lift anywhere near a steroid user? Interesting. Interesting.


 It depends on the user mate. There's a large proportion of them who cant out lift a natty, you being one of them iirc

I won't go into details as to why because my truthful direct answers will be construed as inflammatory. Sensitive peoples little minds will explode, pics will be posted and a second shits-storm of gear head baiting will ensue @sjacks will get more s**t just because, and the natty 140 thread will live on...


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> 140kg didn't get 9 this time failed at 8 but I only 1 day rest between doing bench. It looks like I'm taking my ass of the bench a lot but it's the angle and also there's a gap at the bottom of the bench that makes it look like there's a lot of space but I did take my ass off a lot on the last rep because it was do or die but there is definitely some hip thrusting going on there. I never video my bench but looking at it I do wish I had more control with keep my ass planted
> 
> View attachment 161313


 Strong mate what gym is that?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> *Sensitive people*s little minds will explode


 sup snowflake? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

sjacks said:


> sup snowflake? :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161333
> 
> ...


 You'd be better off playing dead mate at this point.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> You'd be better off playing dead mate at this point.


 Ow s**t here we go again!!!! My thread will live forever!!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> sup snowflake? :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161333
> 
> ...


 You still alive... LOL

I thought you had crawled back under the rock from whence you came!

How tall did you say you were? 5' 5 nt arf " iirc... Youre no way that tall mate.









Lil munchkin :lol:

You remind me of @TommyBananas









Same height, same drug use, same physique


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> It depends on the user mate. There's a large proportion of them who cant out lift a natty, you being one of them iirc
> 
> I won't go into details as to why because my truthful direct answers will be construed as inflammatory. Sensitive peoples little minds will explode, pics will be posted and a second shits-storm of gear head baiting will ensue @sjacks will get more s**t just because, and the natty 140 thread will live on...


 I'm natty myself. I just think it's funny that natty's like you boast about their strength as a natty as if it's some big achievement despite juicers on this forum being stronger.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm natty myself. I just think it's funny that natty's like you boast about their strength as a natty as if it's some big achievement despite juicers on this forum being stronger.


 I'm pleased for you... :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'm pleased for you... :thumbup1:


 I have pushed the 50's for reps on flat bench as a natty which apparently is a mark of strength so I'm happy with my natty performance. I can't be arsed with the gear. Each to his own. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I have pushed the 50's for reps on flat bench as a natty which apparently is a mark of strength so I'm happy with my natty performance. I can't be arsed with the gear. Each to his own. :thumbup1:


 Good on ya mate... TBH I would expect the guys on gear who have a reasonable understanding of training and nutrition to be stronger than the majority of the guys who choose to stay natural. The clue is in the "performance enhancing drugs" title. This isn't really about me or how much or how little I press, its about the realisation that some people who choose not to take gear are in a lot of cases up there in terms of strength and size with some of the juice boys and props should be given to them for what they have achieved. A good bench mark of this is their natural ability to perform equal to or even above the many users who are all to ready to slag off and put down peoples achievements. It also proves that you don't necessarily need to take peds to achieve your goals....Unfortunately I find the mentality of a large proportion of guys who use will state it is the be all and end all while not getting even close to their natural potential.

For what its worth I have given and do give props to the guys who post up video's and prove there lifts and physiques where warranted .

I have in the past stated what I can lift in a general convo, I would then get called out so I would post up and from there on in it just snowballs. I know I don't help matres at times by ripping the piss but I respond in the same way as I am approached. If people are alright with me I will be more than alright with them. 

Good lifting mate and long may it continue..


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Good on ya mate... TBH I would expect the guys on gear who have a reasonable understanding of training and nutrition to be stronger than the majority of the guys who choose to stay natural. The clue is in the "performance enhancing drugs" title. This isn't really about me or how much or how little I press, its about the realisation that some people who choose not to take gear are in a lot of cases up there in terms of strength and size with some of the juice boys and props should be given to them for what they have achieved. A good bench mark of this is their natural ability to perform equal to or even above the many users who are all to ready to slag off and put down peoples achievements. It also proves that you don't necessarily need to take peds to achieve your goals....Unfortunately I find the mentality of a large proportion of guys who use will state it is the be all and end all while not getting even close to their natural potential.
> 
> For what its worth I have given and do give props to the guys who post up video's and prove there lifts and physiques where warranted .
> 
> ...


 That's a fair statement and defo agree with it.

Only bit I'm stuck on is the bit where you said. "I have in the past stated what I can lift in a general convo"

Reason being I don't think I have ever heard you mention anything about how much you can lift for sets and reps..... :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MM84 said:


> That's a fair statement and defo agree with it.
> 
> Only bit I'm stuck on is the bit where you said. "I have in the past stated what I can lift in a general convo"
> 
> Reason being I don't think I have ever heard you mention anything about how much you can lift for sets and reps..... :whistling:


 Yeah he's right! I've definitely never seen you telling people how much you can lift sets and reps?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Good on ya mate... TBH I would expect the guys on gear who have a reasonable understanding of training and nutrition to be stronger than the majority of the guys who choose to stay natural. The clue is in the "performance enhancing drugs" title. This isn't really about me or how much or how little I press, its about the realisation that some people who choose not to take gear are in a lot of cases up there in terms of strength and size with some of the juice boys and props should be given to them for what they have achieved. A good bench mark of this is their natural ability to perform equal to or even above the many users who are all to ready to slag off and put down peoples achievements. It also proves that you don't necessarily need to take peds to achieve your goals....Unfortunately I find the mentality of a large proportion of guys who use will state it is the be all and end all while not getting even close to their natural potential.
> 
> For what its worth I have given and do give props to the guys who post up video's and prove there lifts and physiques where warranted .
> 
> ...


 I think a lot of it boils down to genetics though say if you or me would be taking roids we will be benching above 200 kg. 180kg 1 rep is the most Iv done. If I or you was roided we would be in elite level of benching no doubt it would over 200kg probably 230kg but I don't expect naturals to be doing what I do on the bench Iv been benching constantly for many years. I think a lot people on gear that cant even reach 150kg not even for one rep is because most of them are just relying on the drugs and not giving there training or nutrition a 100% thought this modern day of weightlifting nutrition is things like pizza because it fits there macros. I don't have room in my diet for unhealthy things


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> I think a lot of it boils down to genetics though say if you or me would be taking roids we will be benching above 200 kg. 180kg 1 rep is the most Iv done. If I or you was roided we would be in elite level of benching no doubt it would over 200kg probably 230kg but I don't expect naturals to be doing what I do on the bench Iv been benching constantly for many years. I think a lot people on gear that cant even reach 150kg not even for one rep is because most of them are just relying on the drugs and not giving there training or nutrition a 100% thought this modern day of weightlifting nutrition is things like pizza because it fits there macros. I don't have room in my diet for unhealthy things


 You will never know so don't sit there and tell me you would bench more than me "if you took steroids" also you got years on me I'm only 32 got another ten years getting stronger.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You still alive... LOL
> 
> I thought you had crawled back under the rock from whence you came!
> 
> ...


 His bastard son LOL


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> You will never know so don't sit there and tell me you would bench more than me "if you took steroids" also you got years on me I'm only 32 got another ten years getting stronger.


 Do you mean age I'm 30


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> His bastard son LOL


 Lol that just sounds funny


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Do you mean age I'm 30


 Always thought you were old, you come accross old, any way it's disrespectful sitting there telling me you would lift more than me if you took steroids, you barely benched 140 for 7.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You will never know so don't sit there and tell me you would bench more than me "if you took steroids" also you got years on me I'm only 32 got another ten years getting stronger.


 Yeah but looking at how strong he is without, he probably would to be fair. I don't want any trouble though.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah but looking at how strong he is without, he probably would to be fair. I don't want any trouble though.


 I did nearly twice as many reps no struggle at all, he was struggling like f**k at 7?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Always thought you were old, you come accross old, any way it's disrespectful sitting there telling me you would lift more than me if you took steroids, you barely benched 140 for 7.


 Wtf haha this made burst out laughing why do I come across as old lol. To be fair I'm only 20kg away from doing a 200kg max


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I did nearly twice as many reps no struggle at all, he was struggling like f**k at 7?


 I did 9 two days ago


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> I did 9 two days ago


 Woopy s**t so does steroids give you you 33% extra strength does it?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> I did 9 two days ago


 Your fu**ing disrespectful you post video benching 7 reps struggling like f**k with fu**ing piss poor form.

i post 12 no struggle perfect form and you sit there and tell me you would be stronger than me on steroids?

naaa


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Woopy s**t so does steroids give you you 33% extra strength does it?


 Yeah


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Woopy s**t so does steroids give you you 33% extra strength does it?


 About that


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Your fu**ing disrespectful you post video benching 7 reps struggling like f**k with fu**ing piss poor form.
> 
> i post 12 no struggle perfect form and you sit there and tell me you would be stronger than me natural?
> 
> naaa


 Wtf are you on about calm down you fu**ing bellend take a fu**ing chill pill jeez


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> About that


 They reckon 20%


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> Wtf are you on about calm down you fu**ing bellend take a fu**ing chill pill jeez


 People like you stay natural get beaten hands down then turn round and say "ow well I would of won if I took steroids"

nope


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Always thought you were old, you come accross old, any way it's disrespectful sitting there telling me you would lift more than me if you took steroids, you barely benched 140 for 7.


 Yeah I would piss all over your measly 200 if I took gear mate... it be 200 for reps n sets.. Like the real real bodybuilders do. 

If i was to take gear it would not be just a daft hobby mate it would be serious shitzle...






:thumbup1:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> People like you stay natural get beaten hands down then turn round and say "ow well I would of won if I took steroids"
> 
> nope


 That's not me at all mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

I honestly just roid raged a bit then I was pacing round the room the lot lol!!

didnt mean to go off on one @Jack of blades but got to see my point mate.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I honestly just roid raged a bit then I was pacing round the room the lot lol!!
> 
> didnt mean to go off on one @Jack of blades but got to see my point mate.


 I don't see your point lol. I said I'd be stronger if I took steroids I definitely believe my bench would be over 200kg. I didn't say I'd be stronger than you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> That's not me at all mate


 Its okay mate matt goes full metal ****tard when some one has anything constructive to say.... He stronger than dorian mate..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> I don't see your point lol. I said I'd be stronger if I took steroids I definitely believe my bench would be over 200kg


 I'd be a fu**ing ninja if I lived in China and was taught by shaolin monks from the age of 5.

but I haven't and I'm not....

a lot like you with the steroid comments.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Its okay mate matt goes full metal ****tard when some one has anything constructive to say.... He stronger than dorian mate..


 Its like me saying I'd be a professional football if I was any good at football.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> That's like me saying I'd be a professional football if I was any good at football.


 Funny that, I used to be a pro footballer...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Funny that, I used to be a pro footballer...


 I do go full ****tard from time to time tho init mate, makes me piss when you say that lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve stedded up to death would be a force to be reckoned with @Matt6210 tbh mate. Imagine that beast with tren power, he'd be smoking 12 reps for breakfast no worries


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Natty Steve stedded up to death would be a force to be reckoned with @Matt6210 tbh mate. Imagine that beast with tren power, he'd be smoking 12 reps for breakfast no worries


 Don't know mate I've never even seen him post a video.... eva...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I do go full ****tard from time to time tho init mate, makes me piss when you say that lol


 Yeah but you went* full metal ****tard* that time mate... Just face it, there might actually be stronger people out there than you...Just because a natural lifter chooses to be so does not make him weaker than you. if the truth be known it actually makes him stronger in every way both physically and mentally. He has the strength of character to remain true to himself and test his own natural ability against his own goals. He has not succumb'd to pear pressure driven by the media image that is portrayed day in day out.. On the flip side the weak minded easily lead ****tard jumps on the gear at the drop of a hat so he can fit in to society, otherwise he will struggle through life falling in and out of prison for petty crimes like theft because he wants what he can not have.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Don't know mate I've never even seen him post a video.... eva...


 He's suprisingly nimble yano. He pretty much back flips onto the bench and just pounds em out no bother!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Natty Steve stedded up to death would be a force to be reckoned with @Matt6210 tbh mate. Imagine that beast with tren power, he'd be smoking 12 reps for breakfast no worries


 There ya go mat its official...

That said you're safe mate, I'm far to strong a person to fall into the trap so many weaker minded people find themselves in...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah but you went* full metal ****tard* that time mate... Just face it there might actually be stronger people out there than you...Just because a natural lifter chooses to be so does not make him weaker than you. if the truth be known it actually makes him stronger in every way both physically and mentally. He has the strength of character to remain true to himself and test his own natural ability against his own goals. He has not succumb'd to pear pressure driven by the media image that is portrayed day in day out.. On the flip side the weak minded easily lead ****tard jumps on the gear at the drop of a hat so he can fit in to society, otherwise he will struggle through life falling in and out of prison for petty crimes like theft because he wants what he can not have.


 Your going off point a little yet again mate, we're simply talking about strength in lifting weights up and down, so no they are not stronger.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> There ya go mat its official...
> 
> That said you're safe mate, I'm far to strong a person to fall into the trap so many weaker minded people find themselves in...


 And mate I honestly have never even seen a video of you lifting anything? So how do I judge?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> He's suprisingly nimble yano. He pretty much back flips onto the bench and just pounds em out no bother!


 @Oioi Thanks for posting up mate, Looking at your avi you have just reminded me....

get two pints of milk on the way home


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Don't know mate I've never even seen him post a video.... eva...


 True test of strength is how long you can Zumba


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

So it's settled then lads. @Jack of blades is pound for pound the strongest, with @Matt6210 really making an effort to keep up. Great work lads.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> So it's settled then lads. @Jack of blades is pound for pound the strongest, with @Matt6210 really making an effort to keep up. Great work lads.


 Watch his video mate, he does 7 reps nearly choked himself out on the 8th as he can't push it up and I think his arse stays on the bench for maybe one rep?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> So it's settled then lads. @Jack of blades is pound for pound the strongest, with @Matt6210 really making an effort to keep up. Great work lads.


 It would actually be a good video for those epic gym fails compilations lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I'd be a fu**ing ninja if I lived in China and was taught by shaolin monks from the age of 5.
> 
> but I haven't and I'm not....
> 
> a lot like you with the steroid comments.


 No ya wouldn't ya too fat


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Watch his video mate, he does 7 reps nearly choked himself out on the 8th as he can't push it up and I think his arse stays on the bench for maybe one rep?


 Pound for pound, steroid free. He's got my vote.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No ya wouldn't ya to fat


 Yeap :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Steve delivering a devastating blow right there


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Pound for pound, steroid free. He's got my vote.


 Yeap :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeap :lol:


 And clumsy

and your form is pretty poor on them 12 reps.. you#re all over the place like a fu**ing windmill.

there is room for improvement there mate ... 

strong


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Steve delivering a devastating blow right there


 People going to always be jealous when your the best mate, it's tough at the top...

:thumb


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I squat more than all you slags anyway.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And clumsy
> 
> and your form is pretty poor on them 12 reps.. you#re all over the place like a fu**ing windmill.
> 
> ...


 Lol fool :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> you missed out fool :lol:


 Sorry


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Mr T pittys the fool that can't bench 140 for reps

Edit: @sjacks vest design right there for ye


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> I squat more than all you slags anyway.


 I honestly don't know mate, starting squats 2moro!! Will be very s**t I'm sure, how about you?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@Jack of blades Could bench 250kg easy on the juice. You can tell.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> @Jack of blades Could bench 250kg easy on the juice. You can tell.


 300kg


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> @Jack of blades Could bench 250kg easy on the juice. You can tell.


 Is the part where a bar with 140kg crushes his neck after 7 reps where you can tell?

where I could tell...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I honestly don't know mate, starting squats 2moro!! Will be very s**t I'm sure, how about you?


 You'll be good, I mean you can manage to carry that head around..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You'll be good, I mean you can manage to carry that head around..


 Lol!! I've ran out of likes btw!!

:thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Can we add a questionaire to the thread? Let the people speak!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I honestly don't know mate, starting squats 2moro!! Will be very s**t I'm sure, how about you?


 I tend not to tell people how much I squat. It's like telling people how much you earn. People can get offended. It's very serious business you know.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You still alive... LOL
> 
> I thought you had crawled back under the rock from whence you came!
> 
> ...


 @The-Real-Deal = No videos, no photos, no training log. Boasts about looking better than most of the users on this forum, constantly slates people for using gear and is obsessed with bench press as if it's the holy grail of weightlifting... Ah Steve my old spud, this is your natty life being untangled before your very eyes 

If you like, send me your address and I give you a free vial of Tren to get you started on the road to developing an actual physique like me. Once you start training and eating right for a few years (no more Greggs) you'll be less scared of posting a photo :thumb


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Is the part where a bar with 140kg crushes his neck after 7 reps where you can tell?
> 
> where I could tell...


 It wouldn't crush my neck as I would start repping it out with my Addams apple


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I give you a free vial of Tren to get you started


 its painfully obvious your need is greater than mine... 

Thanks all the same. :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

In reality no one except other lifters give a sh1t about how much you bench lol. Women certainly don't give a fvck.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Lol!! I've ran out of likes btw!!
> 
> :thumb


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Oioi said:


> Mr T pittys the fool that can't bench 140 for reps
> 
> Edit: @sjacks vest design right there for ye


 Funny you should mention that, I'm working on a vector design right now:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Funny you should mention that, I'm working on a vector design right now:
> 
> View attachment 161351


 That actually looks quite good...

apologies for not ripping the pisss


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> It would actually be a good video for those epic gym fails compilations lol


 :lol: I can't see this jack of no trades Vids - must have used some shitty site as the iPhone won't pick it up.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Funny you should mention that, I'm working on a vector design right now:
> 
> View attachment 161351


 Put a potato head on it mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> :lol: I can't see this jack of no trades Vids - must have used some shitty site as the iPhone won't pick it up.


 Yeah same with me mate, I went on my laptop to view it, well worth the look tho.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I honestly don't know mate, starting squats 2moro!! Will be very s**t I'm sure, how about you?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161353


 Now we all recognise Matts "talk to the hand, the face ain't listening" face but his pose is a new one?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161353


 My top half's bigger :lol:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Finished. If you nick my design I'll have to set Steve O on you, he'll mash you up for dinner... after a few bench press stories.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Finished. If you nick my design I'll have to set Steve O on you, he'll mash you up for dinner... after a few bench press stories.
> 
> View attachment 161355


 2 on the left are cool :thumb


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Finished. If you nick my design I'll have to set Steve O on you, he'll mash you up for dinner... after a few bench press stories.
> 
> View attachment 161355


 If the bottom left bulked up a bit he could pretend to be the Hulk.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Crazy thread and easily sorted.

Post up bench vids.

Post up physique pics.

Real Deal and SJacks primarily but anyone else who wants to get involved.

I have 100s of vids (245SQ * 1 from yesterday is latest) and a few physique pics in my threads if anyone wants to see them (I can also post up here if needed).


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Crazy thread and easily sorted.
> 
> Post up bench vids.
> 
> ...


 I posted a bench video and a physique shot both taken yesterday mate.

you got more chance of platting spunk than seeing a video or picture from @The-Real-Deal he just posts on thread after thread whst he can lift.

ive been on this site 3 - 4 months never seen him post a video.

all he's about is trying to take the piss out of everyone else who posts pic, try's to discredit everyone's videos and make childish pictures out of people pics.

He really has become what he used to say he hated the most......

a faceless internet troll with absolutely zero credibility.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I posted a bench video and a physique shot both taken yesterday mate.
> 
> you got more chance of platting spunk than seeing a video or picture from @The-Real-Deal he just posts on thread after thread whst he can lift.
> 
> ...


 You're starting to sound like me... :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> I posted a bench video and a physique shot both taken yesterday mate.
> 
> you got more chance of platting spunk than seeing a video or picture from @The-Real-Deal he just posts on thread after thread whst he can lift.
> 
> ...


 He has posted pics and vids but people used them to photoshop hence he's removed them. It was a long time ago though so I couldn't tell you much about the pics n vids except there were sets and reps hence he's @The-Real-Deal

Ah, looks like he's posted.

As for strongest on the site, perhaps MattGriff although I don't think he posts any more, @Chelsea is another strong mo'fo for sets and reps but he's a bodybuilder.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You're starting to sound like me... :thumbup1:


 Saying how it is pal!

Did you really used to post videos before I joined and started doing so?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He has posted pics and vids but people used them to photoshop hence he's removed them. It was a long time ago though so I couldn't tell you much about the pics n vids except there were sets and reps hence he's @The-Real-Deal
> 
> Ah, looks like he's posted.
> 
> As for strongest on the site, perhaps MattGriff although I don't think he posts any more, @Chelsea is another strong mo'fo for sets and reps but he's a bodybuilder.


 That's a bit odd seeing as that's what he does to other people's pics now...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Saying how it is pal!
> 
> Did you really used to post videos before I joined and started doing so?


 Yes I have had journals up, I've posted pics videos etc etc on many occasions mainly when I have been called out by someone. Due to my age I am not one of the insta snowflake generation so rarely took any pic or videos until I joint the site.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yes I have had journals up, I've posted pics videos etc etc on many occasions mainly when I have been called out by someone. Due to my age I am not one of the insta snowflake generation so rarely took any pic or videos until I joint the site.


 How come you don't post pics or vids now then?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> How come you don't post pics or vids now then?


 Same reason you got a pretty bra picture made haha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Same reason you got a pretty bra picture made haha


 And I stil post pics regularly.

thats Not it at all, it's because he's not confident in how he looks, but then he will take the piss out of everyone else who posts pics.

makes no sense.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Not at all, it's because he's not confident in how he looks, but then he will take the piss out of everyone else who posts pics.
> 
> makes no sense.


 iv seen the vids of his lifts so cant call him on strength claims

BBBBBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

as blue says physique has yet to be proven


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> That's a bit odd seeing as that's what he does to other people's pics now...


 Your mate @sjacks kicked that s**t off in this thread. I normally leave people content well alone as I dont think its right to mess with it, just like I like my content to be left alone. I will reiterate... I think it is bang out of order for people to mess around with other peoples content hence my PM to that ****tard, the same ****tard further destroyed his own integrity by posting up a private message in the open forum in an attempt to get a few cheap likes ... FFS what an idiot ...This again is something I will never do.

This is the only thread where you will find I have stooped to ****tard level in order to join the crowd and wallow in a sea of ****tardednesss. Monkey see Monkey do.... Take me as you will because quite frankly my dear I don't give a damn...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He has posted pics and vids but people used them to photoshop hence he's removed them. It was a long time ago though so I couldn't tell you much about the pics n vids except there were sets and reps hence he's @The-Real-Deal
> 
> Ah, looks like he's posted.
> 
> As for strongest on the site, perhaps MattGriff although I don't think he posts any more, @Chelsea is another strong mo'fo for sets and reps but he's a bodybuilder.


 Matt Griff very strong but not been on for ages. Chelsea is strong (esp bench) but BBer as you state so no 1RMs AFAIK. No idea who has biggest total on here nowadays. I got 750 last year and am pushing for 800 in British Finals in November.

There used to be a strongest lifts thread but I think it died.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> How come you don't post pics or vids now then?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Your mate @sjacks kicked that s**t off in this thread. I normally leave people content well alone as I dont think its right to mess with it, just like I like my content to be left alone. I will reiterate... I think it is bang out of order for people to mess around with other peoples content hence my PM to that ****tard, the same ****tard further destroyed his own integrity by posting up a private message in the open forum in an attempt to get a few cheap likes ... FFS what an idiot ...This again is something I will never do.
> 
> This is the only thread where you will find I have stooped to ****tard level in order to join the crowd and wallow in a sea of ****tardednesss. Monkey see Monkey do.... Take me as you will because quite frankly my dear I don't give a damn...


 I didn't do anything to your photos? Or post private messages?

yet you did mine?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161365


 How am I in anyway deluded I'm saying it exactly how it is?

you think the childish little pics with writing on when you don't actually have anything to say to someone Is a little pathetic an all?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> And I stil post pics regularly.
> 
> thats Not it at all, it's because he's not confident in how he looks, but then he will take the piss out of everyone else who posts pics.
> 
> makes no sense.


 HE POSTED IN HERE M8

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/253273-how-big-can-you-truly-get-naturally/?page=3&do=embed


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Matt Griff very strong but not been on for ages. Chelsea is strong (esp bench) but BBer as you state so no 1RMs AFAIK. No idea who has biggest total on here nowadays. I got 750 last year and am pushing for 800 in British Finals in November.
> 
> There used to be a strongest lifts thread but I think it died.


 @Dark sim I believe is strong too.

Even if it's not 1RM, if someone is doing say 180kg inclines for 3 sets of 8 or something, I can't see them not doing 200kg or a 1RM(they'd probably do a triple or something IF they wanted to try).

Also, I struggle to see someone as 'strong' if they're only strong on pressing yet weak on other lifts such as rows, pull ups, squats(not leg press as too many variables) but then not everyone trains full body and I can see how not everyone will agree with my view but such is life...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Dark sim I believe is strong too.
> 
> Even if it's not 1RM, if someone is doing say 180kg inclines for 3 sets of 8 or something, I can't see them not doing 200kg or a 1RM(they'd probably do a triple or something IF they wanted to try).
> 
> Also, I struggle to see someone as 'strong' if they're only strong on pressing yet weak on other lifts such as rows, pull ups, squats(not leg press as too many variables) but then not everyone trains full body and I can see how not everyone will agree with my view but such is life...


 Yep, Dark Sim is another. Agree about reps too, don't have to be 1RM.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I didn't do anything to your photos? Or post private messages?
> 
> yet you did mine?


 This is your thread so you take ownership of it... :001_tt2:

Having a pop at folks via creating a thread about them is pretty low IMHO.. But hey, lets all hail Fat Matt....pr**k :blowme:

Again this is something I would never do.

Simply because people are tucked behind a keyboard does not remove their moral obligation and the moral compass. You have either got it or you haven't. My regular use of the word ****tard in this thread tells a huge story and implies that the majority of the posting is just that... Totally ****tarded, it is devoid of any real intelligence, an intelligent guy can stoop down to ****tard level however you cannot drag a ****tard up to his level of intelligence .. It is what it is...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think posting PMs on open board is correct BTW.

The messing with peoples pics can be humorous I suppose. I can understand people being upset with it though so, if someone is offended, it should be removed.

Pics and vids of lifts and physiques should be up on all journals anyhow. But they should defo be up if someone is calling someone out.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> I don't think posting PMs on open board is correct BTW.
> 
> The messing with peoples pics can be humorous I suppose. I can understand people being upset with it though so, if someone is offended, it should be removed.
> 
> Pics and vids of lifts and physiques should be up on all journals anyhow. But they should defo be up if someone is calling someone out.


 I think this really is the moral of the story to the whole thread, @The-Real-Deal constantly badgering people to post pics or bench videos while posting nothing himself.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

There will be picture of me all over this site from years back starting from the day I joined. after a long spell of time away from lifting (almost 3 years with a broken leg, dislocated ankle and then an umbilical hernia). I joined the site for some inspiration and posted a journal with pictures and videos of my transformation. I met with Banzi who was quite surprised at how good my physique was back then and posted positive comments. There is/was plenty content starting from me being 18st 9 back when I joined to just the other week/month with videos of various benching escapades, hack squatting 230kg for 6 etc etc I have always been pretty open and honest on this site....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I think this really is the moral of the story to the whole thread, @The-Real-Deal constantly badgering people to post pics or bench videos while posting nothing himself.


 Not to mention vids of curls, rows, etc

Mat you haven't been on this site a conker season mate and you just jump to assumption.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Not to mention vids of curls, rows, etc
> 
> Mat you haven't been on this site a conker season mate and you just jump to assumption.


 All I can go off is from what I see Steve

from you I see nothing...

just talk...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> All I can go off is from what I see Steve
> 
> from you I see nothing...
> 
> just talk...


 And talk is all you will get whilst you're in full ****tard mode


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And talk is all you will get whilst you're in full ****tard mode


 Ok buddy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Not to mention vids of curls, rows, etc
> 
> Mat you haven't been on this site *a conker season* mate and you just jump to assumption.


 :lol:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

god this forum has got slow, I have been on holiday to spain for a week and come back to the same argument going on in this thread !! lols


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I met with Banzi who was quite surprised at how good my physique was back then and posted positive comments


 Banzi was well-known as a piss taker wasn't he 

Only joking Stevo.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> god this forum has got slow, I have been on holiday to spain for a week and come back to the same argument going on in this thread !! lols


 pics of you on plane, off plane, in pool, eating paella or I call bullsh1t


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Haven't read since page 38. Can't be arsed. Did pics and videos get posted or is it still keyboard warriors


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sure this thread happened once before with photo shopping pics?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267127-big-17st-beefy-intimidating-looking-v-12st-ripped-to-fck-with-abs/?page=4

@Matt6210


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> Haven't read since page 38. Can't be arsed. Did pics and videos get posted or is it still keyboard warriors


 No videos from Steve obviously, I posted a new 140kg x 12 reps tho.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

sjacks said:


> sup snowflake? :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161333
> 
> ...


 Oooft


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> No videos from Steve obviously, I posted a new 140kg x 12 reps tho.


 Fake weight! Lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@The-Real-Deal

mate please tell me that's some kind of wind up fu**ing plz to god?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-Deal
> 
> mate please tell me that's some kind of wind up fu**ing plz to god?
> 
> View attachment 161373


 thats what I feel like after a week of no training drinking everyday and eating my bodyweight in tapas !! lols


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-Deal
> 
> mate please tell me that's some kind of wind up fu**ing plz to god?
> 
> View attachment 161373


 I've masturbated to worse


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-Deal
> 
> mate please tell me that's some kind of wind up fu**ing plz to god?
> 
> View attachment 161373


 I posted it mate, I was over 18 n half stone there after 3 years out with injury..

Like I say I have posted many pics over the years and have been pretty honest... If people dig further there is much more content

It is what it is mate... I have come a long way since that was taken.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-Deal
> 
> mate please tell me that's some kind of wind up fu**ing plz to god?
> 
> View attachment 161373


 Better pair of tits than my missus but she is only a C cup


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@sjacks


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I posted it mate, I was over 18 n half stone there after 3 years out with injury..
> 
> Like I say I have posted many pics over the years and have been pretty honest... If people dig further there is much more content
> 
> It is what it is mate... I have come a long way since that was taken.


 Looking threw some old threads people have given me, you have been doing this behaviour for years?

its very attention seeking isn't it?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Looking threw some old threads people have given me, you have been doing this behaviour for years?
> 
> its very attention seeking isn't it?


 we are very alike :whistling:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah same with me mate, I went on my laptop to view it, well worth the look tho.


 :lol: haha your right what a video 7 reps then bam failed!! s**t physique to. Couldn't see the bar touching chest due to the gut  and this t**t has the cheek to post s**t on my journal looking like that :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> :lol: haha your right what a video 7 reps then bam failed!! s**t physique to. Couldn't see the bar touching chest due to the gut  and this t**t has the cheek to post s**t on my journal looking like that :lol:


 His arse is also off the seat onevery rep, cheeky c**t posts that last night, I post mine and he tells me he would be stronger than me if he took steroids.

how he had the front to upload the video in the first place it looks like something off those "epic gym fails" compilations.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> His arse is also off the seat onevery rep, cheeky c**t posts that last night, I post mine and he tells me he would be stronger than me if he took steroids.
> 
> how he had the front to upload the video in the first place it looks like something off those "epic gym fails" compilations.


 Bollox he would!! his reps were s**t!! He was able to fail on the safety bars lol! That shows how high his arse was off the bench in order for the bar to touch his body :lol:

Some plums to post that s**t up after your set lol.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Bollox he would!! his reps were s**t!! He was able to fail on the safety bars lol! That shows how high his arse was off the bench in order for the bar to touch his body :lol:
> 
> Some plums to post that s**t up after your set lol.


 Think he posted before tbh, fair play to him for having a go, but don't be telling me you would be stronger than me if you took steroids after I've just watched that lol

:lol:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> @The-Real-Deal
> 
> mate please tell me that's some kind of wind up fu**ing plz to god?
> 
> View attachment 161373


 I don't even need to Photoshop that, speaks *VOLUMES*!

No wonder you don't want to post your pictures @The-Real-Deal you fat Greggs munching c**t! And to think you had the audacity to try to take the piss out of me. fu**ing hell m8 :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I don't even need to Photoshop that, speaks *VOLUMES*!
> 
> No wonder you don't want to post your pictures @The-Real-Deal you fat Greggs munching c**t! And to think you had the audacity to try to take the piss out of me. fu**ing hell m8 :lol:


 That picture think its before he start to train properly

but its all we got now as that bitch deleted everything

Stevo post up,,, cant be as bad as that one mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> That picture think its before he start to train properly
> 
> but its all we got now as that bitch deleted everything
> 
> Stevo post up,,, cant be as bad as that one mate


 LOL I went from that @ 18 st 9 to a 16 st 5 witha a 140kg bench with abs training naturally in less time than @sjacks has been on steroids... Speaks volumes indeed. I will post a pic up soon matey..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL I went from that @ 18 st 9 to a 16 st 5 witha a 140kg bench with abs training naturally in less time than @sjacks has been on steroids... Speaks volumes indeed. I will post a pic up soon matey..


 Your pics are like rocking horse s**t bro :thumb .

@Frandeman looking good on that pic on recent pics thread bro, you put little weight on?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Your pics are like rocking horse s**t bro :thumb .
> 
> @Frandeman looking good on that pic on recent pics thread bro, you put little weight on?


 Yeah I don't like to leave to much up on an open forum.

Nah usually hover around the 16st - 16 n half stone mark nowadays It don't change much... its roughly 16.5 day in day out which is easily sustainable with my training and caloric intake

frandys bulking ... he wants to beat my bench


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Your pics are like rocking horse s**t bro :thumb .
> 
> @Frandeman looking good on that pic on recent pics thread bro, you put little weight on?


 Yes man

Need some weight on me to beat that fake natty :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah I don't like to leave to much up on an open forum.
> 
> Nah usually hover around the 16st - 16 n half stone mark nowadays It don't change much... its roughly 16.5 day in day out which is easily sustainable with my training and caloric intake
> 
> frandys bulking ... he wants to beat my bench


 What sorts cals you eat a day mate? Around the 4k? He looks much better for it already delts come up quick.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> What sorts cals you eat a day mate? Around the 4k? He looks much better for it already delts come up quick.


 I never count calories.... it all about nutrition with me.

a calorie is just a unit if measure.

*calorie* (symbol: cal), is defined as the amount of energy needed to raise the temperature of one gram of water by one degree Celsius at a pressure of one atmosphere.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I never count calories.... it all about nutrition with me.
> 
> a calorie is just a unit if measure.
> 
> *calorie* (symbol: cal), is defined as the amount of energy needed to raise the temperature of one gram of water by one degree Celsius at a pressure of one atmosphere.


 You aim for a set amount of protein and set amount of carbs?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Summer it's finish

Time to eat and get big again

Weight 90 kg now 100kg for Christmas


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You aim for a set amount of protein and set amount of carbs?


 just eaten one whole chicken breast for lunch, chopped up and put between two slices of whole grain buttered bread. 1 coffee and an apple. that will do me till tea time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> just eaten one whole chicken breast for lunch, chopped up and put between two slices of whole grain buttered bread. 1 coffee and an apple. that will do me till tea time.


 What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Summer it's finish
> 
> Time to eat and get big again
> 
> Weight 90 kg now 100kg for Christmas


 What AAS will you be using to beat the sets n reps?

I think that you'll get more custom at 100kg unless your punters expect you to wear a school uniform. :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> just eaten one whole chicken for lunch, chopped up and put between two loaves of whole grain bread. 1 vat of coffee and an apple orchard. that will do me till tea time.


 *fixed*

Post your photo u fat cnut! 

Seriously man I won't do sh1t to it (I promise) and if you're worried someone else might, block your head out like many on here do.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL I went from that @ 18 st 9 to a 16 st 5 witha a 140kg bench with abs training naturally in less time than @sjacks has been on steroids... Speaks volumes indeed.* I will post a pic up soon matey*..


 No you won't.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

sjacks said:


> *fixed*
> 
> Post your photo u fat cnut!
> 
> Seriously man I won't do sh1t to it (I promise) and if you're worried someone else might, block your head out like many on here do.


 It's a fair size of a head to block out :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What did you have for breakfast?


 bowl of all bran and 2 whole grain toast and a coffee


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@The-Real-Deal last bench video is so old here is the camera that took it and the bench he used.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> No you won't.


 Okay I wont simple


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What AAS will you be using to beat the sets n reps?
> 
> I think that you'll get more custom at 100kg unless your punters expect you to wear a school uniform. :thumbup1:


 Natty :tt2:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Watch his video mate, he does 7 reps nearly choked himself out on the 8th as he can't push it up and I think his arse stays on the bench for maybe one rep?


 unless you are officially competing arse on the bench doesnt matter really.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Natty :tt2:


 Haha. It was a serious question although the other part I was obviously taking the piss. :thumbup1:


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha. It was a serious question although the other part I was obviously taking the piss. :thumbup1:


 Something tells me it'll be Tren lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Vinny said:


> Something tells me it'll be Tren lol


 It won't be just one compound.

Test

Tren

HGH

Maybe some Nap 50's. Lol.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It won't be just one compound.
> 
> Test
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah goes without saying if he goes with Tren he'll be on Test as well .

I'm interested in seeing him hit 100kg lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Think they got mine and @The-Real-Deal t shirt order mixed up!!

i wanted a "dianabol breakfast of champions" t shirt and got this!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Think they got mine and @The-Real-Deal t shirt order mixed up!!
> 
> i wanted a "dianabol breakfast of champions" t shirt and got this!!
> 
> View attachment 161385


 Looking small with that shirt on mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Looking small with that shirt on mate


 Its an xxl


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Its an xxl


 exactly... pass it over and ill stretch it for you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just took a quick snap...

Yhat's how a t shirt is supposed to fit

Excuse the flash in the mirror...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161389
> 
> 
> Just took a quick snap...
> ...


 Lol a skin tight medium polo top, I wouldn't fit in Lyle and Scott mate and that's not even taking the piss.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161389
> 
> 
> Just took a quick snap...
> ...


 Stevie big guns :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MM84 said:


> Stevie big guns :thumbup1:


 I'm fkn mahhooooosvie IRL



Matt6210 said:


> Lol a skin tight medium polo top, I wouldn't fit in Lyle and Scott mate and that's not even taking the piss.


 Well i'm not in a xxl looking baggy like you wear them matey...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161389
> 
> 
> Just took a quick snap...
> ...


 You look like a bulldog chewing a wasp bro


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It won't be just one compound.
> 
> Test
> 
> ...


 Fixed mate :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You look like a bulldog chewing a wasp bro


 Balhhh ... I chew bulldogs while their chewing wasps mate,

That's my happy face


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Its an xxl


 so whats that, 2 sizes to big?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

XXXL :001_tt2:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> His arse is also off the seat onevery rep, cheeky c**t posts that last night, I post mine and he tells me he would be stronger than me if he took steroids.
> 
> how he had the front to upload the video in the first place it looks like something off those "epic gym fails" compilations.


 Can't find this video. What page?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a video I took a good few months ago now... Nothing special, just looking big n strong at 16st 5-ish-lbs. Nothing much has changed since with the exception of additional training under the belt thus looking slightly better with a bigger bench and a little leaner to date

I really need to take some more up to date footage. I prefer video to photos as it give s truer picture in real light of how you look opposed to the magic of smokescreens, lighting and filters used in many pics posted on the site.

Like I say I have always posted up and left myself open to ridicule so dig out fellas... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

herc said:


> :lol: haha your right what a video 7 reps then bam failed!! s**t physique to. Couldn't see the bar touching chest due to the gut  and this t**t has the cheek to post s**t on my journal looking like that :lol:


 Your a nice fellow


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Here's a video I took a good few months ago now... Nothing special, just looking big n strong at 16st 5-ish-lbs. Nothing much has changed since with the exception of additional training under the belt thus looking slightly better with a bigger bench and a little leaner to date
> 
> I really need to take some more up to date footage. I prefer video to photos as it give s truer picture in real light of how you look opposed to the magic of smokescreens, lighting and filters used in many pics posted on the site.
> 
> Like I say I have always posted up and left myself open to ridicule so dig out fellas... :thumbup1:


 Nah I wont criticise I think you look good considering your age and natty status!!

even tho you criticise everything I post!!

:thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Nah I wont criticise I think you look good considering your age and natty status!!
> 
> even tho you criticise everything I post!!
> 
> :thumb


 No I don't, I give props and decent convo where due mate. I think your getting confused with my retorts... I will always answer in the same way I was originally replied to. You be okay with me and i will be more than okay with you. Its just the way I am.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No I don't, I give props and decent convo where due mate. I think your getting confused with my retorts... I will always answer in the same way I was originally replied to. You be okay with me and i will be more than okay with you. Its just the way I am.


 So you think I'm a beast then?

:lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> Can't find this video. What page?


 Did you find it bro? It don't work on I phone?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> So you think I'm a beast then?
> 
> :lol:


 No

I think there is room for improvement considering your gear use. And that is a compliment btw


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No
> 
> I think there is room for improvement considering your gear use. And that is a compliment btw


 Always room for improvement pal, how is that a compliment in anyway tho?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Always room for improvement pal, how is that a compliment in anyway tho?


 you can be bigger, stronger and in better shape proportionately if you screw your loaf


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you can be bigger, stronger and in better shape proportionately if you screw your loaf


 I'll get there buddy, really concentrating on getting to 17stone, my legs(training them twice a week) and 180kg for 8 bench at the moment.

should have 160kg for 10 in next 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I'll get there buddy, really concentrating on getting to 17stone, my legs(training them twice a week) and 180kg for 8 bench at the moment.
> 
> should have 160kg for 10 in next 2 - 3 weeks.


 I sincerely wish you the best of luck mate. I personally would ease on the bench and bring the lacking body parts into line first. It all depends on what you want though.. and only you can answer that one.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I sincerely wish you the best of luck mate. I personally would ease on the bench and bring the lacking body parts into line first. It all depends on what you want though.. and only you can answer that one.


 You know what mate looks wise my chest doesn't look anywhere near as big as my shoulders it's just pretty strong.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I sincerely wish you the best of luck mate. I personally would ease on the bench and bring the lacking body parts into line first. It all depends on what you want though.. and only you can answer that one.


 Personally I would but I also wanna see Matt do 180kg for 8reps before something snaps.

@simonboyle the video is a link to a download about 3 pages back.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Personally I would but I also wanna see Matt do 180kg for 8reps before something snaps.
> 
> @simonboyle the video is a link to a download about 3 pages back.


 I think that's a thanks on that comment mate lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> I think that's a thanks on that comment mate lol


 After i post it, I realised I should have added a smiley even though I wasn't joking.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> After i post it, I realised I should have added a smiley even though I wasn't joking.


 A smiley might of just toned it down a bit made it not as blunt lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> A smiley might of just toned it down a bit made it not as blunt lol


 You know I mean no harm. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You know what mate looks wise my chest doesn't look anywhere near as big as my shoulders it's just pretty strong.


 That's cause ur shoulders will be taking the weight on flat bench

X


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> That's cause ur shoulders will be taking the weight on flat bench
> 
> X


 Shoulders always grown bigger than everything else mate


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Here's a video I took a good few months ago now... Nothing special, just looking big n strong at 16st 5-ish-lbs. Nothing much has changed since with the exception of additional training under the belt thus looking slightly better with a bigger bench and a little leaner to date
> 
> I really need to take some more up to date footage. I prefer video to photos as it give s truer picture in real light of how you look opposed to the magic of smokescreens, lighting and filters used in many pics posted on the site.
> 
> Like I say I have always posted up and left myself open to ridicule so dig out fellas... :thumbup1:


 Come on mate, not trying to start s**t, but that vid is old..

The avi pic you used to have was a screenshot from that vid, and I swear you had that avi pic since I first joined this forum, which was like 2-3years ago.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Did you find it bro? It don't work on I phone?


 Nope.

I'll look again.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Come on mate, not trying to start s**t, but that vid is old..
> 
> The avi pic you used to have was a screenshot from that vid, and I swear you had that avi pic since I first joined this forum, which was like 2-3years ago.


 Nope, I don't think so its not that old really..

I joined the site in 2014

Like I say I don't take videos n pics very often my 140 benching being the most recent which are a couple of months old..My bench and condition has improved since I took that video. I remain a similar weight and condition year round.

I have also stated I need to take some more up to date footage, but I don't think you will see any huge difference.maybe a little bigger n a little leaner.

Why not post up your benching mate to keep in the spirit of the thread..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Let's face it. At least a few thousand members of this forum are stronger than @The-Real-Deal. No shame in it. Just reality.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nope, I don't think so its not that old really..
> 
> I joined the site in 2014
> 
> ...


 I never said you looked like s**t in that vid, you clearly look pretty huge, and if it really is from way back you should look even better now, not sure why you keep posting the same from way back,

Surely you must have made improvements,

And no I'm not going to post a bench vid, I have nothing to prove, not claiming to look like a god either, and never said you looked like s**t, I just stated that the vid is old...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Let's face it. At least a few thousand members of this forum are stronger than @The-Real-Deal. No shame in it. Just reality.


 Fishing mate?

:lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Fishing mate?
> 
> :lol:


 Me? Never! :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> I never said you looked like s**t in that vid, you clearly look pretty huge, and if it really is from way back you should look even better now, not sure why you keep posting the same from way back,
> 
> Surely you must have made improvements,
> 
> And no I'm not going to post a bench vid, I have nothing to prove, not claiming to look like a god either, and never said you looked like s**t, I just stated that the vid is old...


 No problem mate, I'm knocking on for 50 mate and not one to take a pic at every opportunity my fans require :lol: Phones were for talking to people in my day. I'm not from the Instagram generation so forgive me for not being as current in the updating of my status.. lol

I'm at the gym tomorrow so if I think on and take my phone I might take some fresh media for update or what ever you call it.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No problem mate, I'm knocking on for 50 mate and not one to take a pic at every opportunity my fans require :lol: Phones were for talking to people in my day. I'm not from the Instagram generation so forgive me for not being as current in the updating of my status.. lol
> 
> I'm at the gym tomorrow so if I think on and take my phone I might take some fresh media for update or what ever you call it.


 Shut up Steve you fvcking love it you attention whore. :lol:


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

Ya are a little bitch Steve

'I'm nearly 50 mate, natural mate! 140 mate!'

piss off, lol.. I'm surprised you're not on innzta innit, ya little girl

and you Should have some gear, get some meat on those bones this side of 50 :thumbup1:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

dannymart said:


> Ya are a little bitch Steve
> 
> 'I'm nearly 50 mate, natural mate! 140 mate!'
> 
> ...


 After 50 pages this is my first post in this thread ,keep out of it mate don't you think there is enough trouble going down :thumbup1:


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

After 50 pages this is my second, and why I have had a giggle


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No problem mate, I'm knocking on for 50 mate and not one to take a pic at every opportunity my fans require :lol: Phones were for talking to people in my day. I'm not from the Instagram generation so forgive me for not being as current in the updating of my status.. lol
> 
> I'm at the gym tomorrow so if I think on and take my phone I might take some fresh media for update or what ever you call it.


 I think you should to prove us wrong

This it's your Avi picture

You got GYNECOMASTIA on it, left nipple

Aka bitchy tits  Dbol induced ???

And short small arms like Tommy bananas ,,, 19inches LOL

@Matt6210

@Huntingground

@sjacks

Bitchy tits been taking the piss all the time


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

should get some tamoxifen for the dbol nip :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> should get some tamoxifen for the dbol nip :lol:


 No possible he claims natty :tt2:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I think you should to prove us wrong
> 
> This it's your Avi picture
> 
> ...


 That pic is much older than my video taken after quite a bit of weight loss, as per the other starting pic which was posted as an attempted piss take shows, so everything not as tight is it should be. It was taken as part of transformation pic I posted myself in my journal. I also have an AC separation on that shoulder so the pec sits lower on that side than the other. I dunn why but everyone seems hell bent n discrediting me and my achievements. It is what it is.

IMHO there is only one person trying to fool people saying things that clearly he is not.. He is not six foot tall by a long shot nor does he have 19" arms as he claimed. I would say 5' 7" maximum and 13.5" arms at the biggest. Lean yes - Big no!

If you study the picture below frandy is standing closer to the camera than the woman who must be 5ft nowt and is of equal height, then check them 19's LOL PMSL she also must have 19's LOL

Conclusion Frandy has the same stats as a girl...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> No possible he claims natty :tt2:


 only one way to prove it.

natty stevo testicle pics for proof


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No possible he is natty


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> only one way to prove it.
> 
> natty stevo testicle pics for proof


 Don't even go there ...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That pic is much older than my video taken after quite a bit of weight loss, as per the other starting pic which was posted as an attempted piss take shows, so everything not as tight is it should be. It was taken as part of transformation pic I posted myself in my journal. I also have an AC separation on that shoulder so the pec sits lower on that side than the other. I dunn why but everyone seems hell bent n discrediting me and my achievements. It is what it is.
> 
> IMHO there is only one person trying to fool people saying things that clearly he is not.. He is not six foot tall by a long shot nor does he have 19" arms as he claimed. I would say 5' 7" maximum and 13.5" arms at the biggest. Lean yes - Big no!
> 
> ...


 Bla bla bla

fu**ing excuses mate

Still looking better than you 7am high as f**k :tongue10:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Don't even go there ...


 Ive been waiting so long to hear you say those words to me


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Bla bla bla
> 
> fu**ing excuses mate
> 
> Still looking shorter and smaller than you 7am high as f**k :tongue10:


 No excuses its the truth, so anyone who read my log back then can easily confirm.

You're fu**ing tiny both in height and stature, your arms are the same size as that birds... ffs

Like someone said earlier on in this thread, I never ever heard of a six foot Spaniard lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bitch got bitchy tits   

I posted yesterday after training because I got balls

You won't post yours f**got because you look like a potato

Ripping people off when you look like you don't lift .. shut it :tt2:

Before my arms now my high LOL

Get a fu**ing life fake natty with tits like a fat woman


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Here's a video I took a good few months ago now... Nothing special, just looking big n strong at 16st 5-ish-lbs. Nothing much has changed since with the exception of additional training under the belt thus looking slightly better with a bigger bench and a little leaner to date
> 
> I really need to take some more up to date footage. I prefer video to photos as it give s truer picture in real light of how you look opposed to the magic of smokescreens, lighting and filters used in many pics posted on the site.
> 
> Like I say I have always posted up and left myself open to ridicule so dig out fellas... :thumbup1:


 Isnt that video 2+ years old m8?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Isnt that video 2+ years old m8?


 He looks much better now 

He says that all the time


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Isnt that video 2+ years old m8?


 Nah. Don't think so... 18 months or so I would say... why? Does that make it not me??


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah. Don't think so... 18 months or so I would say... why? Does than make it not me??


 lol no but you said a few months ago

you look big on it mate, so if u been workin hard like you say and are bigger leaner then you will look in good nik now :thumb


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hot as f**k lass, hope you buried your face in that arse mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Henda83 said:


> Hot as f**k lass, hope you buried your face in that arse mate


 She dumped him 

Couldn't get it up...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> No excuses its the truth, so anyone who read my log back then can easily confirm.
> 
> You're fu**ing tiny both in height and stature, your arms are the same size as that birds... ffs
> 
> Like someone said earlier on in this thread, I never ever heard of a six foot Spaniard lol


 I meet @anna1

She can confirm

Post a recent picture or STFU 

You looking.like an idiot again and again


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> IMHO there is only one person trying to fool people saying things that clearly he is not.. He is not six foot tall by a long shot nor does he have 19" arms as he claimed. I would say 5' 7" maximum and 13.5" arms at the biggest. Lean yes - Big no!
> 
> If you study the picture below frandy is standing closer to the camera than the woman.
> 
> ...


 Apologies @Frandeman but I thought exactly as Steve is saying here. Even if she was 5' 8 you still look small in the picture.



Henda83 said:


> Hot as f**k lass, hope you buried your face in that arse mate


 You know how it was fashionable for a girl to have a gay friend....?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Isnt that video 2+ years old m8?


 I just see a fat bloke putting weights away :tt2:

No impressed mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You got no balls

You have been exposed as a tiny lil skinned rabbit type munchkin.

You No six foot

you are weak

you got no decent legs

Your arms are 13.5

you same size as a girl

You ikle


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I just see a fat bloke putting weights away :tt2:
> 
> No impressed mate


 And why would I want to impress a small short munchkin the size of a girl. I don't know weather to fight with you or f**k you... :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You got no balls
> 
> You have been exposed as a tiny lil skinned rabbit type munchkin.
> 
> ...


 I am waiting for yours bitchy tits


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And why would I want to impress a small short munchkin the size of a girl. I don't know weather to fight with you or f**k you... :lol:


 With what ??

Trex arms and woman tits


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I meet @anna1
> 
> She can confirm
> 
> ...


 @anna1 you want to give this chump a big miss, you don't need that trauma back in your life... srs.. The guy by his own admission is a drug addict. Looks like one too.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Apologies @Frandeman but I thought exactly as Steve is saying here. Even if she was 5' 8 you still look small in the picture.
> 
> You know how it was fashionable for a girl to have a gay friend....?


 Fatty natty love again??

I got the balls to post a picture

Let's see who is more fat you or Stevo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> With what ??
> 
> Trex arms and woman tits
> 
> View attachment 161443


 bless ya is that the best you can do mate... Clutching at straws buddy..

post up a VIDEO with you in it so we can really see how tiny you are next to them 20s pal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Fatty natty love again??
> 
> I got the balls to post a picture
> 
> Let's see who is more fat you or Stevo


 lol straight on the defensive matey...you been exposed...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Fatty natty love again??
> 
> I got the balls to post a picture
> 
> Let's see who is more fat you or Stevo


 I am actually laughing at the silliness from both sides but hoping that neither is taking it seriously although there are some good points from both sides raised.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol straight on the defensive matey...you been exposed...


 Just laughing at you like everyone else idiot


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> With what ??
> 
> Trex arms and woman tits
> 
> View attachment 161443


 Fixed

Not bad for 12 months work back then...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Just laughing at you like everyone else idiot


 Exposed for the ilkle man you are


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I am actually laughing at the silliness from both sides but hoping that neither is taking it seriously although there are some good points from both sides raised.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fixed
> 
> Not bad for 12 months work back then...


 best one you got

hahahahah

bitchy tits 

Trex arms LOL


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> best one you got
> 
> hahahahah
> 
> bitchy tits


 no this is best one m8


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> no this is best one m8
> 
> View attachment 161449


 Im impressed now :thumb


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Im impressed now :thumb


 big and lean but no pics or videos so progress pic from 3 year ago posted :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> best one you got
> 
> hahahahah
> 
> bitchy tits


 atm yes, I don't take photos like the insta generation. I'll take one only when my UK-M fans are screaming for them.. I got a good bit of training under my belt since the video which is more recent than them other two obviosly lol

laugh all you want mate I hold all of the aces. When I choose to take additional pics and post them BOOOM I will.. 

Hows ya shrunken nuts doin ? Ikle balls for a ikle man ... :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> atm yes, I don't take photos like the insta generation. I'll take one only when my UK-M fans are screaming for them.. I got a good bit of training under my belt since the video which is more recent than them other two obviosly lol
> 
> laugh all you want mate I hold all of the aces. When I choose to take additional pics and post them BOOOM I will..
> 
> Hows ya shrunken nuts doin ? Ikle balls for a ikle man ... :lol:


 m8 not being funny you been posting the same progress pic for 3 year now then making excuse after excuse about no having a recent one

no wonder ppl on here take piss out of u

inb4 faceless keyboard warrior with zero cred


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> big and lean but no pics or videos so progress pic from 3 year ago posted :lol:


 You spoiling for a fight ya lil cnut, I aint lee da lifter

Alright 2 years so fk I dont track time.. the point remains

I'm at the gym today so might take some up to date footage for my fans.

I bench 140 for reps n sets which Is an improvement from back then.

Post up your benching video trey lets see how you fair.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> atm yes, I don't take photos like the insta generation. I'll take one only when my UK-M fans are screaming for them.. I got a good bit of training under my belt since the video which is more recent than them other two obviosly lol
> 
> laugh all you want mate I hold all of the aces. When I choose to take additional pics and post them BOOOM I will..
> 
> Hows ya shrunken nuts doin ? Ikle balls for a ikle man ... :lol:


 Excuses thats all you fu**ing got

Trying to ridicule people when you look like a fat bloke from the pub

bitching about @Matt6210 @sjacks @ and me and you wont post anything recent

STFU or back your claims ,,

loosing the respect for you mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

trey1 said:


> m8 not being funny you been posting the same progress pic for 3 year now then making excuse after excuse about no having a recent one
> 
> no wonder ppl on here take piss out of u
> 
> inb4 faceless keyboard warrior with zero cred


 :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> m8 not being funny you been posting the same progress pic for 3 year now then making excuse after excuse about no having a recent one
> 
> no wonder ppl on here take piss out of u
> 
> inb4 faceless keyboard warrior with zero cred


 what can I say older blokes don't go around taking snaps every 2 mins to post on the web..different generation mate.

I have not posted that pic for a long time, Its what I have readily available on my lap top so just post when asked. Like I say I have not changed much, Just a little bigger n stronger. so that video n pic does the job

I posted a daft one in a t shirt taken just yesterday so you can see I'm in pretty much the same shape only bigger and stronger. Its how I train.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You spoiling for a fight ya lil cnut, I aint lee da lifter
> 
> Alright 2 years so fk I dont track time.. the point remains
> 
> ...


 no lee was more of a real deal than u

dont track time calories macros or how you look by photos? what do u do then lol

i never claimed a single thing m8, u claim to be big strong lean natty look like lift with shirt on shirt off, married to kelly brooks twin, 15%BF with not a single bicep vain in site

penny dropped over here, ur just a troll and seeking attention


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Excuses thats all you fu**ing got
> 
> Trying to ridicule people when you look like a fat bloke from the pub
> 
> ...


 ouch ... your tugging at my heart strings...

I never had any for you, you're just a little skinny juiced up bullshitter


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I meet @anna1
> 
> She can confirm
> 
> ...


 What seems to be the trouble now , lol?

You 're arguing about Frandy's stature ?

Didn't measure him but he is over 1,80 m

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just about time for the gym


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

anna1 said:


> What seems to be the trouble now , lol?
> 
> You 're arguing about Frandy's stature ?
> 
> ...


 length or girth


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Just about time for the gym


 benching today m8?

weight/sets/reps?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm surprised the admin has let this go to 50+ pages :lol: I hope he lets it go another 50 as it's great to have an open debate.

Can we all hug quickly to show some love then back to tearing each other apart. :lol: /notserious

if steveo posts up a recent pic and is in as great shape as he says then this s**t will end.

You have got the strength to back up your claims buddy so you can close this debate very quickly with a recent picture posted.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> benching today m8?
> 
> weight/sets/reps?


 Nah

Just machines today ...

Crisp machine

Chocolate machine

sandwich machine

Pop machine

Job done


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

anna1 said:


> What seems to be the trouble now , lol?
> 
> You 're arguing about Frandy's stature ?
> 
> ...


 What is a girl like you doing in a place like this?

Looking for bad boys huh?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> I'm surprised the admin has let this go to 50+ pages :lol: I hope he lets it go another 50 as it's great to have an open debate.
> 
> Can we all hug quickly to show some love then back to tearing each other apart. :lol: /notserious
> 
> ...


 Yes I know :lol:

Why do you think I don't post?

Then again on the flip side i could be full of s**t.... The debate continues


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah
> 
> Just machines today ...
> 
> ...


 standard day at work for me :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> standard day at work for me :thumb


 Hmmm I'm surprised your not in A&E more!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

herc said:


> I'm surprised the admin has let this go to 50+ pages :lol: I hope he lets it go another 50 as it's great to have an open debate.
> 
> Can we all hug quickly to show some love then back to tearing each other apart. :lol: /notserious
> 
> ...


 I'm all up for an open debate, but this just clogs up this thread when it was about bench pressing haha.

Gonna pop up my video of me benching tomorrow if the gym isn't busy. Only benching 85kg but I'm all up for pointers in my form etc.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Vinny said:


> I'm all up for an open debate, but this just clogs up this thread when it was about bench pressing haha.
> 
> Gonna pop up my video of me benching tomorrow if the gym isn't busy. Only benching 85kg but I'm all up for pointers in my form etc.


 You'd be best posting up your bench in the bench press thread over on the strength sub section buddy.

Seems this has completely derailed from its original topic so best just leaving it for the lads to fight it out lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Hmmm I'm surprised your not in A&E more!


 why


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

trey1 said:


> length or girth


 Didnt measure anything else

next chance I get I will since you're so eager 

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> What is a girl like you doing in a place like this?
> 
> Looking for bad boys huh?


 What place ? He was in Athens so we went to lunch

plus he made me walk half the city in scorching heat ha

I was fun though lol

love to Frandy 

x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Frandeman get in m.a with your in-depth report


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You spoiling for a fight ya lil cnut, I aint lee da lifter
> 
> Alright 2 years so fk I dont track time.. the point remains
> 
> ...


 Seriously, wish you had mentioned this before?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Seriously, wish you had mentioned this before?


 Gotta keep the thread on track mate 

Anyways time for the gym...

I'll be back !


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

just took this in trainers tracksuit bottoms and a vest...

Okay lets go and throw some steel about. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> What seems to be the trouble now , lol?
> 
> You 're arguing about Frandy's stature ?
> 
> ...


 you and frandy met? how did that go down?

@Frandeman can you confirm Anna doesn't have a lazy eye?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That pic is much older than my video taken after quite a bit of weight loss, as per the other starting pic which was posted as an attempted piss take shows, so everything not as tight is it should be. It was taken as part of transformation pic I posted myself in my journal. I also have an AC separation on that shoulder so the pec sits lower on that side than the other. I dunn why but everyone seems hell bent n discrediting me and my achievements. It is what it is.
> 
> IMHO there is only one person trying to fool people saying things that clearly he is not.. He is not six foot tall by a long shot nor does he have 19" arms as he claimed. I would say 5' 7" maximum and 13.5" arms at the biggest. Lean yes - Big no!
> 
> ...


 Seriously, I didn't even notice Frandy in the pic, eyes were elsewhere :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you and frandy met? how did that go down?
> 
> @Frandeman can you confirm Anna doesn't have a lazy eye?


 He's a lovely guy really

chatty and happy

It was fun

I have no problem meeting people, hey I would even meet you haha !

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> just took this in trainers tracksuit bottoms and a vest...
> 
> Okay lets go and throw some steel about. :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 161465


 overweight by 25 kgs 

at that weight i lift 140kg easy mate


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That pic is much older than my video taken after quite a bit of weight loss, as per the other starting pic which was posted as an attempted piss take shows, so everything not as tight is it should be. It was taken as part of transformation pic I posted myself in my journal. I also have an AC separation on that shoulder so the pec sits lower on that side than the other. I dunn why but everyone seems hell bent n discrediting me and my achievements. It is what it is.
> 
> IMHO there is only one person trying to fool people saying things that clearly he is not.. He is not six foot tall by a long shot nor does he have 19" arms as he claimed. I would say 5' 7" maximum and 13.5" arms at the biggest. Lean yes - Big no!
> 
> ...


 She was delightful @Frandeman

What happened to her?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> He's a lovely guy really
> 
> chatty and happy
> 
> ...


 It was a pleasure to meet you, thanks for showing me around and buy me lunch xx

# looking forward to take you on my yacht one day and cook some nice seafood for you :thumb


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

anna1 said:


> What place ? He was in Athens so we went to lunch
> 
> plus he made me walk half the city in scorching heat ha
> 
> ...


 Ment this thread lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Ment this thread lol


 I knew you would be here baby

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> He's a lovely guy really
> 
> chatty and happy
> 
> ...


 and i would meat you


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> and i would meat you


 Likewise :redface:

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> She was delightful @Frandeman
> 
> What happened to her?


 Im only good for a f**k or two

no boyfriend material

Thats what all women say to me


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Im only good for a f**k or two
> 
> no boyfriend material
> 
> Thats what all women say to me


 Hmmmm yes, you are a bit of a cvnt :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Likewise :redface:
> 
> x


 interesting Alan


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> interesting Alan


 Op ! Let that one slip , didnt I @jake87


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Frandeman I'm sorry for the none respect comment i made earlier you know thats not true..... lovers do say harsh things when arguing... x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Frandeman I'm sorry for the none respect comment i made earlier you know thats not true..... lovers do say harsh things when arguing... x


 Bit of roid rage creeping in Stevo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Bit of roid rage creeping in Stevo


 One of the reasons I have never touched the stuff mate... I was a right short tempered cvnt when I was younger... I've mellowed significantly as I have matured and grown older...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Frandeman I'm sorry for the none respect comment i made earlier you know thats not true..... lovers do say harsh things when arguing... x


 It's that your Mrs posting from your account?? 

It's ok mate

But im 6 ft yes ? @BLUE(UK) going to jealous now you say nice things to me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> It's that your Mrs posting from your account??
> 
> It's ok mate
> 
> But im 6 ft yes ? @BLUE(UK) going to jealous now you say nice things to me


 Only if he looks you in the eyes while squeezing your ass. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> It's that your Mrs posting from your account??
> 
> It's ok mate
> 
> But im 6 ft yes ? @BLUE(UK) going to jealous now you say nice things to me


 still...FFS ... lol at six foot, you're mad young'n, I say 5' 9 like anna said tops...

Not denying them 13.5 though mate :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> still...FFS ... lol at six foot, you're mad young'n, I say 5' 9 like anna said tops...
> 
> Not denying them 13.5 though mate :whistling:


 No need to impress anyone on here mate.. we know we could do much better but there are more important things on my life that we need to improve

Been off drugs for a month mate that's more important for me right now

We cool Bro x


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL I can't believe grown men are arguing about each others gut/gear/potatoes/greggs lol... unbelievable..... more unbelievable that I am reading it!

Some of you need to get a life... I need to get a fcukin life!

Seriously... who really gives a toss who does gear, how much they do, who benches what? It's irrelevant.... one day you'll be on your deathbeds...... "at least I can look back and say I won that argument on UKM"


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No need to impress anyone on here mate.. we know we could do much better but there are more important things on my life that we need to improve
> 
> Been off drugs for a month mate that's more important for me right now
> 
> We cool Bro x


 As always Frandy, I enjoy our exchanges mate. Hope everything is okay with you and best of luck mate... sincere respect brother. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> LOL I can't believe grown men are arguing about each others gut/gear/potatoes/greggs lol... unbelievable..... more unbelievable that I am reading it!
> 
> Some of you need to get a life... I need to get a fcukin life!
> 
> Seriously... who really gives a toss who does gear, how much they do, who benches what? It's irrelevant.... one day you'll be on your deathbeds...... "at least I can look back and say I won that argument on UKM"


 Well just f**k off then... no one is interested in you or what you have to say... :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just took This today, pretty much in a similar potato like condition as the last snip I took, I'm a bit bigger, stronger, and possibly leaner! I weighed in at 16 st 7 lbs this morning! I always look much better in real life... suppose I just take s**t photos lol

BOOM

View attachment 161475


Edit: I might use this as my AVI, it should last me for another 2 years or so lol...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> LOL I can't believe grown men are arguing about each others gut/gear/potatoes/greggs lol... unbelievable..... more unbelievable that I am reading it!
> 
> Some of you need to get a life... I need to get a fcukin life!
> 
> Seriously... who really gives a toss who does gear, how much they do, who benches what? It's irrelevant.... one day you'll be on your deathbeds...... "at least I can look back and say I won that argument on UKM"


 Post a picture or video or STFU


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Been off drugs for a month mate that's more important for me right now


 Nice one Fran. Stay strong, stay in control. :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Post a picture or video or STFU


 Or a vid for reps and sets.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frans typing with his meth pipe behind his ear :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Frans typing with his meth pipe behind his ear :thumb


 And you're just an antagonistic c**t... so you can f**k off too....We are all good friends here :001_tt2:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> And you're just an antagonistic c**t... so you can f**k off too....We are all good friends here :001_tt2:


 I don't want no trouble mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> I don't want no trouble mate


 You need to post up a pic or vid so you van join the gang


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> You need to post up a pic or vid so you van join the gang


 I'm a person who's gang receives applicants, I apply to no gang :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> I'm a person who's gang receives applicants, I apply to no gang :thumb


 lol...Ah..Okay, one person is not a gang though mate .. Anyhoo crack on and be the hanger on in this thread... I look forward to your next antagonistic retort. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

A bit of light arms

View attachment 161481


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol...Ah..Okay, one person is not a gang though mate .. Anyhoo crack on and be the hanger on in this thread... I look forward to your next antagonistic retort. :thumbup1:


 We all post 140kg for sets and reps here.....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Frans typing with his meth pipe behind his ear :thumb


 You know that's no true

How much you weight again ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> We all post 140kg for sets and reps here.....


 Already done that and got the t shirt mate.. funnily enough done some benching this morning 140 for sets n reps but took no footage as I have already posted it on the site mate. No big deal its only 140..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> You know that's no true
> 
> How much you weight again ?


 You really stopping reccies mate?

its hard work!

yot got some serious eyebrows going on ya no bro :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Already done that and got the t s**t mate.. funnily enough done some benching this morning 140 for sets n reps but took no footage as I have already posted it on the site mate. No big deal its only 140..


 Exactly my point when you bang on about it 5 times a day!!

ever reckon you be in the 200 club?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> A bit of light arms
> 
> View attachment 161481


 Respect

You posted a picture from today

Looking big I don't doubt your lifts :thumbup1:

I can't let an old natty beat me

I can tell you too that you look better than most cu**s that open mouth on your thread..

You loose some weight and I get stronger we can meet in the middle :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Exactly my point when you bang on about it 5 times a day!!
> 
> ever reckon you be in the 200 club?


 Nah not for sets n reps mate and I don't do 1rm. If the truth be known as a natty I'm spinning my wheels a bit mate. I just love training


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Can't believe this thread has got to 55 pages


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah not for sets n reps mate and I don't do 1rm. If the truth be known as a natty I'm spinning my wheels a bit mate. I just love training


 Little growth what you want bro


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Can't believe this thread has got to 55 pages


 Only be about page 50 if people didn't keep going I can't believe it's got to page whatever :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Little growth what you want bro


 nah I think I'm big enough.. srs


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> nah I think I'm big enough.. srs


 Growth would make you look a better shape and cut you up a bit, not add size, little fullness


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You really stopping reccies mate?
> 
> its hard work!
> 
> yot got some serious eyebrows going on ya no bro :lol:


 Yes since I went to Greece

Had a detox holiday for 2 weeks

Now I buy shitcoins

No one it's perfect


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Yes since I went to Greece
> 
> Had a detox holiday for 2 weeks
> 
> ...


 Will seriously help with your bulking!!!

you like your paella mate?

i buy the two person ones from Tesco nearly 1000 cals in um.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Will seriously help with your bulking!!!
> 
> you like your paella mate?
> 
> i buy the two person ones from Tesco nearly 1000 cals in um.


 Does a Spaniard like paella? Does a bear shyt in the woods?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Growth would make you look a better shape and cut you up a bit, not add size, little fullness


 Nah mate it goes against what i'm trying to achieve.. I want to see how far I can go naturally, just me as I am without ant peds growth or otherwise. Good grub a couple supplements derived from a dietary source. and a bit of hard graft...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Does a Spaniard like paella? Does a bear shyt in the woods?


 yeah you already said that ...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Will seriously help with your bulking!!!
> 
> you like your paella mate?
> 
> i buy the two person ones from Tesco nearly 1000 cals in um.


 Spanish don't eat paella mate

It's only for tourists


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Growth would make you look a better shape and cut you up a bit, not add size, little fullness


 Growth and gear would make me look fu**ing enormous mate, I would easily be benching 200 for sets n reps... Trust me it will never happen. That stuff ain't for me ..


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah mate it goes against what i'm trying to achieve.. I want to see how far I can go naturally, just me as I am without ant peds growth or otherwise. Good grub a couple supplements derived from a dietary source. and a bit of hard graft...


 You say you wanna see how far you can go naturally mate, but surely your going to come to a point when you start declining?

Would you add anything then?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> You say you wanna see how far you can go naturally mate, but surely your going to come to a point when you start declining?
> 
> Would you add anything then?


 I was about to say the same, Stevo you are getting old, soon the Mrs will be taking you on antiques roadshow to chop you in 

On a serious note, credit to you. You've achieved way above what old people can do and at your age it sets a good example to other ageing nattys that it really is achievable

.....But when you get to @AncientOldBloke and @UK2USA age then would you be tempted to have dabble just so you can say 'I've achieved what I can naturally but now my winky ain't working properly maybe I should treat the little fella' :thumb


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> A bit of light arms
> 
> View attachment 161481


 Looking great buddy. Big and thick


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Fair play @The-Real-Deal. :thumbup1: You posted a picture and you definitely look like you lift. Your a right lump mate well done. Now shut the fcuk up about benching 140 for sets and reps.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@The-Real-Deal how much you squat for reps though! :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You say you wanna see how far you can go naturally mate, but surely your going to come to a point when you start declining?
> 
> Would you add anything then?


 I seriously don't know mate, i'll cross that bridge when i come to it.

I'll need you guys to keep me real and tell me when i'm going backwards and looking like a fat potato even though I have really thin skin, don't hold back.. You never know I might even use some gear when necessary a bit of trt . I'll just keep plodding on as is for now though... :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> @The-Real-Deal how much you squat for reps though! :whistling:


 That's a whole different thread mate 

@Matt6210 whats ya squatting like buddy?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

SuperRips said:


> I was about to say the same, Stevo you are getting old, soon the Mrs will be taking you on antiques roadshow to chop you in
> 
> On a serious note, credit to you. You've achieved way above what old people can do and at your age it sets a good example to other ageing nattys that it really is achievable
> 
> .....But when you get to @AncientOldBloke and @UK2USA age then would you be tempted to have dabble just so you can say 'I've achieved what I can naturally but now my winky ain't working properly maybe I should treat the little fella' :thumb


 Fk me I'm out of likes .... I'm never out of likes ! :huh:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> That's a whole different thread mate
> 
> @Matt6210 whats ya squatting like buddy?


 Absolutely appalling bro squating has never ever been a part of my training regime unfortunately!!

Didn't train legs for years, started training them twice a week prob 2 weeks back but still just leg pressing and machines, been doing sum gobblet squats lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> Looking great buddy. Big and thick


 Thanks mate.. I just keep training in the same way for sets and reps I aim for 8 -10 reps, when I hit 3 sets of 10 I increase the weight. doing this might drop the last set down to 7 but I just pus through week on week until i hit the magic 3x10..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Thanks mate.. I just keep training in the same way for sets and reps I aim for 8 -10 reps, when I hit 3 sets of 10 I increase the weight. doing this might drop the last set down to 7 but I just pus through week on week until i hit the magic 3x10..
> 
> :thumbup1:


 This thread has really took a nice turn hasn't it?

Some serious love in the thread now!!

:lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Absolutely appalling bro squating has never ever been a part of my training regime unfortunately!!
> 
> Didn't train legs for years, started training them twice a week prob 2 weeks back but still just leg pressing and machines, been doing sum gobblet squats lol


 Out of like for honesty..

Bet I can squat more than you ... LOL :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Out of like for honesty..
> 
> Bet I can squat more than you ... LOL :lol:


 I would be very very shocked if you couldn't mate lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I would be very very shocked if you couldn't mate lol


 Just yanking ya chain mate.. keep at it and you'll be out squatting the old natty before you know it..


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Can tell he lifts and at that weight and time under the bar you would expect him to be strong... "old man strength" - a phenomenon whereby most older guys are strong just through decades of use of picking up everything and anything and just living life normally.

But that doesn't change the fact he's 30+ % body fat

Not healthy carrying around over 35kg of pure fat steroids or not 

youd have to cut for 1-1.5 year to get "lean" but if that's never your goal doesn't matter that much...I guess this thread is over now :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Can tell he lifts and at that weight and time under the bar you would expect him to be strong... "old man strength" - a phenomenon whereby most older guys are strong just through decades of use of picking up everything and anything and just living life normally.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact he's 30+ % body fat
> 
> ...


 Bro ffs we just turned a corner in this thread after 50 odd pages of abusing each other!!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Bro ffs we just turned a corner in this thread after 50 odd pages of abusing each other!!


 Perfect time for me to get involved? Been waiting patiently  :lol:


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jordan08 said:


> Looking great buddy. Big and thick


 And what about his muscles?? :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Perfect time for me to get involved? Been waiting patiently  :lol:


 Lol you been watching this thread intently waiting for things to cool down ain't ya!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Bro ffs we just turned a corner in this thread after 50 odd pages of abusing each other!!


 Guys a nobody mate ... he's trying to derail the thread and turn it into a slagging match... We to smart for that stuff ... :lol:



Devil said:


> Can tell he lifts and at that weight and time under the bar you would expect him to be strong... "old man strength" - a phenomenon whereby most older guys are strong just through decades of use of picking up everything and anything and just living life normally.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact he's 30+ % body fat
> 
> ...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Thanks mate.. I just keep training in the same way for sets and reps I aim for 8 -10 reps, when I hit 3 sets of 10 I increase the weight. doing this might drop the last set down to 7 but I just pus through week on week until i hit the magic 3x10..
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Same way I'm training from now on, used to switch but still come back to it. My lifts are poor in comparison though :lol:


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

If real is happy to be 30% + bf then fair enough, some people prefer the strong look, I personally prefer a mix of aesthetics and strength but each to their own...Aesthetic manlet or DLTBB probably have the best mix going on in terms of strength/aesthetics from what I can remember


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

S123 said:


> If real is happy to be 30% + bf then fair enough, some people prefer the strong look, I personally prefer a mix of aesthetics and strength but each to their own...Aesthetic manlet or DLTBB probably have the best mix going on in terms of strength/aesthetics from what I can remember


 Easy when you are 5'6 :tongue10:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL at 30%


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL at 30%


 avi noted - you got a fu**ing set of arms on ya


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> avi noted - you got a fu**ing set of arms on ya


 LOL Natty Gainzzzz 

Avi should last a couple of years until everyone starts bitching again and I'll be forced to change it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> benching today m8?
> 
> weight/sets/reps?


 Get your video posted lad.. props if you do


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

SuperRips said:


> .....But when you get to @AncientOldBloke and @UK2USA age then would you be tempted to have dabble just so you can say 'I've achieved what I can naturally but now my winky ain't working properly maybe I should treat the little fella' :thumb


 Ain't had no complaints from yo momma


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Ain't had no complaints from yo momma


 Tell her next time you see her I'm still alive won't ya :thumb


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

S123 said:


> If real is happy to be 30% + bf then fair enough, some people prefer the strong look, I personally prefer a mix of aesthetics and strength but each to their own...Aesthetic manlet or DLTBB probably have the best mix going on in terms of strength/aesthetics from what I can remember


 Like to think I'm up there now near the end of this cut and yeah they're both quite short i'm 6ft  but yes, imo two of the better physiques here in terms of aesthetics and decent lads



The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL at 30%


 You are mate. People seriously underestimate there bf%. I would genuinely put you around 31-33%

For example many here would call themselves 10-12 when they are 16-18% at least

Any less than 30% and you would have a better FFM index than many top pro bodybuilders from the "golden era" and if you think that's possible, we have one the worst possible cases of delusion I've ever seen


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@The-Real-Deal getting his d1ck sooked on now.

You'll never know if he is natty.

Agree with @Devilon the 30% bf.

Still not been given details of gym to go train at.

lol

soz mate x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal getting his d1ck sooked on now.
> 
> You'll never know if he is natty.
> 
> ...


 Kelly brook looka likes probably chowing down on his chopper as we speak, she obviously ain't botherd about 30+ %bf

:lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Started back in the gym 2 days ago after about 6 months off. Managed 15 reps with the 30's at basically untrained strength. I was only managing 23 after months of training lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Started back in the gym 2 days ago after about 6 months off. Managed 15 reps with the 30's at basically untrained strength. I was only managing 23 after months of training lol.


 Want a medal ?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Want a medal ?


 Yeah it would be nice. Cheers. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah it would be nice. Cheers. :lol:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

This thread still going then? :lol:

Props to @The-Real-Deal for finally posting a recent photo, you don't look too shabby!! Drop some DNP/T3 + Clen and you could get ripped and look even better - they're not considered steroids so you will retain natty status.

@Frandeman nice girl in that photo and you've met @anna1 too? U fcuking Casanova, send some my way!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

S123 said:


> If real is happy to be 30% + bf then fair enough, some people prefer the strong look, I personally prefer a mix of aesthetics and strength but each to their own...Aesthetic manlet or DLTBB probably have the best mix going on in terms of strength/aesthetics from what I can remember


 I agree 100% with this statement :whistling:

@DLTBB manlet aesthetics amirite?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

30 ****in % you lot have got to be takin the piss

100% Pure British Beef more like :001_tt2:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> I agree 100% with this statement :whistling:
> 
> @DLTBB manlet aesthetics amirite?


 Rise of the manlets mate.

I'll take that @S123. B) I've been pretty strong in my day, especially in relation to my body weight. Not so much now but I'm slowly building back up.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

jeeezzzz 30 % FFS


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> jeeezzzz 30 % FFS
> 
> 
> View attachment 161533


 No issue, you're like the 25 - 29% but holding a decent amount of muscle mass, the ranges are ridic you dont look the same with 4% bf difference unless you're fat as hell


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

S123 said:


> No issue, you're like the 25 - 29% but holding a decent amount of muscle mass


 Utter bucolics... The more muscle mass you hold it decreases your BF %


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Utter bucolics... The more muscle mass you hold it decreases your BF %


 I've not attacked you in this thread at all mate, I'm just giving my opinion, could be way off but that's what I think anyway


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

S123 said:


> *I've not attacked you in this thread at all mate*, I'm just giving my opinion, could be way off but that's what I think anyway


 Well not other than calling me a 30% fat c**t you haven't... Unfortunately opinions are like arseholes.... everyone's got one.

what % are you?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Well not other than calling me a 30% fat c**t you haven't... Unfortunately opinions are like arseholes.... everyone's got one.
> 
> what % are you?


 Not into the dick length contest bro but lower than 30%


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

S123 said:


> Not into the dick length contest bro but lower than 30%


 you entered a dick length contest when you posted your comment,,, post a pic with your stats


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Utter bucolics... The more muscle mass you hold it decreases your BF %


 You are the 30-35% pic with actual muscle mass

Thats just a 30% person who doesn't lift


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> you entered a dick length contest when you posted your comment,,, post a pic with your stats


 No need to be upset mate we are all here to better ourselves


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

S123 said:


> No need to be upset mate we are all here to better ourselves


 Does bettering yourself include ridiculing other people?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

MM84 said:


> Does bettering yourself include ridiculing other people?


 He's strong and is achieving his goals, all I said was if he's fine with that bodyfat leave him too it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> You are the 30-35% pic with actual muscle mass
> 
> Thats just a 30% person who doesn't lift


 Okay going off your logic here is a primary school question for you..If that 30% bloke lifted for many years and attained the same muscle mass as i have done, he loses no body fat yet gains no body fat what is his bf % after his time lifting

A) more

B. less

C) The same


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

S123 said:


> No need to be upset mate we are all here to better ourselves


 post up mate i'm interested to see what sub 30 looks like srs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Devil said:


> You are the 30-35% pic with actual muscle mass
> 
> Thats just a 30% person who doesn't lift


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Okay going off your logic here is a primary school question for you..If that 30% bloke lifted for many years and attained the same muscle mass as i have done, he loses no body fat yet gains no body fat what is his bf % after his time lifting
> 
> A) more
> 
> ...


 You were probably a slimmer bloke back in the day, no need to be aggressive about it mate you're doing good for your age


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Okay going off your logic here is a primary school question for you..If that 30% bloke lifted for many years and attained the same muscle mass as i have done, he loses no body fat yet gains no body fat what is his bf % after his time lifting
> 
> A) more
> 
> ...


 @Devil


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Okay going off your logic here is a primary school question for you..If that 30% bloke lifted for many years and attained the same muscle mass as i have done, he loses no body fat yet gains no body fat what is his bf % after his time lifting
> 
> A) more
> 
> ...


 A bit of schoolboy logic for you perhaps

I said you're the same %

not that you have exactly the same amount of fat mass


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> jeeezzzz 30 % FFS
> 
> 
> View attachment 161533


 I'd say those % are a but off, that first pic is higher than 5-9% IMO unless the legs are fat free. I'd say each person should be in the next pic along.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd say those % are a but off, that first pic is higher than 5-9% IMO unless the legs are fat free. I'd say each person should be in the next pic along.


 This is also true.

Competitors who are absolutely peeled and shredded to beyond belief and to another level to step on stage have had dexa scans saying 6-7%..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> A bit of schoolboy logic for you perhaps
> 
> I said you're the same %
> 
> not that you have exactly the same amount of fat mass


 Yeah just as I though another ****tard...

So your saying I have more fat mass than the bloke in the 30 - 34% Pic PMSL ...

Ok mate happy trolling :blowme:

I did mention lil juice boys heads would explode earlier on in the thread...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah just as I though another ****tard...
> 
> So your saying I have more fat mass than the bloke in the 30 - 34% Pic PMSL ...
> 
> ...


 You're the one that's been exploding in the last couple of pages though?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> This is also true.
> 
> Competitors who are absolutely peeled and shredded to beyond belief and to another level to step on stage have had dexa scans saying 6-7%..


 what % are you?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> You're the one that's been exploding in the last couple of pages though?


 nah just telling it how i see it, people trolling.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> what % are you?


 Probably 10-12%, although many would say lower (because people always underestimate) and shitty clueless machines at the gym will say I'm 5%

Im leaner than that first pic



The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah just as I though another ****tard...
> 
> So your saying I have more fat mass than the bloke in the 30 - 34% Pic PMSL ...
> 
> ...


 Calm down I'm genuinely being honest not insulting you

Most of the world are obese. At least you are with some quality muscle and so look 10x better than an average overweight person - you are doing much better than the majority of lay people!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Devil said:


> This is also true.
> 
> Competitors who are absolutely peeled and shredded to beyond belief and to another level to step on stage have had dexa scans saying 6-7%..


 The 5-9% guy looks a slightly better than your normal lean gym user IMO and that isn't 5-9% unless the lighting is shocking and the pic is taken after he's drank a few gallon of water.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> *Probably 10-12%, although many would say lower and shitty clueless machines at the gym will say I'm 5%*
> 
> Calm down I'm genuinely being honest not insulting you
> 
> Most of the world are obese. At least you are with some quality muscle and so look 10x better than an average overweight person - you are doing much better than the majority of lay people!


 post up a pic of 10 -12% mate

height n weight


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> nah just telling it how i see it, people trolling.


 You look decent in that recent picture you posted to be perfectly honest. I think a lot of people associate your physique with a picture you started a progress log with a year or two ago when you were front on and kind of slouched over where you did genuinely look 30% body fat. You look better now obviously.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> You look decent in that recent picture you posted to be perfectly honest. I think a lot of people associate your physique with a picture you started a progress log with a year or two ago when you were front on and kind of slouched over where you did genuinely look 30% body fat. You look better now obviously.


 29%?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> You look decent in that recent picture you posted to be perfectly honest. I think a lot of people associate your physique with a picture you started a progress log with a year or two ago when you were front on and kind of slouched over where you did genuinely look 30% body fat. You look better now obviously.


 I should look better, lifts have gone up and 2 years of additional training under my belt at a similar body weight...100% drug free I might add :001_tt2:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> 29%?


 You can go f**k right off too :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Devil said:


> Probably 10-12%, although many would say lower (because people always underestimate) and shitty clueless machines at the gym will say I'm 5%
> 
> Calm down I'm genuinely being honest not insulting you


 I saw your last pic that I think you posted, I'll say it's impossible to say from a pic as everyone carries fat differently but I agree with the higher end of you guesstimate unless you're leaner in other bodypart areas. I'm no expert obviously but I think we at least agree on something. Haha.



The-Real-Deal said:


> post up a pic of 10 -12% mate
> 
> height n weight


 He's 6ft if I remember rightly. There is a pic somewhere, could even be in this thread?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I should look better, lifts have gone up and 2 years of additional training under my belt at a similar body weight...100% drug free I might add :001_tt2:


 What, you're natural? Jesus Christ mate, you should've told us sooner. Why have you never mentioned this?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I saw your last pic that I think you posted, I'll say it's impossible to say from a pic as everyone carries fat differently but I agree with the higher end of you guesstimate unless you're leaner in other bodypart areas. I'm no expert obviously but I think we at least agree on something. Haha.
> 
> He's 6ft if I remember rightly. There is a pic somewhere, could even be in this thread?


 Nah not in this thread mate .. I'd be interested to see

@Frandeman is six foot and 20%


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I saw your last pic that I think you posted, I'll say it's impossible to say from a pic as everyone carries fat differently but I agree with the higher end of you guesstimate unless you're leaner in other bodypart areas. I'm no expert obviously but I think we at least agree on something. Haha.
> 
> He's 6ft if I remember rightly. There is a pic somewhere, could even be in this thread?





The-Real-Deal said:


> post up a pic of 10 -12% mate
> 
> height n weight


 6ft 196lbs when I stepped on a scale two days ago.

Taken about 2-3 weeks ago (still cutting since so am leaner).


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah not in this thread mate .. I'd be interested to see


 I almost took a pic for you today stevo but kept getting hard, I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I should look better, lifts have gone up and 2 years of additional training under my belt at a similar body weight...100% drug free I might add :001_tt2:


 Steve, IMO, it's almost impossible to say when looking at someone in a vest, my opinion and I could be wrong is that I'd guess you to be below 20% but not 10%.

Yes, you could lose some but then I'm sure you could also gain some but for me, I prefer the 'bigger' look over the 'small in a t-shirt' look.

For the record, I could be leaner but then I could be a lot fatter.

*walks away to check his burgers*.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Devil said:


> 6ft 196lbs when I stepped on a scale two days ago.
> 
> Taken about 3 weeks ago (still cutting since so am leaner).
> 
> ...


 Drogon


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

@Heavyassweights confidential info as said by admin/mods...I'd delete son but yes, I have made it, as I said 2 years ago :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nah not in this thread mate .. I'd be interested to see
> 
> @Frandeman is six foot and 20%


 Lol

your picture you got a dumbbell on your arm...no dumbbell no muscle


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> 6ft 196lbs when I stepped on a scale two days ago.
> 
> Taken about 3 weeks ago (still cutting since so am leaner).
> 
> ...


 do you lift? Don't look much leaner than me mate, well maybe a little.. I just got much more muscle mass. I take it you are on ped's and competing in bikini class or something like that... You got your look and I have mine we are after two very different thing in terms of bodybuilding... Best of luck mate.

@Frandeman is much leaner the same height and in better shape


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You might not like it, but Steve's body is exactly what peak male performance looks like. He epitomises the male form.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> do you lift? Don't look much leaner than me mate, well maybe a little.. I just got much more muscle mass. I take it you are on ped's and competing in bikini class or something like that... You got your look and I have mine we are after two very different thing in terms of bodybuilding... Best of luck mate.
> 
> @Frandeman is much leaner the same height and in better shape


 6ft 196lbs at my bodyfat % certainly says I lift. in fact it puts me very high up the list in all honesty and I don't need much more to compete in many shows and do well, if I wanted.

Im also bigger than basically every guy around in everyday life if we exclude very fat and very tall people.

But you know that.. of course have to make the dig to get one back...so I'll let you have it.

I think the real truth is you haven't really got much to say at all :lol:

But good luck, if you ever need a nutrition plan to actually build a body, hit me up


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Devil said:


> 6ft 196lbs when I stepped on a scale two days ago.
> 
> Taken about 3 weeks ago (still cutting since so am leaner).
> 
> ...


 Your proportions are similar to mine, my obliques are always there. Abs don't take long to come through IF I decide to cut a tad but my chest is hard work(shoulders overpower it massively). Oh, and my nips are 'normal'. Haha.

At present I am having to shift some weight as I'm going away in October and no doubt I'll be expected to walk up some mountains. The only hard part of this is mentally as physically it drops off easy enough.

Do you have good lats? Mine are big.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oh, and my nips are 'normal'.


 Easy now Blue.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> I almost took a pic for you today stevo but kept getting hard, I'll try again tomorrow


 In honesty I've never actually seen a pic of you pal... not that I'm asking just stating lol!!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your proportions are similar to mine, my obliques are always there. Abs don't take long to come through IF I decide to cut a tad but my chest is hard work(shoulders overpower it massively). Oh, and my nips are 'normal'. Haha.
> 
> At present I am having to shift some weight as I'm going away in October and no doubt I'll be expected to walk up some mountains. The only hard part of this is mentally as physically it drops off easy enough.
> 
> Do you have good lats? Mine are big.


 Yeah tbh I have worst ab genetics. I have crazy vaacularity and striations in my shoulders and arms etc people think I'm super peeled - but then have a pretty basic set of abs - defo the last to come in for me.

and yeah back is actually my best bodypart and my favourite, I have injuries hindering most pushing training, both those top two pics are actually after pull day (so no chest shoulder pump, all back).

I just never take pics of it!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Devil said:


> 6ft 196lbs when I stepped on a scale two days ago.
> 
> Taken about 2-3 weeks ago (still cutting since so am leaner).
> 
> ...


 I'd say you're about 13% in those. No way near 10


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm just greatful to be able to post on a forum alongside such an elite individual as Natty Steve.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

jake87 said:


> I'd say you're about 13% in those. No way near 10


 3% isn't really nowhere near mate, a few weeks tops.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

jake87 said:


> I'd say you're about 13% in those. No way near 10


 I said I'm 10-12% mate and I've had 3 more weeks of cutting.

So yeah, as I said


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Devil said:


> Yeah tbh I have worst ab genetics. I have crazy vaacularity and striations in my shoulders and arms etc people think I'm super peeled - but then have a pretty basic set of abs - defo the last to come in for me.
> 
> and yeah back is actually my best bodypart and my favourite, I have injuries hindering most pushing training, both those top two pics are actually after pull day (so no chest shoulder pump, all back).
> 
> I just never take pics of it!


 Back and triceps are my best.

I actually lose fat off my abs quickly but the fat beneath my abs takes a lot longer hence I can look lean as yet still have a large waist that doesn't look fat, just that my chest is around 53" cold so the V is still very apparent.

Being taller than yourself, I can appreciate that often pics can be very deceiving in terms of real size whereas someone 5' 7 or so is always going to look bigger if they get lean in a pic but would look like they barely lift in real life. My ultimate goal would be to look similar to Larry Wheels but whether I can or not is another matter. We have very different goals but good luck with yours.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> 3% isn't really nowhere near mate, a few weeks tops.


 What?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

It almost slipped my mind that an even greater Steve exists. Big Daddy Ste AKA Swole Clown AKA Mr TransFREAKation. What ever happened to him? He must be about 300 pounds and having to inject a vial of Tren intravenously a day to maintain his size by now?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

jake87 said:


> What?


 You said he's nowhere near 10% and estimated that he's 13%. That's a difference of just 3% body fat which could be gained or lost in 2-3 weeks. Nowhere near was a bit of a bold statement.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Devil I really shouldn't be getting drawn Into this but I really think you think you look a lot better than you do.

If this constitutes looking better than 99% of the population I feel sorry for our country for sure lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> 6ft 196lbs at my bodyfat % certainly says I lift. in fact it puts me very high up the list in all honesty and I don't need much more to compete in many shows and do well, if I wanted.
> 
> Im also bigger than basically every guy around in everyday life if we exclude very fat and very tall people.
> 
> ...


 At the end of the day you're six foot and slim while taking peds. I'm 5' 10" Big strong, muscular n built naturally. We want very different thing out of our training. Okay well done, mission accomplished, you posted s**t to get a reaction. I waited about 2 days before I gave you the opportunity by posting my retort thus allowing you to post your picture in this thread. Now you have done so you can go and crawl back under the rock from whence you came. I have no interest in you or how you look but took the bait to shut you up.

I have never commented on your physique at any point during your posting history . Well done mate, there are millions of 14 stone guys with a normal 12% bf range who take peds and millions mre who dont take peds.

I'm in the muscle building game mate so being sub 15 ain't for me. I always put myself between 15 and 20% just by going off pictures and my calipers. Other than that I use the mirror and don't give a fvk what cheeky cu**s like you say. I just played your game mate. well done you have just added another 3 or so pages in a thread which is about me and I love it :001_tt2:

x


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> @Devil I really shouldn't be getting drawn Into this but I really think you think you look a lot better than you do.
> 
> If this constitutes looking better than 99% of the population I feel sorry for our country for sure lol.
> 
> View attachment 161547


 I mean if you plucked 99 random blokes off the street and told them to take their tops off, the likelihood is that he'd have one of the, if not the best physique.

What we need to remember is that we spend our time on bodybuilding forums, watching bodybuilders on YouTube and looking at filtered pictures on Instagram so our perception of what constitutes for a good physique is warped massively.

Does he have the best physique on the forum? No. Does he have a better physique than the vast majority of the general public? Definitely. Does he talk the talk? Yes but I think some of it is half trolling/hyperbole.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DLTBB said:


> I mean if you plucked 99 random blokes off the street and told them to take their tops off, the likelihood is that he'd have one of the, if not the best physique.
> 
> What we need to remember is that we spend our time on bodybuilding forums, watching bodybuilders on YouTube and looking at filtered pictures on Instagram so our perception of what constitutes for a good physique is warped massively.
> 
> Does he have the best physique on the forum? No. Does he have a better physique than the vast majority of the general public? Definitely. Does he talk the talk? Yes but I think some of it is half trolling/hyperbole.


 No not pick ten random blokes off the street he think he's in the top 1% in the country....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

herc said:


> In honesty I've never actually seen a pic of you pal... not that I'm asking just stating lol!!


 I have

I could post it in the open forum but I'm not a c**t like some I can mention.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> crawl back under the rock from *whence* you came.


 Amazing


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> You said he's nowhere near 10% and estimated that he's 13%. That's a difference of just 3% body fat which could be gained or lost in 2-3 weeks. Nowhere near was a bit of a bold statement.


 You're right he's probably 14 or 15% in those. Unless his arse is a striated and he's carrying all body fat on chest and abs


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DLTBB said:


> I mean if you plucked 99 random blokes off the street and told them to take their tops off, the likelihood is that he'd have one of the, if not the best physique.
> 
> What we need to remember is that we spend our time on bodybuilding forums, watching bodybuilders on YouTube and looking at filtered pictures on Instagram so our perception of what constitutes for a good physique is warped massively.
> 
> Does he have the best physique on the forum? No. Does he have a better physique than the vast majority of the general public? Definitely. Does he talk the talk? Yes but I think some of it is half trolling/hyperbole.


 And a lot has to be trolling, I think half his problem is where he trains, he went in a real gym think he be in for a shock.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

For all that want to see a proper alpha male,,

:tt2:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> @Devil I really shouldn't be getting drawn Into this but I really think you think you look a lot better than you do.
> 
> If this constitutes looking better than 99% of the population I feel sorry for our country for sure lol.
> 
> View attachment 161547


 No pump with no lighting just an actual pic from everyday life so...yeah as above if you go get 100 people from the population I'm pretty sure I'm up there at the top

Go pick 100 body builders and yeah different story, I don't claim to be the best, or even a bodybuilder at all buddy.

I compare myself to the lay person when making such comments...because that's what matters...everyday life you know. This forum is just a very very specialist small minority select few out of 8 billion people (but I would say I'm still up there probably top 10-15% of this forum).

and yes, I'm here to half troll and antagonise, to have fun and banter, if that isn't obvious then god help me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> For all that want to see a proper alpha male,,
> 
> That's my friend from the picture at 7am
> 
> ...


 But her arms still look bigger. :tongue:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Amazing


 Fk me, you couldn't stop a pig in a passage with them pins...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fk me, you couldn't stop a pig in a passage with them pins...


 Lol @ stop a pig in a passage.

I love some of the sayings.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But her arms still look bigger. :tongue:


 Nice bit of rock pooling mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> And a lot has to be trolling, I think half his problem is where he trains, he went in a real gym think he be in for a shock.


 What's the difference? You get some decent physiques in commercial and hardcore gyms. The difference is you might get a few more bald bloated Dianabol munchers in the hardcore gyms. Yes they have a lot of muscle mass but they don't look good and are bordering on stroke territory in most cases. At the end of the day, he's not trying to be a mass monster, he just wants an aesthetic well proportioned physique.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> And a lot has to be trolling, I think half his problem is where he trains, he went in a real gym think he be in for a shock.


 I train at about 7 diff gyms mate.

Ranging from 24h fitness ones to dirty old school bodybuilder ones (where steroid vials are on the side to buy).

Never felt, looked or been out of place in either tbh.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> No pump with no lighting just an actual pic from everyday life so...yeah as above if you go get 100 people from the population I'm pretty sure I'm up there at the top
> 
> Go pick 100 body builders and yeah different story, I don't claim to be the best, or even a bodybuilder at all buddy.
> 
> I compare myself to the lay person when making such comments


 Now I don't want this to get taken the wrong way and turn into a slagging match we're passed that!!

what we both think constitutes a good physique differs massively.

Pic of me at 16 stone at 5'10 taken 1st thing in morning no lighting no pump.

where in your opinion would I figure in the % of population?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> I train at about 7 diff gyms mate.
> 
> Ranging from 24h fitness ones to dirty old school bodybuilder ones (where steroid vials are on the side to buy).
> 
> Never felt, looked or been out of place in either, and then I woke up


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Now I don't want this to get taken the wrong way and turn into a slagging match we're passed that!!
> 
> what we both think constitutes a good physique differs massively.
> 
> ...


 35% :whistling:

Joke Matt, its a joke mate

29.5 lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Now I don't want this to get taken the wrong way and turn into a slagging match we're passed that!!
> 
> what we both think constitutes a good physique differs massively.
> 
> ...


 This is where you're missing the point mate. He's not trying to look like you. You've got a more blocky stereotypical gear head physique.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Now I don't want this to get taken the wrong way and turn into a slagging match we're passed that!!
> 
> what we both think constitutes a good physique differs massively.
> 
> ...


 Pull your stomach in as you tense, also expand the chest. You'd look a lot better.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @Devil I really shouldn't be getting drawn Into this but I really think you think you look a lot better than you do.
> 
> If this constitutes looking better than 99% of the population I feel sorry for our country for sure lol.
> 
> View attachment 161547


 Looks like you need a decent meal inside you bro...

Why the fks ya fly down and who's trousers are they ya dads?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But her arms still look bigger. :tongue:


 Looks can be deceptive


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DLTBB said:


> This is where you're missing the point mate. He's not trying to look like you. You've got a more blocky stereotypical gear head physique.


 Yea I understand that why I think the looking better than 99% of the population comments are daft.

That's his opinion, to many, many people his physique isn't impressive in anyway...

so think should rain it in a bit.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Now I don't want this to get taken the wrong way and turn into a slagging match we're passed that!!
> 
> what we both think constitutes a good physique differs massively.
> 
> ...


 First thing I'd say is that numbers (aka weight, which you and most seemed fixed upon - is completely irrelevant to anyone else/the population). So what stone you are doesn't matter to anyone but you and other people with dicks on the Internet.

But yes, you'd certainly be up there as well. It's very obvious you lift and you'd be bigger. If not the biggest, than any of the 100.

Although, and this is just being honest, if we are talking pure aesthetics e.g. Just taking your top off and looking good, there are perhaps certain demographics that wouldn't put your physique up there (probably younger lads in my generation, MOST fitness chicks, but again...probably the younger ones) and most would just catergorise you as a "big guy" "heavy manual labour job", "don't wanna mess with" kind of person - and I don't mean that as offensive, to many it's a compliment.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> This is where you're missing the point mate. He's not trying to look like you. You've got a more blocky stereotypical gear head physique.


 I agree but it's strange how I see Matt as being shorter hence that bigger look yet Devil has that taller look. Both look typical of what someone on a course of AAS should achieve if they respond to it.

Or maybe more people than I think are on AAS but I am thinking they're not because they don't look like it.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Looks like you need a decent meal inside you bro...
> 
> Why the fks ya fly down and who's trousers are they ya dads?


 People that actually look decent (in their own way) are talking mate. Your time in this thread is over. Goodnight


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea I understand that why I think the looking better than 99% of the population comments are daft.
> 
> That's his opinion, to many, many people his physique isn't impressive in anyway...
> 
> so think should rain it in a bit.


 I look better than 99.5% of the population.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Or maybe more people than I think are on


 I can tell you I know dozens of people on gear (nearly all more than me) and many really don't look anything at all. That's being honest it's super super common in the last decade.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> First thing I'd say is that numbers (aka weight, which you and most seemed fixed upon - is completely irrelevant to anyone else/the population). So what stone you are doesn't matter to anyone but you and other people with dicks on the Internet.
> 
> But yes, you'd certainly be up there as well. It's very obvious you lift and you'd be bigger. If not the biggest, than any of the 100.
> 
> Although, and this is just being honest, if we are talking pure aesthetics e.g. Just taking your top off and looking good, there are perhaps certain demographics that wouldn't put your physique up there (probably younger lads in my generation, MOST fitness chicks, but again again...probably the younger ones) and most would just catergorise you as a "big guy" "heavy manual labour job", "don't wanna mess with" kind of person - and I don't mean that as offensive, to many it's a compliment.


 That's the big difference mate, you training to look nice with top off, I train to be bigger .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I agree but it's strange how I see Matt as being shorter hence that bigger look yet Devil has that taller look. Both look typical of what someone on a course of AAS should achieve if they respond to it.
> 
> Or maybe more people than I think are on AAS but I am thinking they're not because they don't look like it.


 You are in the potato gang

Post a picture mate :tongue:


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

natty Steve is bigger than you both of you knuckle heads, and he benches 140 for reps..! ....naturally...!

natty Steve for president!!!!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The plot, like Steve's BS, thickens.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Devil said:


> I can tell you I know dozens of people on gear (nearly all more than me) and many really don't look anything at all. That's being honest it's super super common in the last decade.


 Back when I worked on the doors, all the lads I worked with were on, I was always the one that wasn't. We had all trained at the same gym(owned by one of the lads who worked with us), and often one of the lads would be telling me that so and so had 'come off' and I'd ask "really? I didn't think he was even on" God only knows what doses they were on and what compounds but then this makes me question just what doses and compounds were some of the lads who worked for me on. Bonkers.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> You are in the potato gang
> 
> Post a picture mate :tongue:


 I'm happy flying solo TBH, I don't need no gang.

There is or was a pic in the recent pic thread but it's rather old. B)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Back when I worked on the doors, all the lads I worked with were on, I was always the one that wasn't. We had all trained at the same gym(owned by one of the lads who worked with us), and often one of the lads would be telling me that so and so had 'come off' and I'd ask "really? I didn't think he was even on" God only knows what doses they were on and what compounds but then this makes me question just what doses and compounds were some of the lads who worked for me on. Bonkers.


 More than likely s**t diets or heavy drinking and reccy drugs users.

as you no mate steroids ain't magic juice if you ain't eating and sleeping etc... properly


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> That's the big difference mate, you training to look nice with top off, I train to be bigger .


 And I said if you picked 100 people out the street, you'd one of the bigger, if not biggest - so you should be happy no?

(and shorts...I do train legs...very hard I'll have you know :lol: )


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> And I said if you picked 100 people out the street, you'd one of the bigger, if not biggest - so you should be happy no?
> 
> (and shorts...I do train legs...very hard I'll have you know :lol: )


 Glad we can have these exchanges without turning to name calling etc... these days mate lol

and I picked the worst pic tbh, think you look very good in this pic with a pump a lot fuller.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Devil said:


> And I said if you picked 100 people out the street, you'd one of the bigger, if not biggest - so you should be happy no?
> 
> (and shorts...I do train legs...very hard I'll have you know :lol: )


 Hack squat for reps? Rumor has it there was once a great lifter that had an impressive, natural hack squat.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm happy flying solo TBH, I don't need no gang.
> 
> There is or was a pic in the recent pic thread but it's rather old. B)


 It's stevo your dad by any chance ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> More than likely s**t diets or heavy drinking and reccy drugs users.
> 
> as you no mate steroids ain't magic juice if you ain't eating and sleeping etc... properly


 The ones who I'd have never thought were on appeared to hardly put any effort into the training, couldn't comment on the diet and sleeping side as I couldn't tell you but they weren't fat, just barely any muscle.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> It's stevo your dad by any chance ?


 He's me bruvver innit? We're both old as fook although saying that, I think you're a year older than me. :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The ones who I'd have never thought were on appeared to hardly put any effort into the training, couldn't comment on the diet and sleeping side as I couldn't tell you but they weren't fat, just barely any muscle.


 Yeah s**t training, Probably s**t diet, probably getting wrecked constantly.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah s**t training, Probably s**t diet, probably getting wrecked constantly.


 Lol, some didn't seem the sort to take reccies but hey, what do I know? I didn't even think they were on AAS. :lol:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Glad we can have these exchanges without turning to name calling etc... these days mate lol
> 
> and I picked the worst pic tbh, think you look very good in this pic with a pump a lot fuller.
> 
> View attachment 161557


 Thanks mate, look better now. Made more progress last 3 weeks tbh then whole summer (as I've literally had a holiday abroad or festival every weekend just eating into diet progress :lol: )



Oioi said:


> Hack squat for reps? Rumor has it there was once a great lifter that had an impressive, natural hack squat.


 Thou must not mention the great natural lifter

with a FFM index better than Arnold and a dumbbell surgically attached to each arm, a true force to be reckoned with


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol, some didn't seem the sort to take reccies but hey, what do I know? I didn't even think they were on AAS. :lol:


 It's either that, bunk gear or just a pool of very bad genetics in the part of Leicester you lived mate lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> It's either that, bunk gear or just a pool of very bad genetics in the part of Leicester you lived mate lol


 It's definitely something. :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> This is where you're missing the point mate. He's not trying to look like you. You've got a more blocky stereotypical gear head physique.


 Can you train for that "more blocky stereotypical gear head physique" versus a more "aesthetic" physique? Is it training related? Genetics?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> Can you train for that "more blocky stereotypical gear head physique" versus a more "aesthetic" physique? Is it training related? Genetics?


 Of Course cut more or cut less


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> For all that want to see a proper alpha male,,
> 
> :tt2:
> 
> View attachment 161553


 You make this forum a better place.

Dont ever leave :cool2:

EDIT - is that you @anna1?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Can you train for that "more blocky stereotypical gear head physique" versus a more "aesthetic" physique? Is it training related? Genetics?


 Genetics and what gear you're taking probably has a big effect on it. And then how lean you are. Seems like Devil is mainly bothered about being lean and vascular with a good waist to shoulder ratio whereas Matt's mainly bothered about looking big in a shirt.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Of Course cut more or cut less


 So it's down to staying leaner?

Are you still competing at some point? Interested to see how you look once you've dieted down, should look impressive :beer:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> I mean if you plucked 99 random blokes off the street and told them to take their tops off, the likelihood is that he'd have one of the, if not the best physique.
> 
> What we need to remember is that we spend our time on bodybuilding forums, watching bodybuilders on YouTube and looking at filtered pictures on Instagram so our perception of what constitutes for a good physique is warped massively.
> 
> Does he have the best physique on the forum? No. Does he have a better physique than the vast majority of the general public? Definitely. Does he talk the talk? Yes but I think some of it is half trolling/hyperbole.


 Who cares about the average guy on the street? I used to think like this for years, not just about bodybuilding but about everything - The I'm great because I'm better than average attitude gets you nowhere. Don't compare yourself to the average, always compare yourself to the best of the best and try to be like them, in many cases it never happens but it always makes sense to shoot as high as you can.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> So it's down to staying leaner?
> 
> Are you still competing at some point? Interested to see how you look once you've dieted down, should look impressive :beer:


 Nocked it back to May instead on November mate, I would of been on to long if did it in November.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Can you train for that "more blocky stereotypical gear head physique" versus a more "aesthetic" physique? Is it training related? Genetics?


 If I ate in a huge calorie surplus, put on a good amount of fat, used watery compounds and somehow lost my chiselled handsome aesthetic good looks

Id be a blocky stereotypical gearhead within 3-4 months 

But to be srs (although the above is semi-srs), yes...training for balanced or aesthetic proportions, bodyfat%, drug use and diet can change everything


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

sjacks said:


> Who cares about the average guy on the street?


 I do. I've never really cared for looking like a proper bodybuilder or power lifter. I just want to look good naked and enjoy getting a pump in the gym.

I ended up looking better than a lot of the amateur bodybuilders I see dotted around the gyms I train at (not bragging) but it's never been my intention.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Devil said:


> If I ate in a huge calorie surplus, put on a good amount of fat, used watery compounds and somehow lost my chiselled handsome aesthetic good looks
> 
> Id be a blocky stereotypical gearhead within 3-4 months


 New year, new you bebez


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

sjacks said:


> Who cares about the average guy on the street? I used to think like this for years, not just about bodybuilding but about everything - The I'm great because I'm better than average attitude gets you nowhere. Don't compare yourself to the average, always compare yourself to the best of the best and try to be like them, in many cases it never happens but it always makes sense to shoot as high as you can.


 Erm, everyone? :lol:

Unless you live in cuckoo land, most of us, if not everyone, spends 99.9% of their life interacting with, talking to, being around or close promixty to the average joe

If you're far better/more successful then them, then you're going to be doing very well, and stand out etc

Ill worry about comparing to the best if I'm stepping on stage with Steve cook, Jeff seid, Ryan Terry etc etc...until that time comes, they don't really matter.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He's me bruvver innit? We're both old as fook although saying that, I think you're a year older than me. :lol:


 And looking better too :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Devil said:


> Erm, everyone? :lol:
> 
> Unless you live in cuckoo land, most of us, if it everyone, spends 99.9% of their life interacting with, talking to, being around or close promixty to the average joe
> 
> ...


 I suppose there's a benefit to that way of thinking - set your standards real low and you'll never be disappointed


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> And looking better too :thumbup1:


 Off topic... got a recipe for mojito?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

sjacks said:


> I suppose there's a benefit to that way of thinking - set your standards real low and you'll never be disappointed


 My standards are very high - better than 99% of the population I.e over 7.5billion people


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Off topic... got a recipe for mojito?


 Im a chef no a fu**ing bartender


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Im a chef no a fu**ing bartender


 F'kin LOL!!

i can't help but think you're Matteo off 'Benidorm'.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I have
> 
> I could post it in the open forum but I'm not a c**t like some I can mention.


 @herc I believe stevo has it laminated in his gym bag for motivation x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Nocked it back to May instead on November mate, I would of been on to long if did it in November.


 What comp you doing Matt?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I do. I've never really cared for looking like a proper bodybuilder or power lifter. I just want to look good naked and enjoy getting a pump in the gym.
> 
> I ended up looking better than a lot of the amateur bodybuilders I see dotted around the gyms I train at (not bragging) but it's never been my intention.


 How you looking now buddy?

I remember pics you had one of the most aesthetic physiques on here.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> How you looking now buddy?
> 
> I remember pics you had one of the most aesthetic physiques on here.


 Fairly decent I'd say. My legs are a lot bigger than they were purely because I started to really enjoy training them and have been hitting them more often and my upper body is very similar to how it was. I'm not quite as grainy as I have been but look full and I'm gaining strength which is nice.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Fairly decent I'd say. My legs are a lot bigger than they were purely because I started to really enjoy training them and have been hitting them more often and my upper body is very similar to how it was. I'm not quite as grainy as I have been but look full and I'm gaining strength which is nice.


 are you as big as @Devil? lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

herc said:


> In honesty I've never actually seen a pic of you pal... not that I'm asking just stating lol!!


 just tried to send you a pic mate but you cant accept apparently

give me your address and ill post you it x


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> give me your address and ill post you it x


 I wouldn't do that if I were you. :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MFM said:


> I wouldn't do that if I were you. :lol:


 im probably the most normal person on this site, me and @The-Real-Deal x


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

f**ks sake, when are we comparing cock sizes? I've been waiting for 62 pages, surely this is the only way to prove who is the most manly?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> im probably the most normal person on this site, me and @The-Real-Deal x


 I like the play on words Stephen used. The-Real-Deal which is actually The-Fake-Natty.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MFM said:


> I like the play on words Stephen used. The-Real-Deal which is actually The-Fake-Natty.


 i think he is a fake natty just like @Jordan08 lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> f**ks sake, when are we comparing cock sizes? I've been waiting for 62 pages, surely this is the only way to prove who is the most manly?


 @anna1 will go first


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> You make this forum a better place.
> 
> Dont ever leave :cool2:
> 
> EDIT - is that you @anna1?


 No that's not me

Frandy 's too conservative for me

it would never work out

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 will go first


 Pretty sure any girl would beat you to it too

lol , lol , triple lol

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Pretty sure any girl would beat you to it too
> 
> lol , lol , triple lol
> 
> x


 you first Alan


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> i think he is a fake natty just like @Jordan08 lol


 And i think you didn't give enough effort while you were natty.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you first Alan


 Post a recent picture and I 'll send you a picture of my lazy eye

pinky promise 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> And i think you didn't give enough effort while you were natty.


 natty peak 17 stone, full abs

assisted 17 stone, abs on my c0ck


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> natty peak 17 stone, full abs
> 
> assisted 17 stone, abs on my c0ck


 Good. You should have stayed natty then.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> Good. You should have stayed natty then.


 i am, same as you buddy


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> i am, same as you buddy


 I know. We both can't reps on 140.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jordan08 said:


> I know. We both can't reps on 140.


 Your on your own there mate x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> What comp you doing Matt?


 Nabba first timers bud


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> just tried to send you a pic mate but you cant accept apparently
> 
> give me your address and ill post you it x


 you can fook right off pal lol

just bang it up here sure x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Nabba first timers bud


 same mate

can @Kayleigh8 apply my tan to?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

@Heavyassweights skipping work again , time to trash him

what you're afraid of big boy ?

can't be taking on people if you've never posted anything you p"ssy

xxx


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> same mate
> 
> can @Kayleigh8 apply my tan to?


 Of course mate, sharings caring.

But I don't think @anna1 would be to happy about that!

you no how clingy she is with you!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> @Heavyassweights skipping work again , time to trash him
> 
> what you're afraid of big boy ?
> 
> ...


 what you on about Simon


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Of course mate, sharings caring.
> 
> But I don't think @anna1 would be to happy about that!
> 
> you no how clingy she is with you!!


 Yeah , I am

nevertheless

between @Kayleigh8 , @Skye666 and me it might take about about 8 seconds to paint him up , for all I know he could be a fat dwarf

post a recent pic @pussyassweights 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Of course mate, sharings caring.
> 
> But I don't think @anna1 would be to happy about that!
> 
> you no how clingy she is with you!!


 i think @Frandeman filled her up and told her to jog on now she is on the war path.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , I am
> 
> nevertheless
> 
> ...


 you've seen a pic you donut


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you've seen a pic you donut


 How do I know it's you ?

Post a pic here holding a donut you donut

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> How do I know it's you ?
> 
> Post a pic here holding a donut you donut
> 
> x


 how many donuts can you fit over your dick?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> how many donuts can you fit over your dick?





Heavyassweights said:


> how many donuts can you fit over your dick?


 More than you , that's for sure

( double quote, double winner)

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Heavyassweights said:


> i think @Frandeman filled her up and told her to jog on now she is on the war path.


 Damaged goods now

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Nabba first timers bud


 Wow, going for BB? I thought you would be going for SM or PL?

Good luck!!!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> Wow, going for BB? I thought you would be going for SM or PL?
> 
> Good luck!!!


 Going to have a go at both at some point mate.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> i think @Frandeman filled her up and told her to jog on now she is on the war path.


 Post a picture f**got :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Post a picture f**got :thumbup1:


 lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

starting to think @anna1 could be a deluded side chick of our very own Frandy, or even the same person

would answer a lot of questions

@The-Real-Deal whats your thoughts?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> starting to think @anna1 could be a deluded side chick of our very own Frandy, or even the same person
> 
> would answer a lot of questions
> 
> @The-Real-Deal whats your thoughts?


 No mate

You just got some mental illness for being bitch around by women but in the end you would love to suck me off

Amiright?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No mate
> 
> You just got some mental illness for being bitch around by women but in the end you would love to suck me off
> 
> Amiright?


 lol

Frandemanna

did you go to Athens for a ride and leave with a handshake? lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol
> 
> Frandemanna
> 
> did you go to Athens for a ride and leave with a handshake? lol


 Im not you mate :tt2:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Im not you mate :tt2:


 you seem confused Frandemanna lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

anna1 said:


> How do I know it's you ?
> 
> Post a pic here holding a donut you donut
> 
> x


 :lol:

@Heavyassweights she has you beat bro!! You've asked for spoon pics etc now time to pay the piper my friend.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> starting to think @anna1 could be a deluded side chick of our very own Frandy, or even the same person
> 
> would answer a lot of questions
> 
> @The-Real-Deal whats your thoughts?


 In all honesty the same very thought has passed through my mind. I say same person.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> In all honesty the same very thought has passed through my mind. I say same person.


 After everything we've been through Steve ?

Only because I said Frandy is over 1,80 m? :lol:


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> It almost slipped my mind that an even greater Steve exists. Big Daddy Ste AKA Swole Clown AKA Mr TransFREAKation. What ever happened to him? He must be about 300 pounds and having to inject a vial of Tren intravenously a day to maintain his size by now?


 Bigdaddyste had a bad car accident and snapped all his s**t up he has a log on a different forum


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I wonder if this thread will have more pages than a good movie you watched recently thread but then again that thread has been going way back since the 1800s


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

This thread has gone on longer than @LeeDaLifter's door smash fight thread :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

herc said:


> :lol:
> 
> @Heavyassweights she has you beat bro!! You've asked for spoon pics etc now time to pay the piper my friend.


 Something like this one I bet 

@Heavyassweights

Day u mate ??


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Something like this one I bet
> 
> @Heavyassweights
> 
> ...


 Bet if he went to Athens he would seal the deal though lol


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> f**ks sake, when are we comparing cock sizes? I've been waiting for 62 pages, surely this is the only way to prove who is the most manly?


 I might post a picture of mine resting against @anna1's ass in her AVI with a background shot of @The-Real-Deal looking angry.

No need for Viagra, this thread makes me hard.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Bet if he went to Athens he would seal the deal though lol


 Flights are cheapo bro, get ye self over Greece?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

S123 said:


> Bigdaddyste had a bad car accident and snapped all his s**t up he has a log on a different forum


 Bloody hell. Is he still lifting?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Bloody hell. Is he still lifting?


 Lol yeah the idiot is back on the gear as well...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> After everything we've been through Steve ?
> 
> Only because I said Frandy is over 1,80 m? :lol:


 being over 5' 9" don't make him six foot... anyhoo that's not the issue now is it! You been meeting a smaller man behind my back... Hussy :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> being over 5' 9" don't make him six foot... anyhoo that's not the issue now is it! You been meeting a smaller man behind my back... Hussy :whistling:


 You wider than taller


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You wider than taller and more cuddly?


 fixed


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> In all honesty the same very thought has passed through my mind. I say same person.


 Frandy went to Athens to see Anna lol

did he fcuk

That pair are wired to the moon x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Frandy went to Athens to see Anna lol
> 
> did he fcuk
> 
> That pair are wired to the moon x


 They are the same person 

edit... pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Frandy went to Athens to see Anna lol
> 
> did he fcuk
> 
> That pair are wired to the moon x


 I can confirm not same person

Natty Stevo and The Michelin Man on the other hand


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjacks said:


> I might post a picture of mine resting against @anna1's ass in her AVI with a background shot of @The-Real-Deal looking angry.
> 
> No need for Viagra, this thread makes me hard.


 Oh go on

that'd be funny

let's see your skills lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Oh go on
> 
> that'd be funny
> 
> let's see your skills lol


 I'll buy the t-shirt


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> I can confirm not same person
> 
> Natty Stevo and Batista on the other hand


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> View attachment 161617


 Was the question, "what would Stevo look like if he cut to 8% bf?"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Devil said:


> Was the question, "what would Stevo look like if he cut to 8% bf?"


 Got the cleaning products to make his muscles bigger on the picture :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Devil said:


> Was the question, "what would Stevo look like if he cut to 8% bf?"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 161619


 Felone before gear


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> Felone before gear


 Just needs a 14 year old kids flat peak

:lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 161619


 Needs more gyno


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Devil post up a video of yourself, I bet you look horrendous in the real light of a video... srs


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Devil post up a video of yourself, I bet you look horrendous in the real light of a video... srs


 All those pics are with no good lighting/pump mate.

Whether you like it not I'm reaching the peak of aesthetics, and have the looks to go with it.

Unfortuantely I'm annonymous here and will be, so no videos (unless you are talking without my face? And I'll see what I can do)

Green doesn't suit you, FYI


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> All those pics are with no good lighting/pump mate.
> 
> Whether you like it not I'm reaching the peak of aesthetics, and have the looks to go with it.
> 
> ...


 Stop ya whining and post the video ... You just know i have got one ready and waiting...


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Stop ya whining and post the video ... You just know i have got one ready and waiting...


 You've got this waiting you mean..









I genuinely will take one if you post a front double bicep or just actual pic that shows anything but a dumbbell...I.e a pic like everyone else has in here


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Devil said:


> All those pics are with no good lighting/pump mate.
> 
> Whether you like it not I'm reaching the peak of aesthetics, and have the looks to go with it.
> 
> ...


 Peak lol


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Peak lol


 Troll is strong


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Devil said:


> Troll is strong


 Drogon lol


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Drogon lol


 Banzi is mad


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Devil said:


> Banzi is mad


 I'm sure drogon got chased of the board for being a beast

@The-Real-Deal can you recall?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal can you recall?


 Whilst I'm not keen on some of @Devil posts and I'm sure he's not keen on some of mine either, I think that he has toned it down a tad to the point that he's not too bad(for now).

With that having been said, I think that the point has been made and it should be let to die as I'm sure most users from those days know. I don't think that anyone takes this so seriously that they would wish someone to potentially lose their livelihood or credibility.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> I'm sure drogon got chased of the board for being a beast
> 
> @The-Real-Deal can you recall?


 Yeah a right proper tool he was..

Is that who that skinny little twonk was , is?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Yeah a right proper tool he was..
> 
> Is that who that skinny little twonk was?


 Sure was


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Sure IS


 Corrected.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Sure was


 Nowt much changed then..

Ah well it makes sense now. He must still have severe butt hurt from the last time I have him a good rodgering on here.... that's why he posted up the lube, he mustn't like it dry....

I only work dry.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Devil

U ok mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nowt much changed then..
> 
> Ah well it makes sense now. He must still have severe butt hurt from the last time I have him a good rodgering on here.... that's why he posted up the lube, he mustn't like it dry....
> 
> I only work dry.


 LOL that Tren must be good

No easy at your weight mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Lol
> 
> Remember that time I went to Athens for a ride and ended up with a cheese baguette


 Lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Lol


 Me in Athens mate

Unlike you f**got 

All you do it's talK s**t no substance as usual

LOL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> LOL that Tren must be good
> 
> No easy at your weight mate


 Ain't no use having a 12"nail if you ain't got nowt to knock it in with


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Me in Athens mate
> 
> Unlike you f**got
> 
> ...


 Looking small mate.

That's the only kind of ass I'd be injecting :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Looking small mate.


 What you look like top off ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> What you look like top off ?


 Big


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Is that Alan1 in the photo?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> The-Real-Deal said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Frandeman when you post pictures, why are they mostly screen shots?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Frandeman when you post pictures, why are they mostly screen shots?


 too many folders

i screen shoot so they come first


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> too many folders
> 
> i screen shoot so they come first


 Makes sense.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

a fu**ing lump thats what you are 

NO DEFINITION OR SHAPE

need a dumbbell to make your muscles pop ,, LOL


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> a fu**ing lump thats what you are
> 
> NO DEFINITION OR SHAPE
> 
> need a dumbbell to make your muscles pop ,, LOL


 Give us the lowdown on your Athens trip rubber man


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Give us the lowdown on your Athens trip rubber man


 Fully illustrated... :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Fully illustrated... :thumbup1:


 Not if it was a busmans holiday!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not if it was a busmans holiday!!


 I only want to see frandy


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I stopped lifting for some time and heavily underate, and I'm down 14lbs thus far, some will be muscle, water etc. Don't care, I'll get it back. Gonna cut to 190 and start bulking again from there far slower this time.

Really gonna miss bloatmaxxing  but I already feel so much more agile and athletic on the + side


----------

